# متجدد عن انتخابات الرئاسة 2014



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 فبراير 2014)

*الليلة.. مصر القوية يحسم موقفه من انتخابات الرئاسة وترشيح أبو الفتوح للمنصب*



*الجمعة ٧ فبراير ٢٠١٤ - ١٠:١٥:٠٠ م*

*أكد أحمد إمام، المتحدث الرسمي باسم حزب مصر القوية أن الحزب سيصدر  الليلة بيانا يحسم فيه موقف الحزب النهائي من الانتخابات الرئاسية وما إذا  كان الحزب سيدفع بمرشحا رئاسيا، مؤكدا أنه حتى اللحظة الحالية لم يتم حسم  الأمر وما إذا كان رئيس الحزب الدكتور عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح سيخوض سباق  الرئاسة أم لا.*
*وقال"امام" في تصريح خاص لـ"صدى البلد" إنه حتى اللحظة الحالية مازالت  الهيئة العليا للحزب منعقدة ومن المقرر أن تحسم موقفها الليلة، وأن يصدر  البيان موضحا لكل ما خرجت به الهيئة من قرارات.*
*




*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 فبراير 2014)

*تمرد" تعلن رسمياً دعمها للمشير السيسى رئيساً للجمهورية*

*الجمعة، 7 فبراير 2014 - 19:56*
*المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى*
*كتب زكى القاضى*
*انتهى اجتماع حركة "تمرد" منذ قليل ببيان  ألقاه محمود بدر من أعلى المنصة الرئيسية بمؤتمر الحركة بمدينة شبين  القناطر، أعلن فيه التأكيد الكامل للحركة لدعم المشير السيسى رئيسا  للجمهورية، داعيا المشير لتبنى برنامج انتخابى يعبر عن ثورتى 25 يناير و30  يونيو.
* *
وأضاف البيان، أن الحركة تطالب المشير السيسى بضرورة الاعتماد على شخصيات ورموز محسوبة على قوى الثورة المصرية.
* *
وكان الاجتماع قد حضره عدد من المكاتب التنفيذية والإدارية فى معظم محافظات مصر، وذلك بمدينة شبين القناطر مسقط رأس محمود بدر.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 فبراير 2014)

*اتحاد العمال يعلن غدًا عن إطلاق حملة شعبية لترشيح "السيسى" للرئاسة*

*الجمعة، 7 فبراير 2014 - 18:30*
*المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع*
*كتب أشرف عزوز*
*يعقد جبالى المراغى رئيس الاتحاد العام  لنقابات عمال مصر، اجتماع مع رؤساء وأمناء عموم الاتحادات المحلية  بالمحافظات غدًا السبت بمقر الاتحاد، وذلك للإعلان تنظيم حملة لدعم ترشيح  المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى، وزير الدفاع، رئيسًا لمصر.
* *
وأضاف الاتحاد فى تصريحاتٍ صحفية له، أن الاجتماع سيعرض فيه رؤساء  الاتحادات المحلية المشاكل التى يواجهونها، كل فى محافظته، ومحاولة إيجاد  حل لها، بالإضافة إلى الاتفاق على عقد لقاءات وزيارات للاتحادات المحلية  بالمحافظات، وبحث طرق التواصل مع العمال فى أماكن عملهم.
* *
كما يناقش الاجتماع قانون النقابات العمالية، وقانون العمل المُقتَرَح من  قِبَل وزارة القوى العاملة والهجرة، والقوانين والتشريعات التى تمس العمل  والعمال.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 فبراير 2014)

*متابع ......​*


----------



## BITAR (7 فبراير 2014)

*نظرا لاهمية هذا الموضوع الفترة الحالية 
يثبت 
*​


----------



## BITAR (7 فبراير 2014)

*كتب أيمن رمضان​*​
*قال السفير هانى صلاح، المتحدث الرسمى باسم مجلس الوزراء، إنه يتم الإعداد الآن للانتخابات الرئاسية والبرلمانية القادمة، مؤكدا أنه "لن تفلح العمليات الإرهابية فى تعطيل مسار الديمقراطية الذى تعمل عليه الحكومة الحالية"، لافتاً إلى أنه لم يلمس فى حديث الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس الوزراء أى تعديلات على مستوى المحافظين، وتابع قائلاً"لا نريد أن يشغلنا هذا كثيراً كون هناك قضايا مهمة على الساحة المصرية وأى تعديل سواء على مستوى المحافظين أو الوزراء لا يشغل بال أحد والجميع يعمل فى مكانه حتى آخر لحظة".
وأضاف "صلاح" خلال اتصال هاتفى ببرنامج خطر أحمر الذى يقدمه الإعلامى محمد موسى على قناة "أونست"، مساء اليوم الجمعة، أن المسيرات التى تنطلق بشكل يومى تعمل على تعطيل مسيرة خارطة الطريق ووقف النهوض بالبلاد وعلى الطرف الآخر أن يراجع نفسه فى ذلك، لافتاً إلى أن استهداف القيادات الشرطية والأعمال الإرهابية تخرج عن المألوف والمعتاد فى مصر والتراث والمعانى الإنسانية فى العالم بأثره.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 فبراير 2014)

*القاهرة - أ ش أ  **قال المتحدث الإعلامي لحزب مصر القوية: إن الحزب سيقوم بعرض موقفه من  الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة خلال مؤتمر صحفي سيعقده غدًا الأحد، بمقر  الحزب بجاردن سيتي، بحضور أعضاء المكتب السياسي.*
*وكان الحزب قد أكد مساء أمس، أنه لا صحة لأي أنباء متداولة بشأن قرار  الهيئة العليا الخاص بالانتخابات الرئاسية، مؤكدًا أن القرار النهائي ما  زال قيد التشاور.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 فبراير 2014)

*نبض الشعب" تؤكد :  **السيسى يلقى خطابًا للشعب قبل 16 فبراير*





*السبت , 08 فبراير 2014 17:11*
*أكد المستشار وائل أبوشعيشع - مؤسس حركة نبض  الشعب لدعم ترشح المشير عبدالفتاح السيسى لرئاسة الجمهورية, أن المشير سوف  يلقى خطاباً شعبياً خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة قبل يوم 16 فبراير ,*
*مشيرًا إلى أن السيسى هو من أعد  الخطاب بنفسه بعيدًا عن وزارة الدفاع .
وأضاف أبو شعيشع, فى بيان له, أنه من المقرر أن يعلن المشير ترشحه للرئاسة نزولاً لإرادة جموع الشعب المصرى العظيم وتنفيذاً لمطالبه.*​*
الوفد*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2014)

*متابع ........*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2014)

*قال حمدين صباحى، مؤسس التيار الشعبى المصرى، إنه قرر رسميًّا خوض معركة انتخابات الرئاسة المقبلة، موضّحًا: "القرار ليس ملكى ولكن ملك الشباب وشركائى معى".

كان صباحى قال فى المؤتمرٍ المنعقد بمركز إعداد القادة، اليوم، السبت: "هذا القرار سنأخذه خلال أسبوع بشكل نهائى"، الأمر الذى رفضه الشباب مطالبينه بإعلان ذلك رسميًا، فرد عليهم: "المواطن حمدين صباحى قرر أن يخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة".

وهتف شباب التيار الشعبى خلال مؤتمرهم: "بنحبك يا ريس.. حمدين.. حمدين.. حمدين"، واشتعلت القاعة بالهتافات وبصوره بعد إعلانه القرار.*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2014)

*


















































































































*​


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2014)

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*​


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2014)

*قال حمدين صباحى، مؤسس التيار الشعبى المصرى، إنه قرر رسميًّا خوض معركة انتخابات الرئاسة المقبلة، موضّحًا: "القرار ليس ملكى ولكن ملك الشباب وشركائى معى".*
*كان صباحى قال فى المؤتمرٍ المنعقد بمركز إعداد القادة، اليوم، السبت: "هذا القرار سنأخذه خلال أسبوع بشكل نهائى"، الأمر الذى رفضه الشباب مطالبينه بإعلان ذلك رسميًا، فرد عليهم: "المواطن حمدين صباحى قرر أن يخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة".*
*وهتف شباب التيار الشعبى خلال مؤتمرهم: "بنحبك يا ريس.. حمدين.. حمدين.. حمدين"، واشتعلت القاعة بالهتافات وبصوره بعد إعلانه القرار.*
*وقال صباحى، "قرارى بالترشح للرئاسة هو قرار شخصى احتراما للشباب، مؤكداً أن القرار الرسمى سيعلن من خلال اجتماع لمجلس أمناء التيار الشعبى خلال أسبوع، مضيفا "القرار الرسمى سيكون مشابه لقرارنا، لأن مجلس الأمناء سيضع فى اعتباره رغبة وإرادة الشباب".*
*وجه حمدين صباحى، رسالة لشباب التيار الشعبى خلال كلمته بمؤتمر التيار المنعقد حاليا بمركز إعداد القادة، قائلا "ضعوا فى اعتباركم ونحن نمارس حملتنا الانتخابية، لابد أن نحترم آراء المواطنين البسطاء من ربات البيوت والصيادين والعمال والفلاحين الذين وقفوا بجانبى فى المعركة السابقة، احترموا رأيهم أيا كان فنحن منهم وهم منا".*
*وأكد مؤسس التيار الشعبى المصرى، أنه احتار كثيرًا قبل أن يقرر خوض الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة، موضّحًا "كانت هناك حسابات تبعدنى عن الترشح، وأخرى تدفعنى له، وأعرف أن كثيرين سيرفضون قرار ترشحى، ولكننى انحزت للشباب ورغبتهم، الشباب الذين شاركونى ثوراتنا".*
*ودعا المرشح لانتخابات الرئاسة، محمد سامى رئيس حزب الكرامة، وعمرو حلمى رئيس لجنة التيسير بالتيار الشعبى، لعقد اجتماع طارئ لحسم قرار ترشحه بشكل رسمى، مضيفا: "سيكون هناك مؤتمر صحفى عالمى يعلن ذلك رسميا خلال أيام".*
*وأشار خلال كلمته، إلى أن قرار التيار الشعبى لن يكون ضد قرارى وقرار الشباب بترشحى للرئاسة، ولكن سيكون مماثلا لإرادتنا و رغبتنا".*

*وتابع حمدين صباحى فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، قررت أخوض المعركة الرئاسية على بركة الله، مضيفا: "سيضعنى الله فى المكان المناسب، وحقوق الشهداء أهم أهدافى"، وذلك بعد انتهاء مؤتمر التيار الشعبى بمركز إعداد القادة لإحياء ذكرى الشهيد الجندى.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 فبراير 2014)

*ما مصادر تمويل حملة حمدين صباحى الماضية والقادمة ......؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 فبراير 2014)

*تعليق لوس أنجلوس تايمز عن ترشح صباحى







لوس أنجلوس تايمز: صباحى سيواجه معركة انتخابية شاقة إذا ترشح السيسى

  الأحد، 9 فبراير 2014 - 11:47
  حمدين صباحى مؤسس التيار الشعبى
  كتبت إنجى مجدى
  علقت صحيفة لوس أنجلوس تايمز، على إعلان  السياسى اليسارى البارز حمدين  صباحى، خوضه سباق الرئاسة المقبل، قائلة إنه  سيواجه معركة شاقة إذا أعلن  وزير الدفاع المشير عبدالفتاح السيسى، اتخاذ  الخطوة المتوقعة، بترشحه  للمنصب.

وقال صباحى خلال مؤتمر صحفى، أمس السبت: "إن قرارى الشخصى كمواطن هو خوض   الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة.. فمعركة حمدين صباحى هى معركة الثورة.. وأنا   أعلم أن الكثير من الناس سوف يرفضون ترشحى، لكننى أتخذ جانب الشباب   ورغبتهم، الشباب الذين شاركونى ثورتنا".

وتشير الصحيفة الأمريكية إلى أن صباحى حاز على 4 ملايين صوت ليحتل المركز   الثالث فى الانتخابات الرئاسية 2012، خلفا لمرشح الإخوانى الفائز محمد مرسى   ومنافسه رئيس الوزراء الأسبق الفريق أحمد شفيق.


  				 									المصدر :  						



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 فبراير 2014)

*لإنقاذ" تؤيد قرار"صباحى" بإعلان ترشحه للرئاسة.. وتؤكد







"الإنقاذ" تؤيد قرار"صباحى" بإعلان ترشحه للرئاسة..  وتؤكد: زيادة  عدد المرشحين خطوة نحو مزيد من الديمقراطية والشفافية..  و"المتحدث باسم  الجبهة": سنحسم موقفنا عقب إعلان برنامج كل مرشح

  الأحد، 9 فبراير 2014 - 11:52
  حمدين صباحى
  كتب أمين صالح وسمر سلامة
  جاءت ردود أفعال قيادات جبهة الانقاذ الوطنى  مؤيدة للخطوة التى اتخذها  حمدين صباحى زعيم التيار الشعبى بإعلان ترشحه  للرئاسة إذ أنهم أجمعوا أن  هذه الخطوة تأتى نحو الطريق الصحيح للديمقراطية  اذ أن وجود عدد مناسب من  المرشحين المحتملين للانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة  يضفى مزيدا من الشفافية  والطمأنينة على عملية الانتخابات فى الوقت نفسه  يتيح فرصة للمصريين  لاختيار مرشحهم الرئاسى من بين أيدلوجيات وبرامج  مختلفة.

يقول وحيد عبد المجيد المتحدث الرسمى لجبهة الانقاذ الوطنى فى تصريح   لـ"اليوم السابع"،أن ترشح صباحى للرئاسة خطوة جيدة للغاية وتضفى طابعا   تنافسيا على الانتخابات حتى لا تكون شكلية وحتى لا يعود زمن الاستفتاءات   التى اعتدنا عليها خلال عهدى السابقين السادات ومبارك.

وأضاف عبد المجيد أن الانقاذ ستعلن عن موقفها من مرشحها للرئاسة عقب اعلان   كل مرشح عن برنامجه الرئاسى وعلى اثر ذلك ستجتمع الجبهة وتختار من يمثلها   فى الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة.
فيما أكد الدكتور محمد ابو الغار رئيس الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى أن اعلان   حمدين صباحى زعيم التيار الشعبى خوضه الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبل أمر   "صحى"و جيد للغاية ويمهد لعملية ديمقراطية سليمة وشفافة اذ أنه لن يكون   جيدا على الاطلاق ان يتم حسم الانتخابات الرئاسية بالتزكية لاحد المرشحين   الرئاسين.

واضاف أبو الغار ، أن وجود عدد مناسب من المرشحين أمر جيد ويجب تشجيعه اذ   أن ذلك لا ينعكس على صورة مصر أمام الرأى العام العالمى فقط بل ينعكس على   المصريين انفسهم الذين قاموا بثورتين متتاليتين ويأملان فى عملية ديمقراطية   نزيهة وشفافة يشارك فيها الجميع.

وأشار رئيس الحزب المصرى الديقراطى الى أن الحزب لم يحسم موقفه من أى مرشح   وسيتم عقد اجتماعا للمكتب السياسى والهيئة العليا للحزب للوقوف على المرشح   الرئاسى الذى يدعمه الحزب خلال الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة لافتا الى  أنه  أيضا لم يحسم موقفه على المستوى الشخصى فهو ينتظر برامج المرشحين  المتقدمين  للانتخابات وعلى اثرها سيحدد من يدعمه خلال الانتخابات المقبلة.

وقال رئيس الحزب الاشتراكي المصري والقيادي بجبهة الإنقاذ، أحمد بهاء الدين   شعبان، أن جبهة الإنقاذ قد تناقش في اجتماعها القادم دعم أحد المرشحين في   الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة، مؤكدا أن حمدين صباحي عضو الجبهة من حقه   الترشح في الانتخابات البرلمانية ومن حق الجبهة أن تبحث دعمه من عدمه.
وأضاف "بهاء الدين" ، أن الاجتماع الماضي للجبهة اقتصر على مناقشة استمرار   الجبهة من عدمه ولم تطرق إلى الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة، لافتا إلى أن   الجبهة تمثل تحالف سياسي بالمقام الأول، وتناضل من أجل الديمقراطية والحرية   والحرية ومواجهة الإرهاب.

بدوره قال الأمين العام لحزب التجمع، مجدي شرابية، أن حزب التجمع سيعلن بكل   نهائي موقفه من المرشح الرئاسي في اجتماع السبت 15 فبراير، مشيرا إلى أن   جبهة الإنقاذ لم تناقش دعم مرشحا للرئاسة في الانتخابات القادمة حتى الأن   وأن الأمر متروك حتى غلق باب الترشح، مؤكدا أن المرشح الرئاسي، حمدين   صباحي، لم يأخذ رأي جبهة الإنقاذ قبل إعلانه الترشح.
وأضاف "شرابية" ، أن ترشح "صباحي" أظهر انقساما واضحا داخل التيار الشعبي   الذي أسسه "صباحي"، موضحا أن هناك تكتل داخل التيار رافضا لترشحه وأعلن في   أكثر من مناسبه دهمه للفريق السيسي.


وأكد "شرابية" أن ترشح "صباحي" أدى إلى إنقسام حلف 30 يونيو، مشددا على أن   المؤسسة العسكرية مؤسسة وطنية لا يعيب "السيسي" أن يكونم رشحا بخلفية   عسكرية، لافتا إلى أن مؤسسة الجيش تضم العمال والفلاحين عصب الشعوب.


  				 									المصدر :  						



*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 فبراير 2014)

*قررت الهيئة العليا لحزب مصر القوية عدم خوض أى مرشح عنها انتخابات الرئاسة المقبلة، وذلك خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقده الحزب ظهر اليوم.

وقال الدكتور أحمد شكرى، عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب مصر القوية، إن الحزب يؤيد المشاركة فى أى استفتاءات أو انتخابات، ﻻفتاً إلى أن انسحابهم من المشاركة فى الدستور سببه التضييقات التى واجهوها لدعوتهم للتصويت بـ"لا" على الدستور.

وأضاف عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب مصر القوية، خلال كلمته بالمؤتمر الصحفى للحزب، أن طرح المؤسسة العسكرية إمكانية ترشح أحد أعضائها كان بمثابة ضربة قاسمة للمسار الديمقراطى، كما أنه يخرجها من دورها ويدخلها مضمار العمل السياسى فى مواجهة المؤسسات الأخرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2014)

*تاني حمضين!! 
يلا خليه يعرف حجمه يمكن مأخدش باله من المره اللي فاتت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 فبراير 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تاني حمضين!!
> يلا خليه يعرف حجمه يمكن مأخدش باله من المره اللي فاتت*



*نشكر "حمضين" أنه أخرجك من تقوقعك ........ *


----------



## BITAR (9 فبراير 2014)

*"مصر القوية" يعلن عدم ترشح عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح بانتخابات الرئاسة*
​ 
*الأحد، 9 فبراير  2014 
*​ *




ابو الفتوح*​ *كتب محمد رضا - تصوير عمرو مصطفى ومصطفى درويش* 
*قررت الهيئة العليا لحزب مصر القوية عدم خوض أى مرشح عنها  انتخابات الرئاسة المقبلة، وذلك خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقده الحزب ظهر  اليوم.*
 * وقال الدكتور أحمد شكرى، عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب مصر القوية، إن الحزب يؤيد  المشاركة فى أى استفتاءات أو انتخابات، ﻻفتاً إلى أن انسحابهم من المشاركة  فى الدستور سببه التضييقات التى واجهوها لدعوتهم للتصويت بـ"لا" على  الدستور.*​ * وأضاف عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب مصر القوية، خلال كلمته بالمؤتمر الصحفى  للحزب، أن طرح المؤسسة العسكرية إمكانية ترشح أحد أعضائها كان بمثابة ضربة  قاسمة للمسار الديمقراطى، كما أنه يخرجها من دورها ويدخلها مضمار العمل  السياسى فى مواجهة المؤسسات الأخرى.*​


----------



## BITAR (9 فبراير 2014)

*"الإنقاذ" تؤيد قرار "صباحى" بإعلان ترشحه  للرئاسة*
*وتؤكد: 
زيادة عدد المرشحين خطوة نحو مزيد من الديمقراطية  والشفافية*
*و"المتحدث باسم الجبهة": *
*سنحسم موقفنا عقب إعلان برنامج كل  مرشح*​ *الأحد، 9 فبراير  2014 *





*حمدين صباحى*​ *كتب أمين صالح وسمر سلامة*
*جاءت ردود أفعال قيادات جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى مؤيدة للخطوة التى  اتخذها حمدين صباحى، زعيم التيار الشعبى بإعلان ترشحه للرئاسة إذ أنهم  أجمعوا أن هذه الخطوة تأتى نحو الطريق الصحيح للديمقراطية، إذ أن وجود عدد  مناسب من المرشحين المحتملين للانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة يضفى مزيدا من  الشفافية والطمأنينة على عملية الانتخابات فى الوقت نفسه، يتيح فرصة  للمصريين لاختيار مرشحهم الرئاسى من بين أيدلوجيات وبرامج مختلفة.*
* قال وحيد عبد المجيد، المتحدث الرسمى لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطن، فى تصريح  لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن ترشح صباحى للرئاسة خطوة جيدة للغاية وتضفى طابعا  تنافسيا على الانتخابات، حتى لا تكون شكلية وحتى لا يعود زمن الاستفتاءات  التى اعتدنا عليها خلال عهدى السادات ومبارك.*
*  وأضاف عبد المجيد أن الإنقاذ ستعلن عن موقفها من مرشحها للرئاسة عقب إعلان  كل مرشح عن برنامجه الرئاسى وعلى إثر ذلك، ستجتمع الجبهة وتختار من يمثلها  فى الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة.*
* فيما أكد الدكتور محمد أبو الغار، رئيس الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى أن إعلان  حمدين صباحى زعيم التيار الشعبى خوضه الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبل أمر "صحى"  وجيد للغاية، ويمهد لعملية ديمقراطية سليمة وشفافة إذ أنه لن يكون جيدا  على الإطلاق أن يتم حسم الانتخابات الرئاسية بالتزكية لأحد المرشحين  الرئاسيين.*
*  وأضاف أبو الغار، أن وجود عدد مناسب من المرشحين أمر جيد ويجب تشجيعه، إذ  أن ذلك لا ينعكس على صورة مصر أمام الرأى العام العالمى فقط بل ينعكس على  المصريين أنفسهم الذين قاموا بثورتين متتاليتين ويأملون فى عملية ديمقراطية  نزيهة وشفافة يشارك فيها الجميع.*
*  وأشار رئيس الحزب المصرى الديقراطى إلى أن الحزب لم يحسم موقفه من أى مرشح  وسيتم عقد اجتماع للمكتب السياسى، والهيئة العليا للحزب للوقوف على المرشح  الرئاسى، الذى يدعمه الحزب خلال الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة، لافتا إلى  أنه أيضا لم يحسم موقفه على المستوى الشخصى فهو ينتظر برامج المرشحين  المتقدمين للانتخابات وعلى أثرها سيحدد من يدعمه خلال الانتخابات المقبلة.*
*  وقال رئيس الحزب الاشتراكى المصرى والقيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ، أحمد بهاء الدين  شعبان، إن جبهة الإنقاذ قد تناقش فى اجتماعها القادم دعم أحد المرشحين فى  الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة، مؤكدا أن حمدين صباحى عضو الجبهة من حقه  الترشح فى الانتخابات البرلمانية ومن حق الجبهة أن تبحث دعمه من عدمه.*
* وأضاف "بهاء الدين"، أن الاجتماع الماضى للجبهة اقتصر على مناقشة استمرار  الجبهة من عدمه، ولم تطرق إلى الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة، لافتا إلى أن  الجبهة تمثل تحالفا سياسيا بالمقام الأول، وتناضل من أجل الديمقراطية  والحرية ومواجهة الإرهاب.*
*  بدوره، قال الأمين العام لحزب التجمع، مجدى شرابية، إن حزب التجمع سيعلن  بشكل نهائى موقفه من المرشح الرئاسى، فى اجتماع السبت 15 فبراير، مشيرا إلى  أن جبهة الإنقاذ لم تناقش دعم مرشح للرئاسة فى الانتخابات القادمة حتى  الآن، وأن الأمر متروك حتى غلق باب الترشح، مؤكدا أن المرشح الرئاسى، حمدين  صباحى، لم يأخذ رأى جبهة الإنقاذ قبل إعلانه الترشح.*
* وأضاف "شرابية"، أن ترشح "صباحى" أظهر انقساما واضحا داخل التيار الشعبى  الذى أسسه "صباحى"، موضحا أن هناك تكتلا داخل التيار رافضا لترشحه وأعلن فى  أكثر من مناسبة دهمه للفريق السيسى.*
*  وأكد "شرابية" أن ترشح "صباحى" أدى إلى انقسام حلف 30 يونيو، مشددا على أن  المؤسسة العسكرية مؤسسة وطنية لا يعيب "السيسى" أن يكون مرشحا بخلفية  عسكرية، لافتا إلى أن مؤسسة الجيش تضم العمال والفلاحين عصب الشعوب.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 فبراير 2014)

*حمدين صباحى يتراجع عن خوض انتخابات الرئاسة و يؤكد :أنا فى انتظار مرشح الثورة


 










الأحد 09 فبراير 2014 - 2:34 مساء، كتب طارق شلتوت

قالت مصادر فى التيار الشعبى ان حمدين  صباحى سوف يتراجع عن خوض انتخابات الرئاسة إذا رأت الاغلبية ان ترشحه ليس  فى صالح الثورة و يلقى اعتراضا من اغلب اعضاء التيار .من جانبه قال عمرو  بدر، المنسق العام لحملة "مرشح الثورة" لدعم حمدين صباحى مرشحا للرئاسة، إن  هناك خطوة لتشكيل حملات شعبية منظمة لدعم "صباحى" بالمحافظات، تتولى جمع  التوكيلات بمجرد فتح باب الترشح للانتخابات رسميا، مؤكدا أن المرشح الرئاسى  السابق لم يخذل الشباب الذين طالبوه بالترشح للرئاسة.
وأضاف "بدر" أن هناك اجتماعاً سيعقد بين  "صباحى" والمرشح الرئاسى السابق خالد على، للحوار بينهما حول خطة البداية،  لافتاً إلى أن ترشح "صباحى" كان استجابة للضغوط التى تعرض لها من جانب  الشباب، ولكنه لم يكن إعلانا رسميا.
وتابع أن "صباحى" أكد أنه فى انتظار  القرار التنظيمى للتيار الشعبى المصري، والقوى السياسية والثورية"، مطالبا  "صباحى" بسرعة إعلان الموقف الرسمى وتشكيل فريق رئاسى قوى.
*


----------



## BITAR (9 فبراير 2014)

*أبو الفتوح: ناقشنا الدفع بمرشح شاب.. والتضييقات سبب انسحابنا*​ 
الأحد، 9 فبراير  2014 ​






الدكتور عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح، رئيس حزب مصر القوية​*كتب - محمد رضا* 
*قال الدكتور عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح، رئيس حزب مصر القوية ، إن  الحزب ضد المقاطعة فى الاستفتاءات او الانتخابات، واصفا المقاطعة بـ"معاداة  للشعب" ،مضيفا:" عقدنا معسكرات للمشاركة فى الاستفتاء على الدستور  والتصويت بـ "لا"، ولكن التضييقات التى واجهناها فى عقد المؤتمرات وتوعية  المواطنين ، جعلتنا نتخذ قرار الانسحاب من المشاركة".
وأضاف رئيس حزب مصر القوية، خلال كلمته بالمؤتمر الصحفي المنعقد اليوم  الأحد، بمقر الحزب بجاردن سيتى ، انه كان من المقرر خلال الفترة الماضية  ومنذ انتهاء الانتخابات الرئاسية الماضية، عدم مشاركته فى الانتخابات  الرئاسية المقبلة، والدفع بمرشح من الشباب ودعمه، وهو ما تم مناقشته خلال  اجتماعات القواعد التنظيمية للحزب و ورش العمل التى نظمها .
وقال ابو الفتوح ،:" اشكر كل الشباب الذين طالبونى بالترشح للرئاسة ، ولكن  ارفض المشاركة فى عملية تدليس او خداع ومسرحية هزلية خارج سياق المسار  الديمقراطى" .*​


----------



## BITAR (9 فبراير 2014)

*على فكرة الشتيمة حرام
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 فبراير 2014)

*مفاجأة..«التنظيم الدولي للإخوان» يقرر* *دعم «العوا» في انتخابات الرئاسة*




​ *الأحد ٩ فبراير ٢٠١٤ - ٠١:٥٥:٢٣ م
عامر محمود
أكدت مصادر مطلعة داخل التنظيم الدولي لجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، أن  التنظيم قرر دعم الدكتور محمد سليم العوا في انتخابات الرئاسة المقبلة.
وأشارت المصادر إلى أن التنظيم أقر منذ أسبوعين، تشكيل لجنة حكماء تضم رئيس  حركة النهضة التونسية راشد الغنوشي، بجانب القيادات الإخوانية إبراهيم  منير ومحمد على بشر وطارق الملط، والدكتور محمد يسري القيادي البارز  بالدعوة السلفية.
وأكدت أن لجنة الحكماء كانت تفاضل طوال الأيام القليلة الماضية بين اثنين  تدفع بأحدهما في انتخابات الرئاسة، وهما الدكتور محمد سليم العوا والدكتور  عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح، وانتهى قرارها -مؤخرا- إلى دعم العوا وعدم الوقوف خلف  أبو الفتوح كما كان متوقعا، وامتثل رئيس حزب مصر القوية لهذا القرار.*


----------



## BITAR (9 فبراير 2014)

*"اليوم السابع" يكشف كواليس اجتماع 10 ساعات  في منزل محمود بدر للم شمل "تمرد"
عبد العزيز وشاهين أعلنا دعمهما  "السيسى" قبل 24 ساعة من دعم "صباحى" 
ونفيا تأييده من قريب أو بعيد
 والجميع يهتف باسم المشير*
​ 
*الأحد، 9 فبراير 2014
*​ كتب- زكى القاضى 
*على الرغم من تأكيدات كلا من حسن شاهين ومحمد عبد العزيز، مؤسسا  تمرد، دعمهما للمشير السيسي رئيسا للجمهورية يوم الجمعة الماضى، الا انهما  بدلا مواقفهما 180 درجة ، وأعلنا دعم المرشح حمدين صباحي.
وكشف شاهد عيان لـ"اليوم السابع"  عن كواليس 10 ساعات فى منزل محمود بدر  للم الشمل، قائلا:" الفترة بين تأييد هذا وذاك سوي 24 ساعة، بدأت بدعوة من  قبل محمد نبوي مسئول اللجنة الاعلامية لحركة تمرد ، لحضور غداء في منزل  محمود بدر بمدينة شبين القناطر، فوافقت وذلك للحديث حول مستقبل الحركة خلال  الفترة القادمة ، وكانت اتصالات كثيرة جرت على مدار أيام من جهة محمود بدر  والمكاتب التنفيذية وذلك لإعلان موقف واضح من مرشحي الرئاسة وبعض المسائل  التنظيمية داخل الحركة".
وأضاف شاهد العيان:" وصلت منزل بدر في تمام الثانية ظهراً، وعرفت أن كلا من  حسن شاهين واحمد عادل اعضاء الحركة موجودين فى منزل بدر منذ الامس الخميس ،  وعلمت من محمد نبوي ان بدر دعا المكاتب التنفيذية للغداء ، وان الجميع فى  طريقهم ، وذلك بعد ان تم اعداد "سرادق صغير " لاعضاء الحركة ، وبالفعل بدأ  الجميع بالحضور ، وفي حديث جانبي مع خالد القاضى امين التنظيم أكد أن  الحركة بها مشاكل كثيرة وانه يري أن محمود بدر بعيد عنهم ، وعندما اخبرته  بأن الحركة مفترض أن تدعم المشير ، ضحك ولم يعلق".
وتابع:" كان ابرز الحضور هم حسن شاهين وشريف هلال واسلام العيسوي ومحمد  نبوي واحمد عادل ومعظم المكاتب التنفيذية للحركة فى محافظات "القاهرة  والجيزة والقليوبية وكفر الشيخ والمنيا وقنا وسوهاج والسويس والمنوفية  والشرقية والبحيرة والدقهلية وشرم الشيخ وأسيوط وبنى سويف والأقصر وأسوان  والإسماعيلية ودمياط والفيوم، فيما حضر محمد عبد العزيز ومي وهبة في تمام  الثانية ظهراً ".
وأوضح شاهد العيان أن الحديث بدأ بمحمود بدر بإعتباره المضيف وأحد أهم  المؤسسين ، ورحب بالضيوف وتم منع تصوير الاجتماع بإعتباره اجتماع داخلي  وطلب من الجميع الحديث حتى تصفي سريرة كل شخص فى الحركة .
وأشار إلى أن معظم الانتقادات تركزت لـ"خالد القاضى" امين التنظيم وعضو  التيار الشعبي وادمن صفحة "تمرد"، الذى ووجه بسيل من الاتهامات بالفشل  والتكبر وعدم التواصل مع الناس، وكانت المفارقة أن بدر وقف فى صف المعترضين  بينما أيد محمد عبد العزيز، رؤية خالد القاضى.
وقال شاهد العيان لـ"اليوم السابع":" لاحظت خلال النقاش أن خالد القاضى لم  يظهر عليه اى انفعالات تبين أنه يهتم بموقف المتحدثين ، بل إنه اثناء تناول  الطعام قال لي نصا "خليهم يتكلموا شوية واللى عايزه ربنا هايكون".
وأضاف:"تحدث محمود واستفاض فى الحديث حول المرحلة القادمة وعن دعمه الشخصي  للمشير عبد الفتاح السيسي ، الا ان الابتسامة اختفت من وجوه الثلاثة "مى  وشاهين وعزيز" 
وتابع:" وقف محمد عبد العزيز و قال نصا "ادعم المشير السيسي رئيسا  للجمهورية شريطة ان يبتعد عن شبكة مصالح مبارك وان ينفذ برنامج معبر عن  الثورتين" ، وحينما اعترض رامي منسق القاهرة، قال له عبد العزيز:" نعم ندعم  السيسي ونطلب منه ان يكون فى صف الثورة "، بل قاطع محمود بدر أمام الجميع  "هو التيار الشعبي جوز خالتك"، هذه المقاطعة لم تكن الوحيدة بل أصر على  مقاطعة حديث "بدر" لاكثر من 10 مرات ، خاصة بعد تصريح بدر أنه يؤيد السيسي  بصفة شخصية، فرد عليه عزيز :" على المشير وضع برنامج معبر عن الثورة.
"حسن شاهين لم يتمالك أعصابه وكان الأكثر انفعالا وتحدث فقام أمام الجميع  بـ"سب "التيار الشعبي"، مما أدى لاعتراض منسق تمرد بالفيوم ، وقرر الانصراف  لولا تدخل سيد السقا مسئول تمرد بشبين القناطر".
"شاهين" تحدث حول دعم المشير السيسي وكان اعلنه قبل ذلك عشرات المرات واعلن  تأييده لبيان 23 ديسمبر الذى قالت الحركة انها تدعم السيسي.
وأوضح شاهد العيان:" عندما حضر الغداء وكانت وجبات سمك وجمبري وكابوريا ، كان شاهين وعزيز اكثر المتحمسين له وكأنهم يودعون محمود.
وأضاف:" استمر مؤتمر شبين القناطر لاكثر من 10 ساعات وتحدث فيه جميع ممثلين  المكاتب التنفيذية والذين شددوا على ضرورة الشعور بنبض الشارع المصرى ووضع  آلية لتحقيق خدمات ومصالح المواطنين"، معتبرين أن الشارع المصرى يحب  المشير السيسى ويقف وراءه وأن حركة تمرد هى حركة صنعها الشارع ويجب أن تقف  أمامه فى طلبه بترشح المشير السيسي.
وتابع:" طلبت الحركة المشير بضرورة وضع برنامج يعبر عن ثورتى 25 يناير و30  يونيو والبعد عن رموز محسوبة على نظامى المخلوع والمعزول، وضرورة وضع أسس  العدالة الاجتماعية والحرية والكرامة الإنسانية نصب عينيه".
وشدد شاهد العيان على أن الحركة انتهت فى بيانها الذى ألقاه محمود بدر، أن  الحركة تعلن دعمها الكامل للمشير عبد الفتاح السيسى رئيسا للجمهورية، داعيا  بضرورة التمسك بأهداف ثورتى 25 يناير و30 يونيو فى برنامجه.
عقب انتهاء الاجتماع كان البيان قد نشر على موقعى "تمرد واليوم السابع" ،  الا ان خالد القاضى حذفه بايعاذ من محمد عبد العزيز ، بل كان هناك أدمن  صفحة مؤيد للبيان فظلا يتنافسان "القاضى والادمن" فى نشر وحذف البيان لاكثر  من 20 مرة حتي قام خالد القاضي بحذف الادمن نفسه.
واختتم شاهد العيان :" على هامش اللقاء حديث دار بينى وبين محمد عبد العزيز  الذى قال لي انه يحب المشير السيسي ويدعمه فى الرئاسة ولكنه يجب ان يبتعد  عن شبكة المصالح ، وطلب مني النص على ضرورة التأكيد على أن برنامج السيسي  يجب ان يحقق اهداف ثورتي 25 يناير و30 يونيو في البيان المرسل للصحف، فيما  قال حسن شاهين ، انه يرحب أن يكون عبدا للبيادة المصرية على أن يتذلل  للأمريكان، نافيا دعمه لصباحي من قريب أو بعيد، والاغرب أن جميع الحضور  هتفوا فى نهاية المؤتمر "سيسي سيسي".*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 فبراير 2014)

*مؤيدو السيسي يرحبون بترشح صباحي لرئاسة مصر

*​* 






رحبت الحملات الداعمة لخوض وزير الدفاع المصري،  المشير عبد الفتاح السيسي، لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، الأحد، بإعلان حمدين  صباحي زعيم التيار الشعبي، السبت، عن ترشحه للانتخابات. 

ولفتت الحملات المؤيدة لترشح السيسي إلى أن منافسة المرشحين في الانتخابات  ستجعل المشير يفوز في انتخابات حقيقية وليس استفتاء، مؤكدين أن المشير  سيحصل على نسبة 80% من الأصوات، وستقسم باقي الأصوات على كل المرشحين، نقلا  عن صحيفة "اليوم السابع" المصرية.
ومن جانبه، أكد محمد أبو حامد، المتحدث الرسمي باسم جبهة مؤيدي السيسي، على  حق كل من تتوفر فيه شروط الترشح لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية أن يترشح، مشددا على  أن مؤيدي السيسي لن يضيرهم إعلان صباحي الترشح لمنصب رئاسة الجمهورية.
وأشار إلى أن شعبية السيسي الجارفة ظهرت في خروج المصريين بالملايين  للتصويت على الاستفتاء، وكذلك في تفويض 3 يوليو، والخروج بالملايين في  الاحتفال بالذكرى الثالثة لثورة 25 يناير.
وفي نفس السياق، قال عبد النبي عبد الستار، مؤسس حملة "كمل جميلك يا شعب"  إن ساحة الانتخابات تتسع للجميع، وإن صباحي مرشح قوي للرئاسة.
وتوقع أن تأتي نتيجة الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة حال ترشح السيسي، مطابقة  لنتيجة الاستفتاء، وأن يحصل المشير على نسبة 80% من الأصوات.
وتابع أن خوض صباحى سباق الرئاسة، سيمنح للمشير السيسىي وأنصاره طعم الفوز،  خاصة أن السباق يحتاج إلى أكثر من مرشح في حجم مؤسس التيار الشعبي.
وتوقع مؤسس حملة كمل جميلك يا شعب، أن يعلن السيسي عن خوضه لانتخابات الرئاسة يوم الخميس المقبل.



​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 فبراير 2014)

*انفراد.. برنامج انتخابى على مكتب  "السيسى" وضعه 50عالما وخبيرا بعنوان "خارطة الطريق".. يتبنى رؤية مستقبلية  لا ترتبط بايديولوجيا مقيدة لاستعادة الريادة.. ويضم 3 مراحل تبدأ بوقف  التدهور وتنتهى بالانطلاقة

الأحد، 9 فبراير 2014 - 16:24

*
*



المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى​*​*يعد  البرنامج الانتخابى للمشير عبدالفتاح السيسى هو الشغل الشاغل لكثير من  الأوساط السياسية، والاجتماعية، فى ظل مطالبات شعبية بضرورة وضع برنامج  واضح ومحدد المهام والتوقيتات.
«اليوم السابع» حصلت على برنامج تم تقديمه إلى مكتب المشير عبدالفتاح  السيسى فى ديسمبر الماضى، حمل عنوان «خارطة الطريق.. البرنامج القومى  لانطلاقة مصر 2014/2024.. السعى نحو استعادة الريادة»، وأكد المشاركون فيه  أن ما جاء به يصلح كله أو بعضه لدعم أى مشروع قومى يستهدف التنمية  المستدامة المصرية.
البرنامج تم وضعه من قبل حركة الدفاع عن الجمهورية والمنتدى المصرى للتنمية  المستدامة والمبادرة الوطنية للتفاعل الإيجابى والجمعية المصرية  «للوجستيات» والمكتب العربى للشباب والبيئة، وساهم فيه أكثر من خمسين خبيرا  وعالما ومتخصصا فى مختلف مجالات التنمية الشاملة، أجمعوا فيه على رؤية  مستقبلية محترفة لا ترتبط بأيدلويوجية مقيدة ولا بانتماء سياسى.
البرنامج شارك معظم من كتبوه فى الدراسات التنموية المتاحة للتخطيط  العمرانى أو التنمية الشاملة، ابتداء من الدراسات العديدة التى أشرف عليها  المهندس حسب الله الكفراوى، مرورا بوثيقة القرن 1997-2017 التى أصدرها  الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، وحتى دراسة الخطة القومية لمضاعفة الدخل القومى فى  عشر سنوات 2012-2022 التى صدرت فى يونيو 2012 بمشاركة 35 عالما وخبيرا  ومخططا مصريا مع خبير يابانى عن وزارة التخطيط المصرى، مع عشرات الرؤى  وأوراق العمل لاتحاد الصناعات واتحاد الغرف التجارية واتحاد المستثمرين  المصريين وعدد من الخبراء فى الزراعة والصناعة والسياحة والتشييد والإسكان  والطاقة والرى والبيئة والاستثمار والتعاون الدولى والتعدين والبترول  والغاز.
وأشار القائمون على البرنامج إلى أنه يعتمد على أربعة أنواع من الاقتصاديات  هى الاقتصاد العينى والاقتصاد المالى والنقدى والاقتصاد الأخضر واقتصاد  المعرفة.
ويتضمن البرنامج ثلاث مراحل هى:
أهم مشاريع المرحلة الأولى
«وقف التدهور»
برامج إعادة تشغيل مليون منشأة صغيرة مغلقة كليا أو جزئيا، وهذا البرنامج  أهم وأسهل من إعادة تشغيل 3000 آلاف مصنع صغير ومتوسط، لأن حسب تعداد  المنشآت القومية فى 2006 الذى تم تحديثه فى 2009 فإن عدد المنشآت الصغيرة  المغلقة جزئيا أو كليا يبلغ مليون منشأة فى جميع محافظات مصر.
ويمكن إعادة تشغيل تلك المنشآت فى نفس النشاط أو بنشاط آخر مربح ومناسب أو يمكن لظروف قاهرة تغلق.
وأوضح البرنامج أنه لو تمت إعادة تشغيل %70 فقط من هذه المنشآت التى يملك  القائمون على البرنامج حصرا كاملا بالعناوين والأماكن الخاصة بها، فهذا  يعنى إعادة تشغيل 700 ألف منشأة على الأقل توفر 1.2 مليون فرصة عمل تضخ  إنتاجا جديدا من السلع لا يقل عن 20 مليار جنيه ومضاعفاتها.
وتمول الخدمات المالية بقروض من الصندوق الاجتماعى للتنمية والبنك الأهلى  وبنك مصر وبنك التنمية والائتمان الزراعى وبنك الإسكندرية والقاهرة ووزارة  التجارة والصناعة والاستثمار.
وأضاف البرنامج أن إعادة تشغيل المصانع الصغيرة والمتوسطة يكمن فى تشكيل  فرق عمل متكاملة لحل المشكلات، مؤهل ومدرب ويتكون من خبراء فى الصناعة  ومحلل مالى واقتصادى وخبير إدارة نظم وخبير الجودة والإنتاجية، ويمكن طلب  خبير أجنبى «بمنح» من دول لها خبرة فى مجال الصناعة المتعثرة مثل اليابان  وأمريكا.
وبين البرنامج أن إعادة تشغيل 4000 مصنع متوسط، يمكن أن تضيف للدخل القومى  16 مليار جنيه بفرض أن حجم الإنتاج للمصنع الواحد 4 ملايين جنيه سنويا.
مساندة المزارع الصغير
يستهدف البرنامج توفير قروض متناهية الصغر لأصحاب الحيازات الصغيرة، لتوفير  الخامات والمستلزمات، وتحسين وسائل الرى، وتعميق استخدام الميكنة، وإقامة  أنشطة إضافية مثل التسمين، وتوفير خدمات التسويق لحماية المزارع الصغير  والقروض الدوارة لهذا البرنامج تبلغ 15 مليارا وبتدويرها مرة بنسبة 30  مليارا تغطى احتياجات 4.2 مليون حيازة زراعية وخدماتها اللوجيستية، وتساهم  فى زيادة دخل 4.2 مليون حيازة زراعية بنسبة %50 على الأقل وتوفير 10 ملايين  فرصة عمل وزيادة إنتاج الدخل القومى بما لا يقل عن 40 مليار جنيه.
تشغيل الساحل الشمالى
وتستند على دراسة لخبراء الصندوق الاجتماعى للتنمية وتهدف إلى زيادة موسم  السياحة الداخلية للساحل الشمالى من 90 يوما إلى 300 يوم، وبدأت الفكرة  تنفذ فى قرية مارينا، ونصح البرنامج بوضع شروط للقرى التى تريد الانضمام  للبرنامج مع تأهيل منطقة الحمام كمنطقة تسوق وتقديم للخدمات وتوفير خدمات  ترفيهية جنوب طريق الإسكندرية مطروح.
إصدار كروت ذكية سياحية
يستهدف البرنامج تصميم حزم وباقات ميسرة ومغرية للسياحة الداخلية فى عدد من  المدن، بحيث تصدر البنوك كروتا ذكية لغرض الاستخدام السياحى فقط، بموجبها  يحصل الأسر والمواطنون على تسهيلات ائتمانية من البنوك بضمان مرتبات أو  ودائع لديها، ويمكن لتوسيع التنشيط السياحى أن يشمل نطاق الكروت الذكية  السياحية تذاكر الطيران الداخلى والسكك الحديدية.
برنامج المقاول الصغير
يستهدف البرنامج توفير قروض ميسرة حتى 2 مليون لكل مقاول صغير مع برنامج  تدريبى قصير يؤهله للحصول على مقاولة متوسطة أو عمل بنظام التعاقد من  الباطن مع مقاول كبير بنظام مثل «الفرانشيز»، ويوفر هذا البرنامج فئة جديدة  مؤهلة من المقاول الصغير والمتخصص يوفر 50 فرصة عمل.د
البائع المتجول
يتم تصميم عربة متطورة متنقلة للمأكولات، وكذلك أكشاك ثابتة بالتعاون مع  الهيئة العربية للتصنيع من مادة جديدة «ج ب ار» بها كل المميزات الصحية  والبيئية، وتم إعداد دراسات الجدوى لتوزيع هذه العربات والأكشاك لتعمل فى  أماكن مرخصة، سواء كمشروعات «فرانشيز» أو مستقلة.
الفرن الشمسى
تم عرض فرن يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية كندى الصنع، والعرض يتضمن تصنيعه فى مصر  بعد تجميعه، ويعمل هذا الفرن بديلا للبوتاجاز فى الريف والمناطق الصحراوية  وتجميع وتصنيع هذا السخان بعد مقارنته بالأفران البديلة، وسيحقق مزايا  أهمها دخول صناعة جديدة لمصر وتوفير استيراد البوتاجاز، وتوفير خدمة منزلية  وإنتاجية للمناطق النائية.
إنتاج البوتاجاز فى الريف
يصلح هذا المشروع لإنتاج الغاز الحيوى فى أى حيازة زراعية تربى 3 رؤوس  ماشية والمساحة المطلوبة 8 أمتار مربع، لبناء غرفة أرضية صغيرة محفورة بشكل  مخروطى لإنتاج البيوجاز من المخلفات الحيوانية، وتتكلف هذه الوحدة 8 آلاف  جنيه، ويكفى الغاز المنتج أسرة كبيرة، وهذا المشروع فضلا على استخدامه  للمخلفات وتدويرها يوفر من استهلاك البوتاجاز ويوفر للريف إنتاج احتياجاته  من العلف والطاقة بنفسه.
تحويل نصف مليون سيارة للغاز الطبيعى
وهذا المشروع يوفر أكثر من 20 مليار جنيه فى السنة من استيراد واستهلاك  البنزين والسولار، ويوفر لأصحاب السيارات المحولة مبلغ قدره 3.2 مليار جنيه  فى السنة، ويمثل قوة شرائية إضافية، وإنشاء 250 محطة تموين غاز جديدة فى  20 محافظة، كذلك إنشاء 150 محطة تموين السيارات بالغاز فى 20 محافظة، ويوفر  هذا البرنامج أكثر من 20 ألف فرصة عمل، ويتطلب البرنامج تشكيل مجموعة  خبراء الاقتصاد الأخضر ومجموعة عمل اقتصاد المعرفة وتدريبها بالخارج،  وضرورة انتهاء جميع دراسات وإجراءات المشروعات القومية الكبرى، وذلك حتى  يبدأ التنفيذ فى أسرع وقت مع بداية المرحلة الثانية على الأكثر من المشروع  القومى «انطلاقة مصر».
الانتهاء من تحديد حجم ومكان وتركيب كل المخلفات الصلبة والسائلة استعدادا لبداية تدويرها فى المرحلة الثانية.
وأبرز المشاركين فى المرحلة الأولى هم معهد التخطيط القومى ووزارة الصناعة  والتجارة وبرنامج تحديث الصناعة والصندوق الاجتماعى للتنمية ووزارة  الاستثمار ووزارة الزراعة والهيئة العربية للتصنيع وعدد من الشركات الخاصة  والاتحادات.
المرحلة الثانية
خطة إنعاش الاقتصاد المصرى لأفضل وضع كان عليه
أولا: البرامج والمشروعات
البرنامج المطور لمشاركة القطاعين العام والخاص
ومنها عقد إدارة وتشغيل وتسويق مصانع الغزل والنسيج والصباغة والملابس  الجاهزة مع إعادة تأهيل وتشغيل المحالج المصرية للأقطان والكتان، وذلك  بممارسة مع الجانب الصينى والهندى والكورى مع منح فرص تصديرية لأوربا  وأفريقيا.
عقد الإشراف على إنهاء تشييد وترتيب المتحف المصرى وإدارته والتسويق له  وبالتفاوض مع متحف اللوفر ومتحف برلين مقابل نسبة من العائدات وحساب دراسة  الجدوى التى يقوم بها من يرسى عليه التعاقد.
عقد إعادة تأهيل واستثمار وإدارة السكك الحديدية مقابل عائد إدارة للأصول القائمة وعائد استثمار للأصول الجديدة.
التفاوض مع الجانب الصينى والماليزى لبناء وتشييد مناطق سكنية جديدة  اقتصادية التكلفة بالخدمات وكود البناء الذى يتفق عليه لتسكين قاطنى  المقابر فى القاهرة 2000 فدان، مقابل حق انتفاع لـ1000 فدان من هذه  المساحات لمدة 25 سنة فى أنشطة استثمارية، مع توفير حلول لوجيستية لباقى  العشوائيات المشابهة.
الإسراع فى البت فى العروض المقدمة من الشركات الإنجليزية والتايوانية  وغيرها لإنتاج الكهرباء من المخلفات الصلبة بنظام «ب أو تى» مع التزام  وزارة الكهرباء بشراء الكهرباء بالسعر الوارد بدراسة الجدوى، بعد مراجعة  مدة الامتياز، ونشر محطات توليد الكهرباء من المخلفات الصلبة على وجه  السرعة.
برنامج مشاركة مؤسسات القوات المسلحة المدنية فى التنمية
وهى أجهزة الخدمة الوطنية والهيئة العربية للتصنيع ووزارة الإنتاج الحربى  والإدارة الهندسية، وهى أجهزة يسمح لها القانون بالمساهمة فى التنمية، وتم  الاتفاق على المشروعات التالية لمساهمتها فيها.
الموجة الأولى من المشروعات «مشروعات للجيش خبرة بها»
عدد 1 مصنع متوسط لإنتاج الألبان بكل محافظة «20 محافظة محرومة» ومزرعتان حديثتان لإنتاج الألبان بكل محافظة «40 مشروعا».
وكذلك مصنعا علف تقليدى وعلف غير تقليدى بكل محافظة «40 مشروعا» ومشروع نقل  مبرد للألبان ومنتجاتها، بكل محافظة أسطول من 60 سيارة منافذ توزيع وبيع  لمنتجات الألبان «60 منفذا»، 4 مصانع عصر وتكرير زيت الزيتون و4 مصانع حفظ  وتخليل الزيتون و6 مصانع لتعبئة وتصنيع التمور والدبس «عسل البلح» ومصنعا  أعلاف من مخلفات التمور و6 مصانع للعبوات والتغليف «كرتونية وزجاجية» و8  مصانع للزجاج والعبوات الزجاجية.
أما الموجة الثانية من المشروعات، وتحتاج خبرة أجنبية، فهى 4 مزارع  لاستزراع نبات الجاتروفا باستخدام مياه الصرف الصحى و4 مصانع لإنتاج الوقود  الحيوى و4 مزارع لاستزراع نبات الهوهوبا ومصنعان لإنتاج وتكرير الزيوت  الصناعية من الهوهوبا و4 مزارع لإنتاج المورينجا، و54 وحدة خلط خرسانية  جاهزة 2 بكل محافظة و12 محطة متوسطة لتحلية المياه.
واحتياجات المرحلة الأولى 6 مليارات جنيه والموجة الثانية فى حدود 8 مليارات جنيه.
البرنامج القومى للتدوير والتنمية المستدامة
ويستهدف إعادة تدوير واستخدام الموارد المصرية من مياه الرى ومياه الصرف،  بنشر محطات المعالجة فى جميع المحافظات، وتدوير كل زجاجات المياه المعدنية  من الفنادق والمطاعم والقرى السياحية، ولتشجيع ذلك يمكن نشر منافذ تشترى  العبوات الفارغة، كما يمكن تشجيع إعادة استخدام العبوات الزجاجية لدى  المنتج.
البرنامج المصرى للزراعة بدون تربة
ويمكن من خلاله توفير مساحة مليون فدان على الأقل من 2.5 مليون فدان تزرع  برسيم، وتوفير الشعير بالزراعة بدون تربة بديلا للبرسيم، وزراعة القمح فى  المساحة التى يتم توفيرها، لزيادة نسبة الاكتفاء الذاتى.
استكمال سلاسل الإمداد للمشروعات الكبيرة
على المشروعات الكبيرة البدء من خلال الاتحاد المصرى لجمعيات المستثمرين  وبدء برنامج لتكامل سلاسل الإمداد للاستثمارات والمشروعات الكبيرة من خلال  منافذ التوزيع وخدمات النقل والصناعة المغذية وخدمات الصيانة وخدمات الأمن  والحراسة وخدمات تنسيق الحدائق.
المشاركة الأهلية فى خدمات الصحة والتعليم
وهذا البرنامج يفتح مشاركة جديدة للمجتمع المدنى فى الخدمات التعليمية  والصحة، الغرض منه تقديم هذه الخدمات بتسهيلات وقروض تقدمها الحكومة  للأفراد والمدرسين لبناء وتشغيل المدارس والمعاهد مقابل قروض ميسرة، وتوفير  للأراضى المرفقة بأسعار مناسبة بشرطين، هما تقديم خدمات تعليمية أو صحية  متميزة، بأسعار مناسبة لخدمات المصريين، وهذا البرنامج يستهدف توسيع خدمات  التعليم والصحة بجودة وأسعار مناسبة بمشاركة القطاع الخاص والأهلى،
وتحسين التعليم الحكومى لامتصاص التعليم الخاص جانبا من أعداد القادرين،  ووجود فائض فى الخدمات التعليمية يستقطب أبناء الدول العربية.
البرنامج المصرى لمشاركة الوقف المصرى فى التنمية
بالإضافة إلى الرؤية اليابانية لخدمات النقل واللوجستيات، التى تتلخص فى  تقليل اعتمادية نقل الركاب والبضائع، مقابل توسع فى النقل النهرى ونقل  السكك الحديدية.
ويضم البرنامج مشروعات لتنمية المشروعات الصغيرة والمتوسطة فى  البتروكيماويات وإنشاء صندوق تمويل دوار للمشروعات المتناهية الصغر وحجمه  مليون جنيه بإجمالى 10 مليارات جنيه ليغطى احتياجات كل قرية.
المرحلة الثالثة: خطة انطلاق الاقتصاد المصرى
البرامج والمشروعات
مشروع تنمية محور قناة السويس ويتم تطوير ميناء بورسعيد إلى ميناء محورى  ومنح مزايا للمستثمرين القادمين، وبحيث تكون لهم فرصة الاستثمار خارج  المحور لتكامل سلسلة الإمداد لأنشطتهم أو تعميق تواجد استثماراتهم فى مصر.
إقامة بورصة للسلع الأساسية فى سيناء تخدم التجارة الدولية فى محور القناة،  وتوفر للدول العربية والعالم مخزونا استراتيجيا وبضاعة حاضرة من السلع  التى يحتاجها العالم العربى.
اعتماد مصر على تجارة إعادة التصدير، بالإضافة إلى برنامج لإنتاج الطاقة  المتجددة، والتخطيط العمرانى الجديد، مع تدوير مياه الصرف الزراعى والصرف  الصحى، وسيمكن ذلك من توفير حوالى 20 مليارا من المياه المعالجة عام 2015،  إلى جانب ضرورة تطوير نظام الرى فى 6 ملايين فدان، بما يجعل مياه الرى تصل  لنهايات الترع.
واشترط البرنامج إجراءات حاكمة للمرحلة الثالثة
إعداد قاعدة بيانات ومعلومات وتقارير قوية ودقيقة عن خارطة الطريق ومراحل  التنفيذ والنتائج ونظم المتابعة.. وتبدأ مصر فى إعداد خطتها ورؤيتها لما  بعد الانطلاق والحفاظ على التنافسية.البرنامج بعنوان «خارطة الطريق..  البرنامج القومى لانطلاق مصر.. السعى نحو استعادة الريادة» ويعتمد على ثلاث  مراحل تبدأ من وقف التدهور وتنتهى بالانطلاقة الاقتصادية

اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 فبراير 2014)

*"النور" يلمح لدعم "السيسي" ويؤكد: نريد مرشحاً توافقياً يجمع حوله كافة الأطياف السياسية




   الأحد 09 فبراير 2014 - 6:10 مساء، كتب حنان هجرس
  أكد المهندس صلاح عبد المعبود عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب النور، أن إعلان   حزب مصر القوية عدم الدفع بمرشحه الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح فى الفترة   الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة يوافق رؤية الحزب بعدم الدفع بمرشح محسوب على   التيار الإسلامى.
  وأضاف فى بيان للحزب، أن النور يريد مرشحاً توافقياً يجمع حوله كافة   الأطياف السياسية للعبور بالوطن من هذه المرحلة وليس مرشحاً يزيد الفرقة   بين أبناء الوطن.

  الموجز*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 فبراير 2014)

*"رويترز": أبوالفتوح خائف.. وصباحي كسر حاجز الخوف من شعبية السيسي


الأحد 09/فبراير/2014 - 06:00 م
   أبو الفتوح وصباحي عمرو محمد

  نشرت وكالة "رويترز" الإخبارية تقريرا حول الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة وعن المرشحين المحتملين لخوض هذا السباق عقب ثورة 30 يونيو.

وقالت الوكالة إن الإسلامي المعتدل "عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح" والمنشق عن جماعة   الإخوان المسلمين، يبدو خائفا من خوض الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة في ظل   هيمنة الجيش على المشهد السياسي منذ الإطاحة بالرئيس السابق "محمد مرسي"،   مضيفة أن "أبوالفتوح" أعلنها رسمية أنه لن يترشح للانتخابات رغم أنه فاز   بالمركز الرابع في الانتخابات التي اكتسحها الإخوان.

وتابعت الوكالة أن اليساري البارز "حمدين صباحي" كسر حاجز الخوف من فكرة   الترشح أو الدخول في منافسة مع المشير "عبدالفتاح السيسي" باعتباره الرجل   الأقوى في مصر لاسيما على المستوى الشعبي.

ولفتت الوكالة إلى أنه رغم أن المؤشرات تؤكد فوز المشير "السيسي" بكرسي   الحكم، إلا أن السباق لن يكون سهلا في ظل تغير الأجواء والاضطرابات التي   تشهدها البلاد والمعركة المحتدمة ضد الإرهاب في سيناء والذي امتد إلى قلب   العاصمة.


  				 									المصدر :  						



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 فبراير 2014)

*كتبت- شيرين فرغلى 			 	   		 الأحد , 09 فبراير 2014 19:24 		 
** 	قال الكاتب الصحفى مجدى الجلاد، إن المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى، وزير الدفاع سوف يعلن ترشحه رسميا للرئاسة يوم الثلاثاء المقبل.*
*  	وأضاف "الجلاد" فى اتصال هاتفى لفضائية "الحياة 2" أن حمدين صباحى الذى   أعلن ترشحه للرئاسة سوف يكون رقما صعبا فى الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة،   نظرا للكتلة التصويتية التى تدعمه.

الوفد*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 فبراير 2014)

*الدعوة السلفية: لن نقدم مرشحا للرئاسة أمام السيسى.. ولن نكرر أخطاء الجماعة

*​*2/9/2014   10:01 PM*​*



*​* ​مروة احمد

قال المهندس عبد المنعم شحاته  المتحدث الرسمى باسم الدعوة السلفية أن تيار  الدعوة السلفية والتيار  الإسلامى لن يدفع بتقديم أى مرشح لمنصب الرئاسة خلال الفترة المقبلة ، ولن  تكرر الدعوة السلفية أخطاء الجماعة الإخوانية التى تراجعت وتنافست بشراسة  على السلطة .

  وأضاف شحاته فى حواره والإعلامى عمرو عبد الحميد ببرنامج " الحياة اليوم "   أن تيار الإسلام السياسى أجمع خلال الإنتخابات الرئاسية الماضية على   الإمتناع عن تقديم أى مرشح للرئاسة وتراجعوا بعد ذلك ودفعت الجماعة بمرشحين   لها .

  وأوضح أن تيار الإسلام السياسى لا يزال أضعف من أن يتقدم للترشح لمنصب  الرئاسة  خاصة وأنه لا يمتلك الخبرة لإدارة الأزمة الإقتصادية بالدولة أو  إمتصاص  الغضب الشعبى، مؤكدا أن تجربة سقوط الإخوان السريع بالحكم أعطت درس  للجميع  فى التعقل وتقدير المواقف.​
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  الدعوة السلفية: لن نقدم مرشحا للرئاسة أمام السيسى.. ولن نكرر أخطاء الجماعة​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 فبراير 2014)

*"التمويل" كلمة السر في امتناع أبو الفتوح عن الترشح للرئاسة

 الإثنين 10-02 - 01:08 م







كشفت  مصادر مقربة من الدكتور عبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح، رئيس حزب مصر القوية، أن  عدم استطاعة الأخير توفير مصادر تمويل لحملته الرئاسية تعد من الأسباب  القوية لامتناعه عن خوض الانتخاباتالرئاسية. 
 ولفتت  المصادر إلى أن أبو الفتوح طرق أبوابا عديدة لتأمين هذا الدعم غير أن ردود  الأفعال على طلبه لم تكن مشجعة حتى من رجال أعمال مقربين منه يقومون حتى  الآن بدفع إيجار مقر حزبه، مبررين ذلك بانعدام وجود فرص لديه نحو الفوز  بمنصب الرئيس.
 واعتبرت  أن هذا الأمر كان حاسما في دفع أبو الفتوح للتراجع عن خوض انتخابات  الرئاسة، ورفض عدد من أعضاء الهيئة العليا للحزب الترشح باعتبار أن النتائج  الهزيلة المرجح تحقيقها ستطلق رصاصة الرحمة ليس على أبو الفتوح بل على  مستقبل الحزب الوليد.





*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 فبراير 2014)

*أنصار مبارك يطالبون بترشح "جمال" للرئاسة







أنصار مبارك يطالبون بترشح "جمال" للرئاسة





  الاثنين 10 فبراير 2014 - 12:16 مساء
  يتواجد حاليا المئات من أنصار الرئيس المخلوع محمد حسني مبارك أمام   كاديمية الشرطة، وذلك أثناء محاكمته في قضية "قتل المتظاهرين" خلال ثورة 25   يناير، وذلك للمطالبة بالإفراج عنه, وطالب المتظاهرون جمال مبارك نجل   الرئيس بالترشح للرئاسة عقب الانتهاء من القضايا التى تطارده والافراج عنه.
ورفع أنصار "مبارك" صورا له، مرددين هتافات منها: "يا جمال قول لأبوك الشعب   المصري بيحبوك"، "30 سنة عايشين في امان"، "شمال يمين مبارك هو الزعيم".
*
*



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 فبراير 2014)

* 							عمرو موسى: حُسم الأمر.. السيسي سيترشح للرئاسة						

*
* 


*​*









 





 الثلاثاء ١١ فبراير ٢٠١٤ - ٠٥:٥٤:٢٣ م



 



قال عمرو موسى رئيس لجنة الخمسين، إن السيسي أكد لنه أنه حسم تماما أمر ترشحه للانتخابات الرئاسية.
وأضاف «موسى»، في تصريحات صحفية، نقلتها بي بي سي عربي، أن المشير السيسي سيعلن قريبًا أمر ترشحه للرئاسة في خطاب شعبي.
والتقى المشير عبد الفتاح السيسي، النائب الأول لرئيس مجلس  الوزراء  القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي، صباح  اليوم  الثلاثاء، عمرو موسى، بدون الإعلان عن أسباب اللقاء.

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 فبراير 2014)

*خالد علي.. ثاني مرشح رئاسي بعد صباحي

*​*2/12/2014   8:53 AM*​*



*​* 

 مع اقتراب موعد الانتخابات الرئاسية المصرية، أعلن عادل واسيلى، منسق حملة   خالد علي، المرشح الرئاسي السابق، أن الحملة المؤيدة لترشيحه مجددا انتهت   من "استطلاع رأي قواعدها في المحافظات حول تقدم مرشحها للانتخابات  الرئاسية  2014" وجاءت نتيجة التصويت بـ"الانحياز لترشحه وخوضه غمار  المنافسة."​ وأضافت الحملة في بيان لها أنها  ستجري خلال الأيام المقبلة حوارات مع القوى  والحركات السياسية، وسوف تعقد  مؤتمرا صحفيا بعد صدور القانون والقرار  المنظم للانتخابات، ومن المحتمل  حصول ذلك في 21 فبراير/شباط الجاري.​ وكان علي  قد شارك في انتخابات عام 2012 كمرشح مستقل، وحل في المرتبة  السابعة مع  أكثر من 134 ألف صوت، ليخرج من الدورة الأولى، وفي حال تأكد  ترشيحه فسيكون  ثاني المتقدمين للمشاركة في المنافسة على المنصب بعد حمدين  صباحي، مؤسس  التيار الشعبي.​ ويشار إلى أن الرئيس المصري  المؤقت، عدلي منصور، كان قد طرح مشروع قانون  الانتخابات الرئاسية للحوار  المجتمعي تمهيدا لإقراره. وقال المستشار علي  عوض، مستشار الرئيس للشؤون  الدستورية، إن الرئاسة تلقت مئات الملاحظات، ومن  المقرر إرسالها بعد حصرها  إلى قسم الفتوى والتشريع بمجلس الدولة تمهيدًا  لإصدار القانون في 17  فبراير/شباط الجاري.​ وكانت الحملة المؤيدة  لترشيح خالد علي، المقرب من التيارات الشبابية  والقومية، قد أصدرت بيانا  الاثنين، أكدت فيه التزامها بإعلان موقفها من  المشاركة في الانتخابات  الرئاسية "بعد إصدار القانون المنظم" كما انتقدت  ضمنا صباحي قائلة إنه عمد  إلى تأجيل اجتماع كان مقررا مع علي، وبادر عن  إعلان ترشيحه بشكل مفاجئ،  وقف تعبيرها.​
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  خالد علي.. ثاني مرشح رئاسي بعد صباحي ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 فبراير 2014)

*تعجب أيمن نور مؤسس حزب غد الثورة من إعلان المحامي مرتضى منصور ترشحه للرئاسة في مواجهة المشير السيسي حال إعلان ترشحه للرئاسة
وقال أيمن نور على حسابه على تويتر ” يامثبت العقل والدين .. ( مرتضي منصور  ) اعلن انه سيخوض معركه اﻻنتخابات الرئاسيه --"لمنافسه" --(المشير  السيسي)--- !! !!
كان منصور قد أعلن أمس في أحد البرامج الحوارية على الفضائيات إنه قرر خوض  انتخابات الرئاسة في مواجهة المشير السيسي حال ترشحه قائلا إنه شرف له أن  ينافس السيسي .*​ الوادى​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 فبراير 2014)

*من النسخة الورقية للوطن*
*20 برنامجاً انتخابياً لـ«السيسى».. والمشير لا يعرف عنها شيئاً*

*«سدود»: كلها أحلام.. و«عبدالوهاب»: لا يمكن التعامل معها بجدية*

*لم يعلن عزمه الترشح، بل إن باب الترشح لم  يُفتح بعد، ولم تعلن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات قانون الانتخابات الرئاسية،  وعلى الرغم من هذا نُسب إلى المشير عبدالفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع 20  برنامجاً انتخابياً، أحدها يتبنى إحياء المشروع النووى، وآخر يتحدث عن  توطين أبناء مصر فى سيناء، وثالث يتبنى مبادرة لإنقاذ أبناء الشوارع. «كل  دى اجتهادات شخصية، محدش بيلتقى بالمشير لا فى مكتبه ولا فى أى مكان آخر،  لا إحنا ولا غيرنا، ولا حد فينا معترف بأى برنامج، ما لم يعلنه المشير  بنفسه»، قالها عيسى سدود، المنسق العام لحملة «السيسى رئيساً» التى أسستها  الجبهة المصرية للدفاع عن القوات المسلحة، معلقاً على البرامج العديدة التى  تُنشر يومياً، وأضاف: «كل واحد عنده رغبات عاوز المشير يحققها له يطلع  يقولها وينسبها للسيسى، فى حين إن كل البرامج المعلنة غير مصاغة جيداً، ولا  مدروسة، كلها تطلعات، وحتى الآن لم يخرج الرجل، لا سراً ولا جهراً، ليعلن  أن هناك برنامجاً». ويقول الدكتور أيمن عبدالوهاب، الخبير بمركز الأهرام  للدراسات السياسية والاستراتيجية، إن البرنامج الانتخابى له مواصفات معينة  ليست محل تسريبات، وأوضح أن أى برنامج يقوم على 3 أسس: رؤية، ومشروعات،  وتكلفة، مؤكداً أن ما يثار حالياً لا يعدو مجرد أفكار، وتلميحات، ومحاولة  لتفصيل بعض الأفكار، لا يمكن التعامل معها بجدية.*
*الوطن*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 فبراير 2014)

*«صباحي» عن نفسه: أنا مرشح الفقراء والطبقة المتوسطة*



*الخميس ٢٠ فبراير ٢٠١٤ - ٠٢:٤٥:١٩ م*

*وصف حمدين صباحي، مؤسس التيار الشعبي، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية،  نفسه بأنه «مرشح الفقراء، والطبقة المتوسطي»، موضحا أن معركته بعد أن يكون  رئيسا لمصر ستكون ضد الفقر والبطالة.*
*جاء ذلك خلال لقاء «صباجي»، مع وفد من حملة «إمنع معونة»، المناهضة  للمعونة الامريكية لمصر، في إطار اللقاءات والمشاورات التي يُجريها «صباحي»  مع الأحزاب والقوى السياسية والشبابية لبحث سبل الوصول إلى تحقيق أحد أهم  أهداف ثورتي 25 يناير 30، وعبر وفد الحملة عن دعمهم لـ«صباحي» في  الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة، باعتباره «مرشحا ثوريا يعبر عن أهداف ثورة 25  يناير 30 يونيو، وملتزم بخط العدالة الاجتماعية والانحياز للفقراء، ويتبنى  مشروعات اقتصادية واجتماعية تضمن استغلال إمكانيات مصر، أفضل استغلال  وتوزيع عادل للثروة على المصريين».*
*وقال تامر هنداوي، المتحدث باسم الحملة، إن «صباحي» أصدق تعبير عن 25  يناير و30 يونيو، وممثلا لقوى الثورة، وأعلنا في وقت سابق دعمنا له حال  ترشحه، ثم جاء قراره بالترشح للرئاسة، ولقائنا اليوم به تجديد لهذا الدعم،  وتأكيد على أن «صباحي» يعبر عن أهداف الحملة الساعية لتحقيق الاستقلال  الوطني وتخليص مصر من الهيمنة الأمريكية.*
*المصرى اليوم*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 فبراير 2014)

*در المكتب الإعلامي للفريق سامي عنان بيان له منذ قليل قال فيه "  لوحظ في الآونة الأخيرة ادعاء بعض الشخصيات بوجود معلومات لديها حول الفريق  سامي عنان وحملته الانتخابية المقبلة، بحجة أنهم على صلة من مقربين للفريق  عنان، وقامت بالتواصل مع العديد من وسائل الإعلام المختلفة لعمل مداخلات  تليفزيونية ولقاءات وتصريحات صحفية.


وأضاف أن ما تم تداوله من أخبار في هذا الشأن ما هي إلا معلومات مختلقة  والتي دأب مصريحها على نشرها لإضفاء نوع من الرسمية على تصريحاتهم.


وأكد البيان أن المكتب الإعلامي، المنفذ الوحيد لتصريحات وبيانات الفريق  سامي عنان، وعدم وجود أي شخصيات تتحدث باسمه أو باسم مكتبه، أو عن الحملة  الانتخابية حتى الآن.


ونفى البيان ما تردد من المدعو خالد العدوي، حول موعد المؤتمر الصحفي  المقرر عقده لإعلان الفريق سامي عنان ترشحه للانتخابات الرئاسية.


وأكد المكتب الإعلامي أنه سيتصل بشكل مباشر بالصحفيين ووسائل الإعلام  المختلفة لإبلاغهم بموعد المؤتمر الصحفي - الذي لم يتحدد موعده بعد- قبل  موعده بفترة كافية، وينوه أنه لا توجد أي جهة غيره مخول لها ذلك.


ونرجو من وسائل الإعلام عدم التعاطي مع المعلومات التي تصدر بشكل غير رسمي من أي جهة أخرى.




*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 فبراير 2014)

*حزب التحالف الشعبى يقرر مبدئيا دعم حمدين صباحى للرئاسة

  الأحد، 23 فبراير 2014 - 19:31
  حمدين صباحى المرشح الرئاسى المحتمل
  كتب محمد رضا
  أعلنت اللجنة المركزية لحزب التحالف الشعبى  الاشتراكى، أن الاتجاه  الغالب بين أعضائها بعد اجتماع اللجنة يوم الجمعة  الماضى لاتخاذ قرار دعم  مرشح رئاسى خلال الانتخابات المقبلة، جاء فى صالح  مؤسس التيار الشعبى،  حمدين صباحى، كونه الأقرب حتى الآن لمواقف ورؤية الحزب  السياسية، فيما  ينتظرون برامج المرشحين الآخرين.

وقالت اللجنة المركزية لحزب التحالف، فى بيان لها اليوم الأحد، إنها ترى   أهمية أن يبلور الحزب برنامجاً لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية يتبنى أهداف   ومطالب ثورة 25 يناير يطرحه على المواطنين أثناء الانتخابات ويساند المرشح   الذى يتوافق برنامجه الانتخابى معهم، ويأتى على رأس تلك القضايا الالتزام   بالديمقراطية التشاركية كأساس لإثراء الحياة السياسية ولضمان المشاركة   المجتمعية فى إدارة شئون الدولة، وحماية الاستقلال الوطنى وجوهره قطع روابط   التبعية.

كما سيتبنى الحزب فى برنامجه الانتخابى الذى سيقدمه للمرشح الرئاسى الذى   سيدعمه ، تحول مصر من الاقتصاد الريعى إلى مصاف الدول الصناعية المستقلة من   خلال التنمية المعتمدة على الذات وجوهرها تلبية الحاجات الأساسية   المتصاعدة للطبقات الشعبية، وتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية وفق سياسات وإجراءات   قابلة للتطبيق تميزنا عن غيرنا، واتخاذ موقف واضح ومحدد من اليمين  المتستر  بالدين وخاصة الإخوان المسلمين باعتباره ثورة مضادة تمارس الإرهاب  وترتبط  بتنظيم دولى لا يعترف بالوطنية.

وأضاف البيان: اللجنة المركزية للحزب سوف تتابع تطورات المعركة الانتخابية   وما سوف يستجد على الساحة من مرشحين وأحداث لتأكيد موقف الحزب الذى يتضمنه   هذا البيان. وتابع: اللجنة المركزية لحزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى تؤكد  أن  حزبنا ولد فى قلب الثورة وسيظل دائماً وفياً للثورة حريصاً على  استمرارها،  وأن دوره فى انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية سيكون دليلاً عملياً على  هذه  الحقيقة .*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 مارس 2014)

*الاخوان يعلنون عن نيتهم ترشيح مرسي للرئاسة





مارس320147:32:22 مـجمادى أول11435
  منذ: 37 دقائق, 13 ثانية
  يبدو ان الاخوان لم يخطئوا عندما اعلنوا عن  نيتهم ترشح مرسى فى  الانتخابات القادمة لمنافسة المشير السيسى و قالوا ان  القانون يتيح لهم  ذلك و هو ما قاله قاضى كبير حيث أكد المستشار مجدى  العجاتى، رئيس قسم  التشريع بمجلس الدولة، أن من حق الرئيس المعزول محمد  مرسي، الترشح  لإنتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، وهو محبوساً إحتياطياً؛ مادام لم  يصدر بحقه  حكم جنائى.
  وأضاف فى تصريحات اعلامية ” أن مجلس الدولة،  أعطى الحرية للجنة العليا  للانتخابات بشأن الكشف طبياً على مرشحين  للرئاسة، موضحاً أنه لايشترط حصول  مرشح الرئاسة على مؤهل عالى.
وتابع العجاتى، أن الدستور ترك، للمشرعين تفصيل شروط الترشح لإنتخابات   رئاسة الجمهورية، مشيراً إلى أن الرئاسة ملتزمة أدبياً بتعديلات مجلس   الدولة على قانون الإنتخابات الرئاسية ، وسوف يكون التعديلات على مكتب   الرئيس صباح غد .
  النهار*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 مارس 2014)

*السيسى يلمح لترشحه خلال أيام قائلاً: لا يوجد إنسان يستطيع أن يدير ظهره لإرادة شعبه




السيسىأكد  المشير عبد الفتاح السيسي أنه لا يوجد إنسان يستطيع أن يتجاهل  رغبة الكثير  من أبناء شعبه أو يدير ظهره لإرادتهم، وأنه يعمل في إطار  وظيفته الحالية  كوزير للدفاع، وهناك العديد من الإجراءات والالتزامات التي  يجب الانتهاء  منها في ظل الظروف والتحديات الصعبة التي تمر بها مصر  حاليًا. 

وأشار السيسي في اﻻحتفال بانتهاء فترة الإعداد العسكري لطلبة الكليات   والمعاهد العسكرية بمقر الكلية الحربية، إلي وجود مسئوليات وقيم ومبادئ   يتحتم الحفاظ عليها لأي إنسان في موضع مسئولية عند الإعلان عن الترشح لهذه   المهمة، وأن الأمر يختلف بالنسبة لأي مواطن آخر لا يشغل منصب رسمي فله من   الحرية ليتصرف كما يشاء. 

وأضاف أن الأيام القادمة ستشهد إنهاء الإجراءات المطلوب تنفيذها بشكل  رسمي  في هذا الإطار، داعيًا الله أن يكون في ذلك خير من أجل مصر. 

واسترجع المشير السيسي الإجراءات والمواقف التي قامت بها القوات  المسلحة  للحفاظ علي استقرار مصر ومنع انزلاقها إلي نفق مظلم، وكيف قدم  النصيحة  للنظام السابق بكل أمانة وانضباط للتوافق مع القوي السياسية  والوطنية،  وحذر من تحول الخلاف السياسي إلي خلاف ديني، وأن يترك القرار  للمصريين في  استفتاء شعبي والتي قوبلت بالتعنت والرفض. 

وطالب المشير السيسي جميع المصريين بمراجعة مواقفهم وإدراك ما يحيط   بمنطقتنا من مخاطر وتهديدات وتوحيد الجهود لإبعاد أي خطر يواجه مصر وأمنها   القومي، مؤكدًا أن هناك مسئولية مشتركة من الجميع لمواجهة التحديات   الراهنة. 

وأضاف "أوعوا تفتكروا إن مصر يمكنها أن تقوم بدون أن نساعد بعض وأن نضع   أيدينا معا لحل المشكلات التي تراكمت لأكثر من 30 عامًا، فليس هناك من   يستطيع أن يحل المشكلات بمفردة وإنما بتكاتف المصريين جميعا وبذل كل الجهد   من أجل البناء والاستقرار والتنمية، فنحن 90 مليون مصري وإذا لم نأخذ بيد   بلدنا ونحافظ عليها ستسقط ولن تنهض مرة أخري، مؤكدًا أن نجاح مصر لا يرتبط   بشخصية يختارها المصريون وإنما بإرادتهم في بناء بلدهم ومستقبلها. 

وفي نهاية الاحتفال هنأ المشير السيسى الطلبة الجدد وأسرهم بانتهاء  فترة  التدريب الأساسي وأشاد بما اكتسبوه خلالها من القيم والمبادئ الوطنية   الأصيلة للجيش المصري الذي حمل أمانة الدفاع عن الوطن وحماية أمنه القومي. 

وأكد أن الجيش المصري جيش وطني شريف يعلم أبناؤه الإيمان بالله وحب  الوطن  والاستعداد لتقديم أرواحهم ودمائهم من أجل مصر والمصريين بكل الأمانة   والتضحية والشرف.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 مارس 2014)

*     "هشام جنينة" يعلن ترشحه للانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة 
*​* الأربعاء 05/مارس/2014 ​ 








                         علمت "فيتو" من مصادر مقربة من المستشار هشام  جنينة رئيس الجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات أنه قد أعلن عن نيته الترشح  للانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة.

وأضافت  المصادر أن هناك اجتماعا قد عقد منذ يومين بمكتب "جنينة" بمنطقة  الدقي  حضره أربعة أشخاص من بينهم أحد القيادات الأمنية السابقة برتبة عميد  وقد  استمر هذا الاجتماع لمدة 4 ساعات وأعلن رئيس الجهاز المركزي  للمحاسبات خلال  هذا اللقاء عن نيته الترشح للانتخابات الرئاسية.

وأشارت  المصادر إلى أن "جنينة" طلب خلال هذا اللقاء أحد الحضور بتولي  مسئولية  حملته الانتخابية خلال الفترة القادمة وأنه مستعد أن يصرف ملايين  الجنيهات  خلال الانتخابات القادمة.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 مارس 2014)

*“طبيب” يعلن ترشحه للانتخابات الرئاسة
	   	   	أعلن اليوم الدكتور محمد الحسانين من فندق سفير ، ترشحه  لمنصب  رئيس  الجمهورية ممثلاً  عن الشباب ، وممارسة دورهم فى المشاركة فى الحياة   السياسية ،وأكد خلال مؤتمر الترشح أنه رفض المادة (7)من قانون الانتخابات   الصادر، و الذى ينص على تحصين قرارات اللجنة العليا للانتخابات وهذا يعارض    نص دستور2014 الذي يحظر تحصين أي قرار إدارى من رقابة القضاء.  	وبجانبه  أكد “حسانين” أنه يجب أن توجد مصالحة بين كل الفصائل لحل الأزمة  السياسية  ، ولا توجد أية ممارسات سياسية دون مبادرة تجمع كل الفصال من  بينهم  الإخوان ، و مايقال عليهم فلول على حد وصفه ويحاكم من يثبت عليه  جرائم فى  حق مصر أو لطخ يده بدماء المصرين .  	أوضح “الحسانين” أن اهم مايقوم عليه ،  برنامجه الانتخابي تضم كل أهداف  الثورة من عدالة اجتماعية ، و حرية ، و  كرامة ، و عيش بالإضافة  للإهتمام  بدور الشباب و ترقيهم فى العمل ،  والشفافية فى الإدارة و الميزانية الدولة  والاهتمام بقضايا العمال ، و  تشغيل المصانع والصحة والتعليم .  	استطرد قائلاً،  إنه لن يعلن المرشحون  عن برنامجهم الانتخابي ، و هذه  منافسة طبيعية بين كل المرشحين لأن  الانتخابات يوجد بها متغيرات وقال “لا  أخاف من شعبية أي شخص منهم” .

	المصدر: أونا*


----------



## grges monir (11 مارس 2014)

هوحمدين انسحب ولالا


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> هوحمدين انسحب ولالا



*بيقول لو لم تلغى المادة السابعة من قانون الانتخابات فانه لن يترشح .....(تكون قرارات اللجنة نهائية ونافذة بذاتها وغير قابلة للطعن عليها بأى طريق وأمام أية جهة، كما لا يجوز التعرض لقراراتها بوقف التنفيذ أو الإلغاء)

على العموم هو مجرد اراجوز من ارجوزات كتيرررررررررررررررر*


----------



## grges monir (12 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بيقول لو لم تلغى المادة السابعة من قانون الانتخابات فانه لن يترشح .....(تكون قرارات اللجنة نهائية ونافذة بذاتها وغير قابلة للطعن عليها بأى طريق وأمام أية جهة، كما لا يجوز التعرض لقراراتها بوقف التنفيذ أو الإلغاء)
> 
> على العموم هو مجرد اراجوز من ارجوزات كتيرررررررررررررررر*


هو متخيل انة هايكسب قدام السيسى لو نزل مجرد دعاية فارغة  لية


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 مارس 2014)

*  				 				  						عنان يتجاهل السيسى فى بيان "لف وارجع تانى"  				 		



*​* 

 
   	  		 		   			 								كتب - محمود فايد وآية الله محمد 			 	  	   		  		 الخميس , 13 مارس 2014 15:30 		     
*​* قرر الفريق سامى عنان, نائب رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة السابق,   ورئيس أركان الجيش المصرى السابق, تراجعه بشكل رسمى عن خوض السباق الرئاسى   المنتظر إعلاءً للمصلحة العامة وحفاظاً على وحدة الشعب المصرى وجيشه   العظيم, ليفسح الطريق أمام المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى, وزير الدفاع والإنتاج   الحربى, متجنباً ذكره فى بيان تراجعه.​ جاء  ذلك فى مؤتمر صحفى ظهر اليوم الخميس بمقر حملته بمنطقة الدقى بالجيزة   بحضور اللواء حسن الروينى, عضو المجلس العسكرى السابق, والكاتب الصحفى   مصطفى بكرى, والكاتب الصحفى محمود مسلم, وذلك عقب اجتماع مغلق بينهم تم منذ   الساعة 11 صباحا حتى الواحدة ونصف من ظهر اليوم وسط حضور إعلامى كبير على   المستوى المحلى والدولى.
	وأكد عنان فى مؤتمره أنه تراجع عن ترشحه لانتخابات الرئاسة المقبلة لإعلاء   المصلحة العليا للبلاد، وإداركاً للمخاطر التى تحيط بالوطن، وتصدياً   للمؤامرات التى تستهدف الدولة واستشراقاً للتحديات المقبلة التى تتطلب من   الجميع الحرص على صلابة الصف الوطنى شعباً وجيشاً، وترفعاً منه أن يزج به   فى مخطط يراد به الإضرار بمصر وقواتها المسلحة.
	وأضاف رئيس أركان الجيش المصرى السابق:"أن فى هذه الظروف الدقيقة التى تمر   بها البلاد، وما تفرض علينا جميعاً من تحديات جسام أجد نفسى جبناً إلى  جنب  مع كافة أبناء الشعب المصرى، مدافعاً عن حقهم فى الحرية والعدالة   الاجتماعية، والكرامة الإنسانية، والذود عن الدولة الوطنية فى مواجهة كافة   المخاطر التى تتعرض لها من الداخل والخارج, ملفتا إلى أنه بذل مع زملائه  فى  المجلس الأعلى بقيادة المشير طنطاوى الرجل الوطنى، طيلة الفترة  الانتقالية  الأولى فى أعقاب ثورة يناير المجيدة، جهداً فوق طاقة البشر،  وواصلنا العمل  ليل ونهار دون كلل حفاظاً على الوطن وأمنه واستقراره صوناً  لمقدرات الشعب  وحماية للجيش المصرى، وتلاحم صفوفه.
	وتابع "حملت مع كافة أعضاء المجلس الأعلى أمانة المسئولية بكل شرف وإيمان   بالله والوطن ملتزمين بالمصلحة العليا للبلاد من خلال إرادة الشعب والحفاظ   على مؤسسات الدولة والوقوف بجانب الجماهير بكل مكان بامتداد ربوع مصرنا   الغالية.

	وأضاف عنان قائلاً: أيها الإخوة لقد أمضيت قرابة نصف قرن من عمرى جندياً   فى صفوف القوات المسلحلة أدافع عن التراب الوطنى، وقائداً لم أتخلى لحظة   واحدة عن واجبى الوطنى المقدس وسوف أظل طيلة حياتى افتخر بانتمائى لهذا   الجيش العريق الذى الحافظ على الدولة الوطنية الحديثة، ومازال ينهض بدوره   العظيم مدافعاً عن تراب وأمن البلاد واستقرارها، ومحققاً لأمال الجماهير   وطموحاتها.
	وقال رئيس أركان الجيش السابق، إنه اليوم وبعد ثورة 30 يونيو المجيدة اجد   نفسى فى خندق واحد مع الجماهير المصريةن وهى تدافع عن حقها فى الحياة   الكريمة وتتطلع إلى حاضر أفضل ومستقبل أزهى، مؤكداً أنه عاهد نفسه دوماً أن   يبقى طيلة حياته داعياً إلى وحدة الشعب وحريصاً على تماسك الجيش الذى ضرب   أروع الأمثلة فى التضحية والفداء وهو يلبى نداء الشعب المصرى فى ثورتين   عظيمتن سعياً نحو التحرر والتقدم والنهوض ورفضاً للفساد والاستبداد   والإقضاء الاستحواذ ومحاولة العبث بهوية الوطن.

	ووجه عنان التحية إلى ثورتى 25 يناير و30 يونيو، اللاتين عبرتا من وجهة   نظره عن أحلام وأمال كل المصريين بكافة فئاتهم الاجتماعية واتجاهاتهم   السياسية، مترحماً على أرواح الشهداء جميعاً من أبناء الشعب المصرى،   والقوات المسلحة والشرطة الذين سطروا بدمائهم اغلى صفحات التضحية والبذل فى   سبيل الحرية وافتداء الوطن.

	وأكد رئيس الأركان السابق، على أنه لم ولن يتخلى عن دوره الوطنى المدافع   عن تراب مصر وأمنها الوطنى مهما كانت التضحيات وأمنها القومى وآمال شعبها   مهما كانت التضحيات مؤكداً أنه دوره سيظل مستمراً ولن يتراجع عنه ما دام   حياً، مشدداً على أنه رغم حملة الشائعات والتشوية والافتراءات التى ساقها   البعض ضده فى الفترة الأخيرة، فإن ذلك لن يزيده إلا صموداً وإصراراً، ولن   يلتفت أبداً إلى الصغائر التى يعف عنها الكبار، وسيظل قلبه دائماً صوب   الوطن.

	كما أكد عنان، حرصة على سلامة الوطن والقوات المسلحة والوقوف ضد كل أشكال   مخططات والمؤامرات داخلياً وخارجياً، لافتاً إلى أن دفاعة عن الشعب وجيشه   الوطنى سيظل هدفه وعقديته التى تربى عليها داخل مدرسة الوطنية المصرية   قائلا: "إننى لم ولن أتخلى يوما عن دورى الوطنى مدافعا عن تراب مصر وأمنها   القومى وآمال شعبها مهما كانت التضحيات وأود أن أؤكد أن هذا الدور سيظل   مستمرا ولن يتراجع مهما حييت".
	وتابع الفريق عنان:"اننى ورغم حملة الشائعات والاكاذيب والتشويه   والافتراءات التتى ساقها البغض ضدى خلال الآونة الأخيرة أننى لن أزداد إلا   صمودا وصلابة وإصرارا على مزيد من العمل ولن ألتفت أبدا إلى صغائر يعف  عنها  الكبائر وسيظل قلبى وعينى دائما صوب الوطن ورائدى هو مصالحه العليا  غير  عابئ بماقيل او ما سوف يقال تاركا الحكم للتاريخ ولضمائر ابناء هذا  الشعب  الوفى".
	وقال عنان: "إننى إذ أؤكد مجددا حرصى على سلامة الوطن وقواته المسلحة   والوقوف ضد كل أشكال المخططات والمؤامرات الداخلية والخارجية، فإننى أؤكد   للكافة أن دفاعى عن الجيش الوطنى سيظل هدفى وعقيدتى التى تربيت عليها داخل   المدرسة الوطنية المصرية وسيبقى كذلك حتى آخر لحظة من عمرى, ملفتا إلى أنه   إزاء كل ذلك فإنه يعلن لجماهير شعبنا العظيم أننى اتخذت قرارا بعدم  الترشح  للانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة إعلاء للمصلحة العليا للبلاد وإدراكا  للمخاطر  التى تحيط بالوطن واستشراقا للتحديات المقبلة التى تتطلب منا  جميعا الحرص  على صلابة الصف الوطنى شعبا وجيشاً وترفعا منى أن يزج بى فى  مخطط يراد به  الاضرار بمصر وقواتها المسلحة قائلا:"إن هذا القرار الذى  توصلت إليه بعد  تفكير عميق ورزين إنما جاء نابعا من قناعة شخصية دونما  تأثير ومن إيمان  ذاتى دونما مواربة ومن استلهام للصالح الوطنى دونما  ارتباط لأحداث وقعت أو  يمكن أن تقع".
	فى السياق ذاته قال عنان: "أيها الإخوة المواطنون اننى اعاهد الله جل وعلا   واعاهدكم يا ابناء شعبنا العظيم ان المقاتل سامى عنان سيظل كما عاش وفيا   لمصر ولجيشها باذلا الغالى والنفيس فى سبيل رفعتها وإعلاء رايتها الغالية   قائلا:"سأبقى دوما محافظا على العهد ووفيا دوما للقسم الذى اقسمت بالولاء   للوطن والشعب مهما تبدلت المواقع او تغيرت الظروف".

 الوفد - عنان يتجاهل السيسى فى بيان "لف وارجع تانى"​*


----------



## grges monir (13 مارس 2014)

مازال ملف مسلسل العك الرئاسى مستمر
الانسحابات دى على فكرة  سلبياتها اكتر من ايجابيتها


----------



## BITAR (21 مارس 2014)

*أمين عام "العليا للانتخابات" يكشف أسباب تأخر فتح باب الترشح للرئاسة*​* 
3/21/2014   8:26 AM​​




قال المستشار حمدان فهمي، الأمين العام للجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية في مصر، إن «أسبابا فنية وراء​**التأخر في إعلان الجدول الزمني لموعد الانتخابات الرئاسية وفتح باب الترشح في الانتخابات»، المزمع إجراؤها خلال الأشهر القليلة المقبلة، مشيرا في تصريحات خاصة لـ«الشرق الأوسط» أمس، إلى أن اللجنة «لا تعمل وفق ظروف مرشح بعينه ولا تنتظر أن ينظم مرشح أوضاعه»، في إشارة إلى ترقب المصريين إعلان قائد الجيش المشير عبد الفتاح السيسي ترشحه رسميا. وسبق أن صرح السيسي في مطلع مارس (آذار) الحالي، بأنه «لا يستطيع تجاهل أصوات كثيرين يدعونه للترشح»، مشيرا إلى أن «الأيام المقبلة ستشهد إنهاء الإجراءات المطلوب اتخاذها بشكل رسمي في هذا الإطار». وقال العقيد أحمد علي، المتحدث باسم القوات المسلحة، أمس، إن «هذا القرار (ترشح المشير) شخصي لا يتدخل فيه أحد، وسوف يعلنه بنفسه في التوقيت المناسب»، منتقدا الحملات الدعائية «غير الرسمية» التي انتشرت في شوارع القاهرة حاليا.​**ويتوقع أن تجري الانتخابات الرئاسية مطلع شهر مايو (أيار) المقبل. وحتى الآن فإن هناك منافسا وحيدا «محتملا» فقط، بجانب السيسي، هو حمدين صباحي، زعيم التيار الشعبي، الذي أعلن في مؤتمر صحافي منذ أسابيع نيته خوض السباق. ووضعت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية برئاسة المستشار أنور رشاد العاصي، مطلع الأسبوع الحالي لائحتها التنفيذية المنظمة لعملها، والتي تضمنت اختصاص لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية دون غيرها بكافة ما يتعلق بإدارة والإشراف على انتخابات الرئاسة، كما أصدرت قرارا بإعداد وتحديث قاعدة بيانات الناخبين، في انتظار تحديد المواعيد النهائية لفتح باب الترشح وإجراء الانتخابات.** وأكد المستشار حمدان فهمي، الأمين العام للجنة العليا للانتخابات، لـ«الشرق الأوسط» أمس، أن اللجنة تعمل حاليا على تدريب موظفي الشهر العقاري على طريقة توثيق نماذج تأييد المرشحين على أجهزة القارئ الإلكتروني، وأن هذا التدريب مستمر حتى يوم الأحد المقبل (23 مارس)، بالإضافة إلى تحضير بعض الأمور التنظيمية الخاصة بعمل اللجنة أيضا. وتابع: «بعدها سنبدأ الإعداد لمسألة فتح باب الترشح، حيث يجب أن نكون جاهزين بكل الأمور التنظيمية أولا». ووفقا لقانون الانتخابات الرئاسية، يحتاج المرشح للرئاسة الحصول على 25 ألف توكيل من المواطنين لدعم ترشحه، من 15 محافظة على الأقل، بحد أدنى 1000 توكيل في كل محافظة.*
*وأوضح المستشار حمدان، أن «تأخر إعلان الجدول الزمني للانتخابات يرجع لعملية الإعداد وتجهيز الأجهزة الإلكترونية لمكاتب الشهر العقاري، وبالتالي فهي أسباب عملية فنية بحتة، وغير صحيح بالمرة وجود أي تفسيرات سياسية أو أمنية»، مضيفا أن «اللجنة لا تنتظر أي شخص يجهز لترشيح نفسه أو ينظم ظروفه كما يدعي البعض»، في إشارة إلى ما يدور حول تأخر الإعلان في بعض الدوائر المصرية. وتابع: «سنبدأ نظر تحديد مواعيد الانتخابات وفتح باب الترشح ابتداء من يوم (الأربعاء) 26 مارس الحالي؛ وليس قبل ذلك».*
* ونوه أمين عام اللجنة، بأن الإعلان عن مواعيد فتح باب الترشح وإغلاقه ويوم الانتخاب، وكذلك موعد إعلان النتيجة، سيجري الإعلان عنها في مؤتمر رسمي في وقت قريب. ووفقا للائحة التنفيذية للجنة فإن فتح الباب لتلقي طلبات الترشح لن يقل عن عشرة أيام ولن يزيد على 30 يوما من تاريخ فتحه، على أن يعلن في ختام الموعد أسماء طالبي الترشح، ثم تتلقى اللجنة الاعتراضات خلال اليومين التاليين، وتفصل فيها خلال الخمسة أيام التالية.*
* وأعلن عدد من الشخصيات العامة في مصر تراجعهم عن خوض الانتخابات الرئاسية لأسباب مختلفة، بعضها يتعلق بما وصفوه بـ«التشكك في نزاهة العملية الانتخابية»، وعلى رأسهم عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح وخالد علي، بالإضافة إلى عسكريين سابقين أبرزهم سامي عنان وأحمد شفيق، فضلوا تجنب منافسة السيسي.*
*وقال الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح الرئاسي السابق في الانتخابات الماضية أمس، إنه لن يترشح في هذه الانتخابات، وسيدعم المشير السيسي حين يعلن عن ترشيح نفسه للانتخابات الرئاسية. وأضاف شفيق، في بيان له نشر أمس، أنه «توقع فيما سبق أن مناخ الانتخابات سوف يشهد مزيدا من التصرفات الصغيرة وغير الأخلاقية، والتي تهدف لبث الفرقة وإثارة الفتنة بين فئات الشعب المصري»، في إشارة إلى ملصقات دعائية وضعت باسمه تطالبه بالترشح، مؤكدا أن «التمادي في استخدام اسمه وصوره هي تصرفات إخوانية تهدف إلى شق الصف، والإيحاء بأمور يدرك عموم المصريين أنها غير موجودة». وشدد شفيق على أنه «لا توجد أي حملة قد قامت بتعليق صور انتخابية له، ولا علاقة له بالصور التي تعلق في الشوارع دون رغبة منه أو من مؤيديه». وأضاف أن كل المصريين يعرفون أنه لا يلجأ لمثل هذه التصرفات، وأن مواقفه المعلنة لا يتراجع عنها، بحسب قوله.*
*ويترقب المصريون إعلان السيسي ترشحه للرئاسة، حيث ينظر إليه الكثيرون باعتباره الشخص المناسب لإدارة البلاد في هذه المرحلة الحرجة، بعد أن لعب دورا بارزا في عزل الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي في يوليو (تموز) الماضي، عقب احتجاجات شعبية عارمة ضده.*
*ويتعين على السيسي، الذي حضر اجتماع مجلس الوزراء أمس برئاسة رئيس الحكومة إبراهيم محلب، تقديم استقالته من المؤسسة العسكرية إذا رغب في الترشح. وقالت مصادر مطلعة لـ«الشرق الأوسط»، إن «السيسي سيعلن ترشحه قبل أيام قليلة من فتح باب الترشح رسميا للانتخابات، حيث تكون الفترة بين خروجه من وزارة الدفاع ودخوله سباق الرئاسة في أضيق الحدود».*
*ومن جهته، شدد العقيد أحمد علي، المتحدث الرسمي باسم القوات المسلحة، على أن المشير السيسي «ليست له حملة انتخابية رسمية حتى الآن، ولم يعلن قراره بشأن ترشحه لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية»، مؤكدا أن «هذا القرار شخصي لسيادته ولا يتدخل فيه أحد، وسوف يعلنه بنفسه في التوقيت المناسب».*
*وعد المتحدث العسكري، في بيان له أمس، أن «استخدام اسم المشير السيسي خلال الوقت الراهن في حملات دعائية غير رسمية تستخدم أساليب دعائية بشكل موسع ولغة غير ملائمة في مخاطبة أبناء الشعب المصري، أمر يسيء إلى المؤسسة العسكرية وقادتها، حيث ما زال المشير السيسي حتى الآن في موقعه بوزارة الدفاع ويمارس دوره كقائد عام للقوات المسلحة».*
*وعبر عن تقدير القوات المسلحة للشعور الطيب من أبناء الشعب المصري، الذين يثقون في المشير السيسي ويدفعونه إلى الترشح للرئاسة ويعلنون عن ذلك بطرق مختلفة، لكنه طالبهم بـ«أن يدركوا حساسية الظروف التي تمر بها البلاد، وطبيعة العمل الذي يقوم به المشير السيسي وفقا لموقعه في وزارة الدفاع».*
* ولفت المتحدث العسكري إلى «ما نشر في عدد من الصحف والمواقع الإلكترونية عن وجود مطبوعات ولافتات دعائية بأحجام كبيرة للمشير السيسي تحمل عبارات وألفاظا غير لائقة، لا تصلح لمخاطبة أبناء الشعب المصري»، مؤكدا أن «البعض يحاول استغلال اللافتات ولوحات الإعلانات غير الرسمية المنتشرة في الطرقات وأعلى الكباري بالقاهرة، ويوظفها سياسيا لأهداف تتعلق بالسباق الانتخابي».*​*​*​


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2014)

كل ما يطول المدة كل ما الدنيا مش تبقى احلى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مارس 2014)

*" تمرد 2" تدعم " البرادعي" كمرشح رسمي في الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة

*​*3/25/2014 5:31 PM​​



​

نجوى مصطفى

أعلنت حركة " تمرد 2" أنها تدعم الدكتور محمد  البرادعي كمرشح رسمي في الإنتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة كمرشح باسم الثورة  المصرية وممثل عن الشباب.

وأكدت الحركة في بيان لها اليوم الثلاثاء، أنه لا  أحد من الأسماء التي يتردد حولها أنها ستترشح في الانتخابات الرئاسية يمثل  الثورة بأهدافها ومبادئها، مشيرا إلى أن الحركة سوف تتواصل بشكل مباشر وغير  مباشر مع البرادعي لإقناعه بالترشح، وذلك من خلال بعض الشخصيات العامة.



 الفجر الاليكترونية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *" تمرد 2" تدعم " البرادعي" كمرشح رسمي في الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة
> 
> *



*"تمرد2" ؟؟؟؟؟؟

وصلنا لتمرد كام دلوقت ...؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مارس 2014)

*هى تمرد 2 ولا الناس المنشقه عن تمرد 
هى بقيت كام حركه وجبهه *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مارس 2014)

*  				 				  						خطاب السيسى يصل إلى ماسبيرو  				 		



*​* 

 
   	  		 		   			 								كتب- محمد فهمى: 			 	  	   		  		 الاربعاء , 26 مارس 2014 16:18 		     
*​* أكدت مصادر بماسبيرو أن خطاب استقالة المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى وصل إلى   قطاع الأخبار منذ قليل، ويتم تجهيزه حالياً لبثه فى نشرة السادسة مساء.​ ورفضت المصادر التصريح بمحتوى التسجيل إلى أن تتم إذاعته لعموم الشعب المصرى.​ 
 الوفد - خطاب السيسى يصل إلى ماسبيرو ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2014)

*الآن وعلى الهواء .....السيسي يعلن استقالته وترشحه للرئاسة .....*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]DNfEqb0RIXc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مارس 2014)

خطاب ناصرى  لمس قلوب ملايين المصريين  المشير   السيسي  .. يعلن عن تخليه عن منصب وزير الدفاع 
وترشحه الى سباق الرئاسة
ترقية الفريق  صدقي  صبحى   الى رتبة  الفريق أول - وقرار جمهوري بقبول ترشيحه  وزيراً للدفاع.
نستبشر  وننتظر خيراً.


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]khcXTkOI-sI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مارس 2014)

*أحمد كامل متحدثاً رسمياً لحملة المشير السيسي














*​

*




* 
*
الجمعة ٢٨ مارس ٢٠١٤ - ٠٣:١٥:٣٢ م


 



تولى الدكتور أحمد كامل منصب المتحدث  الإعلامى، لحملة ترشح المشير عبد الفتاح السيسي .جدير بالذكر أن الدكتور  أحمد كامل كان يشغل منصب المتحدث الرسمى للمرشح الرئاسي السابق عمرو موسى  وأيضا تولى المكتب الإعلامى لوزارة الصحة .
و قال كامل لـ"صدى البلد"، أن المكتب الإعلامى لعمرو موسى هو الذى سيتولى  الجانب الإعلامى ،لحملة المشير والمكون من لمياء كامل ويارا خلف .


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مارس 2014)

*وبدأت الحرب شاهد ماذا حدث في مقر لحملة السيسي
    2014-03-28 16:02:50    






     	الأناضول: مجهولون يشعلون النار فى مقر لحملة السيسى ببورسعيد

	ذكرت وكالة الأناضول "التركية"، أن مصادر أمنية صرحت بأن مجهولين أشعلوا   النار فى مقر انتخابى لحملة المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى ببورسعيد.* 
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مارس 2014)

* فتح باب الترشح للرئاسة اعتبارا من الغد 31 مارس حتى الـ20 من أبريل

الأحد، 30 مارس 2014 - 16:07

**



صورة أرشيفية​*​*كتب- إبراهيم قاسم
تاكيدا لانفراد "اليوم  السابع"، أعلنت اللجنة  العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، خلال مؤتمر صحفي، فتح باب  الترشح للرئاسة  اعتبارا من الغد 31 مارس حتى الـ20 من أبريل.

وأشار إلي إن القائمة النهائية لمرشحين سيتم إعلانه 2 مايو المقبل*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أبريل 2014)

* مرتضى منصور يعلن استعداده لمناظرة صباحى


 









الاربعاء 02 أبريل 2014 - 11:05 صباحا

أعلن المستشار مرتضى منصور رئيس نادى الزمالك،   والمرشح المحتمل لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، أنه على استعداد تام لإجراء   مناظرة علنية مع حمدين صباحى المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة أمام الشعب، موضحًا   أنه لا يمانع من عقد المناظرة فى أى مكان يريده صباحى، سواء عبر القنوات   الخاصة أو التليفزيون المصرى.
وأكد منصور فى مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامى عمرو أديب لبرنامجه "القاهرة   اليوم" استعداده لمناظرة صباحى فى شارع أحمد عرابى وسط المواطنين، قائلا   "لو قبل حمدين التحدى أنا مستعد فى أى وقت للمناظرة، وفى المكان الذى   يرغبه".


*
*



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أبريل 2014)

[YOUTUBE]E4_K80PI3Wk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أبريل 2014)

*مرتضى بعد ترشحه : أدعو لوقف الإضرابات عاما حتى تستعيد الدولة عافيتها









المستشار مرتضى منصور​ 
 اليوم السابع


أكد المستشار مرتضى منصور، رئيس نادى الزمالك ، والمرشح المحتمل  لرئاسة  الجمهورية، على ضرورة وقف الاضرابات والاعتصامات لمدة عام كامل حتى  تستعيد  الدولة قوتها وعافيتها ، مضيفا اننا نعيش فى حالة من الفوضى، وهو  امر لا  يجوز ان يحدث فى بلد يحكمها القانون .

وقال رئيس نادى الزمالك، خلال كلمته بالمؤتمر الصحفى المنعقد اليوم الاحد ،   بمقر حملته الانتخابية بالمهندسين، كان من المفترض على رئيس الحكومة فرض   حذر التجول فى اسوان ، وجمع الاسلحة من الاهالى لوقف نزيف الدم ،  مشددا   انه لا مجال للايدى المتراخية .

واشار المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، الى ان مصر بها ترسانه من القوانين   ولا تطبق ، لان الحاكمين ضعفاء ، مؤكدا على ضرورة وقف المحسوبيات ، ليحصل   كل مواطن على حقه دون ان تقتصر الحقوق على اصحاب المحسوبيات ، لافتا الى  ان  الفقر والبطالة هما مصدر الارهاب.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أبريل 2014)

*مرتضى منصور.. "ملح" الانتخابات الرئاسية  				 		




** 




                                   مرتضى منصور​ *​* 
   	  		 		   			 								كتب ـ عمرو أبوالخير: 			 	  	   		  		 الأحد , 06 أبريل 2014 11:21 		     
      	 	وصفت صحيفة "هيفنجتون بوست" الأمريكية المرشح المحتمل للانتخابات  الرئاسية  "مرتضى منصور" بأنه ملح العملية الانتخابية، والذي يعطي رونقا  تنافسيا  جيدا في السباق الذي يظهر فيه المشير "عبدالفتاح السيسي" كالمرشح  الاوفر  حظا نظرا لشعبيته الفائقة في أنحاء مصر.
    	وذكرت الصحيفة أن المحامي "منصور"- الذي انتخب لتوه رئيسا لنادي  الزمالك،  احد اعمدة كرة القدم في مصر، يطمح في خوض السباق الرئاسي والفوز  به.
	وفي تصريحاته لوكالة "الأناضول"، أعرب "منصور" عن استعداده لتحدي الرجل   الأقوى في مصر "السيسي"، قائلا إنه يسعى لتلبية احتياجات المصريين، وأن   برنامجه الانتخابي سيقوم في الأساس على احترام القانون وحظر الاحتجاجات   لمدة عام لإعطاء فرصة للاقتصاد والسياحة للتعافي مجددا."
	وأوضحت الصحيفة أن الغريب في الأمر، هو أن جماهير النادي الزمالك استقبلوا   قرار "منصور" بالترشح للانتخابات الرئاسية بوابل من السخرية على مواقع   التواصل الاجتماعي.

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أبريل 2014)

*




أعلنت لجنة الانتخابات المصرية أن المرحلة الأولى من الانتخابات الرئاسية  في البلاد ستجرى في السادس والعشرين والسابع والعشرين من مايو/أيار المقبل.
ويأتي ذلك الإعلان بعد أيام من إعلان وزير الدفاع السابق عبد الفتاح السيسي استقالته وعزمه خوض سباق الرئاسة.
وقال رئيس اللجنة أنور العاصي في مؤتمر صحفي إن فتح باب الترشيحات سيبدأ  اعتبارا من يوم الاثنين الحادي والثلاثين من مارس/آذار وحتى العشرين من  إبريل/نيسان المقبل.
وأضاف العاصي أن عملية الانتخاب بالنسبة للمصريين المقيمين في الخارج ستجرى على مدى أربعة أيام ابتداء من الخامس عشر من مايو/أيار.
كما قررت اللجنة تحديد موعد إعلان المرشح الفائز بمنصب رئيس الجمهورية، حال  فوزه بالجولة الأولى للانتخابات، في الخامس من يونيو/حزيران المقبل.
أما في حال عدم الحسم في المرحلة الأولى، ستجرى جولة فاصلة داخل مصر خلال  يومي السادس عشر والسابع عشر من الشهر نفسه، بينما يجري الاقتراع في  الإعادة بالنسبة للمصريين في الخارج خلال الفترة من السادس وحتى التاسع من  يونيو، وستعلن النتيجة النهائية في هذه الحالة في موعد غايته السادس  والعشرون من يونيو.
ويعتبر السيسي أحد أبرز الشخصيات المتوقع أن تقود مصر في المرحلة المقبلة  بعد إطاحته بالرئيس المنتخب محمد مرسي بعد مظاهرات احتجاجية خرجت مناوئة  له.
ويرى مراسلون أن هناك احتمالة كبيرة لفوزه بالرئاسة، وذلك بالنظر إلى شعبيته التي يتمتع بها وعدم وجود مرشح قوي آخر ينافسه.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/middleea...schedule.shtml*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أبريل 2014)

*صدر سيادى: "موافى" يعلن ترشحه للانتخابات خلال أيام

10-4-2014 | 13:03
**






*​* كتب - باهر عبدالعظيم
علمت "المشهد" من مصدر مسئول عن نية   رئيس جهاز المخابرات السابق اللواء  مراد موافى خوض الانتخابات الرئاسية   المقبلة، على أن يكون الكشف عن ذلك خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة، فيما   سيتولى مدير حملته وحيد المصرى أحد منسقى حملة "تمرد" بمساعدة أحمد عبد   الرحمن.
وكشف المصدر عن ترشح شخصيات آخرى كانت   قد أعلنت مؤخرًا عن عدم خوضهم الانتخابات، من بينهم الفريق أحمد شفيق، وعبد   المنعم أبو الفتوح وحسام بدراوى الذى وصل لمنصب رئيس الحزب الوطنى المنحل   بعد إيقالة مبارك من الحزب.






*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أبريل 2014)

*مرتضي منصور: أنا الأوفر حظا للفوز برئاسة مصر.. و20 مليون مشجع زملكاوي يقفون خلفي*



*

* 
* 

           		منذ 3 ساعات* 
* عدد التعليقات  ()  جميع المقالات  (3)* 

*قال المستشار مرتضى منصور، رئيس نادي الزمالك، إنه الأوفر حظا  للفوز برئاسة مصر، وإنه سينافس المشير عبد الفتاح السيسي بقوة على المنصب  رغم شعبيته.*
*وأعلن منصور يوم الأحد الماضي ترشحه لانتخابات الرئاسة،  المقرر إجراؤها في شهر مايو المقبل. وهو قاض سابق وكان عضوا بالبرلمان في  عهد الرئيس الأسبق حسني مبارك وتولى رئاسة الزمالك من قبل وعاد رئيسا  للنادي في انتخابات اجريت أواخر مارس الماضي.*
*ومنصور هو ثالث شخص  يعلن ترشحه للسباق الرئاسي، فقد أعلن حمدين صباحي، الذي حل ثالثا في  انتخابات الرئاسة عام 2012، ترشحه للانتخابات، كما أعلن وزير الدفاع السابق  المشير عبد الفتاح السيسي ترشحه أيضا.*
*وأكد منصور، خلال حوار أجرته  معه صحيفة الجريدة الكويتية ونشر اليوم، "أنا رئيس مصر القادم.. وسوف أنافس  (عبد الفتاح) السيسي بقوة ورغم شعبيته فإننى أمتلك شعبية تؤهلنىي للفوز  بالمنصب".*
*وتابع "هناك 20 مليون مشجع زملكاوى يقفون خلفي"، مشيرا الى  أن بعض المواطنين حرروا توكيلات ترشحه فى  مكاتب الشهر العقاري قبل إعلانه الترشح، وقال "هذه التوكيلات زادتنى ثقة فى  قدرتى على تخطى جميع المرشحين لرئاسة الجمهورية".*
*وقال منصور أعلنت  دعمي للسيسى أثناء ثورة 30 يونيو "وكنت أتمنى أن يستمر كوزير للدفاع لكون  ترشحه للمنصب يؤكد مزاعم الإخوان أن ما حدث فى 30 يونيو انقلاب عسكري، وهو  غير صحيح لأنها ثورة حقيقية".*
*وأضاف أن أول قرار سيتخذه حال فوزه  بالرئاسة هو إلغاء اتفاقية كامب ديفيد، المبرمة بين مصر وإسرائيل، وقال إن  الاتفاقيات التى وقعت عليها مصر ستتم مراجعتها بحسب ما يسمح القانون  باستثناء "كامب ديفيد سأعمل على إلغائها".*
*وأكد "العلاقات الخارجية لمصر لابد أن تبنى على الندية والتعامل بالمثل، وأي دولة تريد العبث بأمن مصر لن نحترمها مهما كان حجمها".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 أبريل 2014)

*حملة "رئيسنا" تعتصم أمام منزل "موافي" لإجباره على الترشح للرئاسة*

*     كتب : ربيع ممدوح السبت 12-04-2014 00:46 *
*     طباعة    

15
 *​


*



*
* اللواء مراد موافي *
*  رغم إعلان اللواء مراد موافي، نيته عدم  الترشح في الانتخابات الرئاسية،    إلا أن العشرات من أعضاء حملة "رئيسنا"  بدأوا اعتصامًا أمام منزله بمنطقة    التجمع الخامس، لإجباره على الترشح  في الانتخابات الرئاسية. *

* من جانبه، قال صاموئيل العشاي، المتحدث  الإعلامي باسم الحملة، أن  "العشرات   من أعضاء الحملة يبيتون الآن ليلتهم  الأولى أمام منزل موافي،  لمطالبته   بإعلان ترشحه، والخضوع للكشف الطبي،  الأحد المقبل". *

* وأشار العشاي إلى أن المعتصمين سيتوجهون في الصباح إلى أشغالهم، على أن يعاودوا الاعتصام مجددًا.*


*                          الوطن *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 أبريل 2014)

*     حملة دعائية لـ"شفيق" بعنوان "رئيس دكر"


     23  0 Google +0 

*​*  الأحد 13/أبريل/2014 - 01:43 م  *​* 




     الفريق أحمد شفيق                           محمد بهنس - أحمد بهنس                   
                          قال محمد إمام، مؤسس حركة "أنت الرئيس" الداعمة  الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح الرئاسى السابق، ورئيس حزب الحركة الوطنية  المصرية، إن الحركة تجهز لحملة دعائية كبيرة بالشوارع والميادين الكبرى  للفريق شفيق ستكون "مفاجأة" للجميع.

وأضاف "إمام" في تصريحات خاصة لـ"فيتو"، أن الحملة ستكون عبارة عن تعليق   "لافتات" كبيرة مكتوب عليها عدد من العبارات "الملفتة" أهمها "رئيس دكر،   ووقف الناس جميعا يرون كيف أبني قواعد المجد وحدي"، بجانب طباعة 10 آلاف   بوستر عليها صورة الفريق شفيق ومكتوب عليها "توكيل لشفيق". 

وأشار مؤسس حركة "أنت الرئيس" إلى أنهم أوشكوا على الانتهاء من جمع  التوكيلات الرئاسية التي تشترطها اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية من أجل  السماح بالترشح للانتخابات  الرئاسية المقبلة والمقدرة بـ25 ألف توكيل،  وعقب الانتهاء من جمع  التوكيلات سيتم عقد مؤتمر صحفى عالمى نعرض خلاله  التوكيلات التي جمعت  ونطالبه بالعودة للبلاد قبل 20 أبريل الحالى والترشح  للانتخابات الرئاسية.

يذكر أن الفريق أحمد شفيق غادر البلاد منذ إعلان فوز الرئيس المعزول محمد  مرسي بالانتخابات الرئاسية السابقة، في يونيو من عام 2012، ولم يعُد للبلاد  حتى الآن.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أبريل 2014)

*مرتضى منصور: سأمنع الخمر وأطبق الشريعة الإسلامية وفقًا للواقع*

*
*​



​*
*
*قال المستشار مرتضى منصور، المرشح  المُحتَمَل لرئاسة الجمهورية، إنه ليس مع مسألة التعميم فيما يخص قضايا  الإرهاب، موضّحًا أن"من يرفع السلاح سأصنفه كإرهابى، وأنا ضد الإرهاب،  وأراعى الله فى كل تصرفاتى".

وأضاف منصور فى مقابلة مع CNN "الله لم يحرم شيئاً يفيد صحة الناس، وطالما  أن الله حرم الخمر فسأمنعها، وأنا لست شيخاً، ولكنى أخاف الله".

وعند سؤاله حول ما إذا كان تصريحه هذا مغازلة لتيار الإسلام السياسى قال  مرتضى منصور "لا أغازل أحداً، ولكن أقول ما أقتنع به، ثم ما هو المانع من  محاولات كسب أصوات الإسلاميين فى الانتخابات الرئاسية؟، برغم أنى لا أقول  ذلك من أجل حصد أصوات الإسلاميين، ولكن لتطبيق ما أمر الله به"، مضيفًا أنه  سيطبق الشريعة الإسلامية وفقًا للواقع الذى نعيشه، فلا يمكن تطبيق حد  السرقة فى الوقت الذى يأكل فيه غالبية الشعب من "الزبالة".*
*
*
*اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أبريل 2014)

*منصور: 25 يناير "مؤامرة" وسأستعيد هيبة الدولة

*
*4/16/2014   8:02 AM*

*




*

*  "لو عايزين رئيس قوى ومحترم، ويوقف كل المظاهرات  والاعتصامات، انتخبوني..   أنا هأقدر أحقق ده"، هكذا قدم المرشح الرئاسي  "المحتمل"، مرتضى منصور،  نفسه  للناخبين، بعد أن أعلن عن اعتزامه خوض  الانتخابات الرئاسية المصرية،  التي  ستجرى في شهر مايو/ أيار المقبل.*

*   وأكد منصور، في مقابلة مع CNN بالعربية، أن قرار  ترشحه لا رجعة فيه،  نافياً  الشائعات التي يرددها البعض بأنه سيتراجع في  النهاية، وسيؤيد وزير  الدفاع  السابق، المشير عبدالفتاح السيسي، الذي  يُنظر إليه باعتباره المرشح  الأوفر  حظاً للفوز بالسباق الرئاسي.*

*   ووصف منصور الاحتجاجات التي شهدتها مصر في 25 يناير/  كانون الثاني 2011،   والتي أطاحت بنظام الرئيس الأسبق، حسني مبارك، بأنها  "كانت مؤامرة تعرض  لها  الشعب المصري، وأضاعت هيبة الدولة"، مؤكداً أنه  قادر على استعادتها  هيبة  مصر من جديد، ووقف المظاهرات.*

*   وكان هذا نص الحوار:*

*   - لماذا قررت الترشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية؟*

*   قررت خوض الانتخابات الرئاسية من أجل استعادة هيبة  الدولة، وحماية الجيش   المصري من الشعارات التي يصدرها بعض الشباب،  فالدولة ضاعت هيبتها بسبب ما   يسمون أنفسهم بـ"الثوار"، الذين لا يريدون  القانون ولا الدولة، ويريدونها   فوضى، وهو أمر لن أسمح به في حال نجاحي في  الانتخابات الرئاسية.*

*   كما أن هيبة الدولة ضاعت، بدليل تدخل أمريكا في  الشؤون الداخلية، فغير   مقبول أن تعلق الإدارة الأمريكية على أحكام القضاء  المصري، وعليها احترام   القضاء في مصر.. فأنا المرشح الوحيد الذي يمتلك  ظهير جماهيري، وأراهن على   أن جميع الشرفاء الذين تعبوا وتضرروا مما حدث  في 25 يناير (كانون الثاني)   2011.*

*   - كيف ترى ثورة 25 يناير؟*

*   ما حدث في 25 يناير 2011، ليس ثورة، ولكنها كانت  مؤامرة تعرض لها الشعب   المصري، والتوصيف الدقيق لها أنها كانت انتفاضة  شعبية انتهت بعد 6 ساعات،   وما يردد أنها ثورة فهو كاذب.*

*   - كيف ترى فرصك في الانتخابات المقبلة؟*

*   أنا رئيس مصر القادم بمجرد اكتمال عدد التوكيلات.*

*   - ولكن البعض يرى أن فرص المرشح المحتمل عبدالفتاح السيسي هي الأكبر؟*

*   السيسي أعلن من قبل أنه لن يخوض سباق الانتخابات  الرئاسية، وكنت أتمنى أن   يظل البطل الشعبي الذي ضحى بروحه وانحاز لشرعية  الشعب، المشير لم يكن   معروفاً قبل عام 2011، وارتكب أخطاء عديدة بعد 3  يوليو (تموز 2013)، مع   كامل احترامي ومحبتي له، ولا يمكن أن ننسى دوره في  30 يونيو (حزيران 2013)،   والمنافسة ستكون شريفة بيننا، والصندوق سيقول  كلمته.*

*   - ما هي الأخطاء التي ارتكبها السيسي؟*

*   أول أخطاء السيسي عندما وافق على تعيين د. محمد  البرادعي نائباً لرئيس   الجمهورية، ثم تعيين د. حازم الببلاوي رئيساً  للوزراء، كما أنه أخطأ في   طريقة فض اعتصامي أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد  مرسي، في رابعة العدوية ونهضة   مصر، لأنه ترك الاعتصامين لأكثر من 60  يوماً.*

*   - ولكن البعض يرى أن خوضك انتخابات الرئاسة مجرد ديكور؟*

*   لست ديكوراً لأحد، وعيب أن يُقال عني هذا الكلام بعد  التاريخ المشرف من   النضال، ومن يقول ذلك مؤكد أنه في غير وعيه، لأن مرتضى  منصور لا يقبل على   نفسه أن يكون "كمالة عدد."*

*   - ولكن تردد أنك تخوض الانتخابات خوفاً من انسحاب حمدين صباحي، لكي تعطي انطباعاً للعالم أن الانتخابات حقيقية؟*

*   من يجرؤ في الدولة أن يقول لي "انزل الانتخابات أو لا  تنزل"، كما أني لم  أر  السيسي إلا في التلفزيون، ولكن للأسف هذا الهراء  نشر على صفحات  الفيسبوك  من "شوية عيال"، وهذا الأمر لن أسمح به بعد أن  أكون رئيساً  للجمهورية.*

*   - بماذا تقصد بأنك لن تسمح بذلك؟*

*   سأمنع "فيسبوك" و"تويتر"، لو وجد أنهما يهدما الدولة،  أو أن يكونا وسيلة   "للتريقة والسب في خلق الله"، وأنا مستاء من الكلام  الذي كتب على المشير   السيسي على تويتر، وما حدث تجاهه قلة أدب.*

*   - تهاجم ترشح السيسي رغم أن الناس طالبته بالترشح، فمن طالبك بالترشح؟*

*   الناس طالبت السيسي بالترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، لأنها  ترى أنه ساند الشعب  في  30 يونيو، وهذا حقه، أما أنا فقد تقدمت للترشح من  تلقاء نفسي، لأني أرى  في  نفسي القدرة على استعادة هيبة الدولة المصرية،  فغير مقبول أن دولة  بحجم  قطر تتحكم في مصر.*

*   - ما رأيك في أن حمدين صباحي على ثقة من فوزه بالانتخابات؟*

*   حمدين يقول ما يشاء، ولكن الحقيقة أنه لا يمتلك  برنامجاً يعطيه الحق في  هذه  الثقة، فبرنامجه الانتخابي متمثل في اللابتوب  الذي سرق أثناء إعلانه  خوض  الانتخابات، وأحمد دومة الذي يريد أن يخرجه  من السجن بحجة إنه ناشط  سياسي،  وأطالب حمدين بمناظرتي، ليعرف بعدها الشعب  من الحقيقي ومن المزيف.*

*   - ما هي أبرز ملامح برنامجك الانتخابي؟*

*   برنامجي يتركز على أن تكون مصر قوية قادرة على  استعادة هيبتها ومكانتها  في  العالم، التي فقدتها خلال العقد الماضي،  وسأحرص على توفير التعليم  والصحة  والدواء والغذاء بكرامة للمواطنين  الفقراء، رغم أني لست مرشح  الفقراء.*

*   - بماذا تغري الناخبين لينتخبوك؟*

*   لو عايزين رئيس قوى ومحترم ويوقف كل المظاهرات والاعتصامات انتخبوني.. أنا هأقدر أحقق ده.*

*   - ماذا ستفعل في سياسة مصر الخارجية؟*

*   الدول التي ستحترم مصر وإرادة شعبها ستكون دولاً  صديقة، أما الدول التي   تحاول أن تلعب في الشأن المصري فسيكون لي موقف آخر  معها، وإذا ما وصلت إلى   كرسي رئاسة الجمهورية سأعرض اتفاقية السلام مع  إسرائيل على الشعب   للاستفتاء، ولكن الأقرب لي إلغائها، للحفاظ على كرامة  الشعب المصري.*

*   كما أني سأستغنى عن المعونة الأمريكية، فهي مرتبطة  بكامب ديفيد، ولو تحسن   مناخ الاستثمار في مصر، فلا حاجة لنا بالمعونة،  كما أن كامب ديفيد لم يعد   لها وجود عملي، وأن إسرائيل لا تحترمها،  وبنودها تحول دون الانتشار  المطلوب  لقوات الجيش في سيناء، ومن ثم لابد من  استفتاء الشعب على ذلك  الاتفاق  لتحديد مصيره، لو اختار الشعب إلغاء كامب  ديفيد، فلابد من  إلغائها.*

*   - وماذا عن سد النهضة الإثيوبي؟*

*   هناك اتفاقيات دولية بين مصر وإثيوبيا تحفظ للطرفين  حقوقهما في المياه،   فإذا التزمت إثيوبيا بتلك المعاهدات فلا مشاكل، ولكن  لن نسمح لإثيوبيا بمنع   المياه عن مصر، ولو حدث غير ذلك سيكون هناك تدخل  عسكري، وإذا حدث ومنعت   إثيوبيا المياه عن مصر، سأضربها عسكرياً.*

*   - كيف ترى علاقة مصر بقطر؟*

*   أزمتنا وخلافاتنا ليست مع الشعب القطري، ولكن مع  الأسرة الحاكمة،  والمخططات  التي تديرها في مصر والمنطقة العربية، والذين  يسيئون لمصر ليسوا  قطريين،  ولكنهم المصريين الذين سافروا إلى قطر من أجل  الدولارات، ولو كنت  رئيساً  لأسقطت عنهم الجنسية المصرية.*

*   - ماذا ستفعل مع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين؟*

*   هناك صنفان من الإخوان، الأول هو المواطن العادي  المتدين الذي يؤدي  فرائضه،  وهذا لا توجد لديه مشكلة على الإطلاق معي،  ولست مع القضاء على  الإخوان  بشكل كامل، ولكن سأقضي على الفكر المتطرف  الإرهابي للإخوان، أما  الصنف  الثاني، وهو من يرفع السلاح في وجه الدولة  أو المواطن، فسيُقدم  للقضاء ولا  تصالح معه.*

*   - هل توافق على إعلان الجماعة كمنظمة إرهابية؟*

*   لست مع التعميم، ومن يرفع السلاح سأصنفه كإرهابي، وأنا ضد الإرهاب، وأراعي الله في كل تصرفاتي.*

*   - قيل إنك ستمنع الخمور، فما حقيقة ذلك؟*

*   الله لم يحرم شيئاً يفيد صحة الناس، وطالما أن الله حرم الخمر فسأمنعها، وأنا لست شيخاً، ولكني أخاف الله.*

*   - هل ذلك نوع من مغازلة التيار الديني؟*

*   لا أغازل أحداً، ولكن أقول ما أقتنع به، ثم ما هو  المانع من محاولات كسب   أصوات الإسلامين في الانتخابات الرئاسية، برغم أني  لا أقول ذلك من أجل حصد   أصوات الإسلامين، ولكن لتطبيق ما أمر الله به.*

*   - معنى ذلك إنك ستطبق الشريعة الإسلامية؟*

*   سأطبق الشريعة الإسلامية وفقاً للواقع الذي نعيشه، فلا يمكن تطبيق حد السرقة في الوقت الذي يأكل فيه غالبية الشعب من "الزبالة."*​
*شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  منصور: 25 يناير "مؤامرة" وسأستعيد هيبة الدولة​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أبريل 2014)

* بثينة كامل: لم أكن أنتوي الترشح.. لكني تعرضت لضغوط

*​*
*​*




​قالت   الإعلامية بثينة كامل، المرشحة للانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة، في تصريحات   لصحيفة "عكاظ" السعودية عقب اجتيازها الاختبارات الطبية: " لم أكن أنوي  خوض  التجربة لكني تعرضت لضغوط من قِبل مدافعين عن حقوق المرأة في مصر"،  وأشارت  إلى أنها ستخوض السباق على أنها ابنة ثورتي 25 يناير و30 يونيو.​وأضافت   الإعلامية، أنها لا تهدف إلى الفوز ولكنها تريد طرح برامج وحقوق المرأة  من  خلال أكبر محفل انتخابي وإعلامي وهو الانتخابات الرئاسية، قائلة: "هدفي  هو  ترسيخ حق المرأة في تولي هذا المنصب، ودعمها". ودعت "كامل" المصريين  إلى  تحرير توكيلات رئاسية لها في إطار دعم حق المرأة في الترشح، مشيرةً  إلى  أنها اتخذت شعارًا يتسق مع هدفها: "علشان ست الكل"، قائلة: المرأة هي  ست  الكل ونصف المجتمع، ولابد أن تشارك في عملية صنع القرار السياسي.​وتمنت   المرشحة للانتخابات الرئاسية أن تجمع 25 ألف توكيلًا: " في المرة السابقة   جمعت عددًا ليس بقليل من التوكيلات، وأتوقع أن أجمع هذه المرة عددًا أكبر   منها"، وفي حالة عدم توفيقها في جمع العدد المحدد من التوكيلات قالت:   "سأعود وقتها لممارسة عملي كإعلامية وسأدلي بصوتي في الصندوق".​وأوضحت   أن برنامجها الانتخابي يرتكز على وضع خطط وتصورات لاستعادة حقوق المرأة،   وأن مجموعة من الاقتصاديين يصيغون برنامجها ليركز على ترسيخ العدالة   الاجتماعية بالإضافة إلى حقوقيين يضعون رؤية للإعلاء من شأن حقوق الإنسان   في مصر.وأجابت عن آليات جمعها للتوكيلات بقولها: هناك مجموعات تضم نشطاء   وجمعيات نسوية تجوب المحافظات المصرية لجمع التوكيلات المطلوبة.​يشار   إلى أن بثينة كامل أعلنت نيتها للترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة المصرية 2011،   هادفةً إلى التأكيد على قدرة المرأة على الترشح والمنافسة والتواجد في   الانتخابات الرئاسية، ولكنها لم تتمكن من استيفاء باقي الأوراق اللازمة   للترشح.​الوطن
​ *


----------



## BITAR (19 أبريل 2014)

*وصل منذ قليل، حمدين صباحى المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، إلى مقر  اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، بالهيئة العامة للاستعلامات بمدينة  نصر، لتقديم أوراق وتوكيلات ترشحه للانتخابات.*
*وتوجه حمدين إلى مقر اللجنة، فور وصوله، وبصحبته عدد من أعضاء حملته الانتخابية الذين سبقوه بالحضور وجلب التوكيلات.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 أبريل 2014)

*رسميا.. حمدين يتقدم بأوراق ترشحه للجنة العليا للانتخابات.. المرشح المحتمل يجمع 31 ألفا و100 توكيل*

 *ويعد بتحقيق أهداف ثورتى 25 يناير و30 يونيو*

 * وأنصاره: باسم الثورة وباسم كفاحى أنا صوتى لحمدين صباحى*​ 
*السبت، 19 أبريل 2014*




*حمدين صباحي​*​*تصوير كريم عبد العزيز و حسن محمد*
*كتب محمود حسين و محمود عثمان و محمد السيد و سمر سلامة 
تقدم المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، حمدين صباحى، صباح اليوم السبت، بأوراقه إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، بالهيئة العامة للاستعلامات بمدينة نصر، وسط هتافات مؤيدة من أنصاره وأعضاء حملته.

**



*​* 
وحرص "صباحى" على مصافحة وتقبيل جميع أعضاء حملته الذين يحملون التوكيلات، إلى مقر الهيئة، وقال أثناء دخوله: "إنه يعتز بكل رجل وامرأة قاموا بتحرير توكيل إليه، وإنه فخور بالمشاركة فى العملية الانتخابية من أجل ثورتى 25 يناير و30 يونيو.
كما رفع أعضاء حملة صباحى التوكيلات إلى أعلى أثناء دخولهم اللجنة، ورددوا هتافات منها: "حمدين واحد مننا وعبر عننا" و"باسم الثورة باسم كفاحى أنا صوتى لحمدين صباحى".

**



*​* 
وأكد صباحى أن الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة التى ينافس فيها هى معركة شريفة ستحسمها إرادة الشعب المصرى، مشيراً إلى أنه يخوضها من أجل تحقيق أهداف ثورتى 25 يناير و30 يونيو، من عيش وحرية وعدالة اجتماعية.
وأضاف فى تصريحات صحفية، أثناء دخوله مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، أن أهم ضمانات انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، هى مشاركة الشعب المصرى، وضمان نزاهة وشفافية الانتخابات، مطالباً جميع المصريين باستكمال ثورتى 25 يناير و30 يونيو.

**



*​* 
وحضر من أعضاء حملة صباحى كل من حسام مؤنس مدير الحملة والمنتج محمد العدل، وحامد جبر ومحمد عبد العزيز، وحسن شاهين ومى وهبة، وفادى اسكندر وطارق جنيدى. 
ومن المقرر أن تنظم حملة صباحى فعالية مساء اليوم بميدان سفنكس بالمهندسين للاحتفال بجمع التوكيلات، وذلك من خلال عمل سلاسل بشرية ورفع صور مرشحهم، وتوزيع أوراق تعريف به ودعوة المواطنين للتصويت له فى الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة.
كانت الحملة قد أعلنت عن تمكنها من جمع 31 ألفا و100 توكيل، من 17 محافظة، جاء ذلك خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقدته الحملة، مساء أمس الجمعة، بمقر حزب الكرامة بالدقى.

**



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*​

يتبع
​


----------



## BITAR (19 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## BITAR (19 أبريل 2014)

*كتب على حسان ومحمد كامل وناهد الجندى*​ 
*أعلن المستشار مرتضى منصور، رئيس نادى الزمالك، خلال كلمته فى  المؤتمر الصحفى المنعقد بمقر مكتبه بالمهندسين، تراجعه عن خوض الانتخابات  الرئاسية، وأكد تأييده للمشير عبد الفتاح السيسى.*
*وقال منصور، إن قناة الجزيرة لم تهاجم المرشح الرئاسى حمدين صباحى، مضيفا أن الجزيرة والإخوان يدعمان صباحى فى معركة الانتخابات.*
*وأضاف منصور، خلال مؤتمره، "نزلت الانتخابات عشان بلدى وعشان عندى برنامج محترم".*
*وشن  منصور، هجوماً كاسحاً على وزير العدل، لإصداره تعليمات لمصلحة الشهر  العقارى، بالعمل أمس الجمعة، مؤكداً أنه ابتزاز لكى يستكمل حمدين صباحى  توكيلاته لخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية، مطالباً وزير العدل بالتقدم باستقالته،  لأن ما قام به هو تداخل حكومى.*
*وتساءل "يوم عمل للشهر العقارى  زيادة على حساب مين.. هل على الحساب الشخصى للوزير لتكملة حمدين  توكيلاته؟"، وتابع، "حمدين صباحى يدفع فلوس ليحصل على توكيلات من  المواطنين، ولدى نماذج كثيرة وشهود على ذلك، وسعر التوكيل يتراوح من 50 إلى  250 جنيهاً، وأطالب إبراهيم محلب بأن تكون الانتخابات نزيهة، لا أحد على  "الحجر"، كل الناس سواسية، ويجب إقالة وزير العدل لأن يوم عمل الشهر  العقارى الجمعة يتكلف 20 مليون جنيه موظفين وكهرباء".*
*وتابع: "لا  صحة لتحرير أعضاء حزب الدستور توكيلات لحمدين، لأن عدد الحزب لا يتعدى  الـ500 عضو، وحمدين حتى يوم الخميس لم يتعد الـ20 ألف توكيل، فحصل على  توكيلاته من خلال التداخل الحكومى".*
*وأضاف "بلدنا كلنا شايفين إنها  فى محنة عظيمة، أمس استشهاد رائد شرطة، ومهرج حرامى مقالات، يستهزئ بالشرطة  والجيش مساء الجمعة ناسيا أننا فى حرب ضد الإرهاب".*
*وأوضح أن  "بيادة جندى الجيش برأس الساخر باسم يوسف"، مضيفا: "لسانى طويل على الخونة  والفاسدين.. وأنا مش شيخ الأزهر والبابا تواضروس".*
*وأضاف منصور،  خلال مؤتمره بمقر مكتبه بالمهندسين، لإعلان قراراه بشأن السباق الرئاسى:  "جيش مصر محترم هو اللى حماك يا باسم.. وأنا مش هسامحك لأنك أهنت والدتك".*​


----------



## BITAR (19 أبريل 2014)

*حملة"السيسى" تستعد للانطلاق رسميا 3  مايو*
*طبع مئات الآلاف من نسخ البرنامج الانتخابى بالتنسيق مع  المؤيدين*
*لجنة الشباب بقيادة حازم عبد العظيم تضع خطتها*
*لتنظيم مؤتمرات  جماهيرية من الصعيد حتى مدن القناة *​ 
*السبت، 19 أبريل  2014 *​
*




السيسى*​كتبت إيمان على 
*أكدت مصادر لـ"اليوم السابع " أن حملة المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى  تستعد لموعد انطلاق الحملة الرسمية للمشير عبد الفتاح السيسى فى 3 مايو  القادم و ذلك وفقا لإعلان اللجنة العليا للانتخابات أسماء المرشحين  الرسميين فى 2 مايو ، لافتا أنه سيكون هناك خطة كاملة للحشد لصالحه على  مستوى محافظات الجمهورية *
*و حسب تأكيد عمرو موسى رئيس الهيئة الاستشارية للحملة بأن السيسى يعكف فى  الوقت الراهن على مراجعة برنامجه الانتخابى بنفسه بعد انتهاء أعضاء الهيئة  الاستشارية من صياغته ، فأن الحملة ستقوم بعد ذلك بالاستعداد لبحث سبل  توزيعه على مختلف المحافظات و مختلف القطاعات المؤيدة لـ"السيسى " و أهالى  القبائل بسيناء و مرسى مطروح و الضبعة ، مؤكدا أن البرنامج سيكون ورقيا و  الكترونيا ، إضافة إلى احتمالية اختصاره بأبرز ما يحتويه بشكل يسهل على  المواطنين قراءته . *
*و أوضحت المصادر أن الحملة ستطبع مئات الآلاف من نسخ البرنامج الانتخابى و  توزيعها على مختلف القطاعات و شيوخ القبائل ، إضافة إلى المهمة التى ستكون  منوط بها لجنة الشباب بقيادة حازم عبد العظيم و ذلك بعد إعلان حملة "المشير  " لها و تشكيلها ضم لجنة للشباب بقيادة الدكتور حازم عبد العظيم ، أمينا  عاماً ، وعضوية كلا من " محمود بدر - طارق الخولي - محمد بدران- كريم السقا  - حسام حازم " وزكي القاضي مسئول اعلامي وصحفي. *
*و تعمل اللجنة حسب بيانا صادر عنها، على تنظيم لقاءات المرشح الرئاسي  المحتمل المشير عبد الفتاح السيسي بكافة قطاعات الشباب و الشابات داخل مصر ،  و تشكيل لجان فرعية للشباب والشابات علي مستوي الجمهورية ، والتواصل مع  الخبرات الشبابية في قطاعات الدولة المختلفة بهدف جمع الافكار والمقترحات  واكتشاف العناصر الشبابية المتميزة في القطاعات المختلفة، و التواصل  والتنسيق السياسي مع كافة القوي والحركات والائتلافات الشبابية *
*كما ستقوم اللجنة بالاستعانة بذوى الخبرات من الهيئة الاستشارية للحملة  وشخصياتها العامة في المؤتمرات الجماهيرية والندوات العام ،و التواصل مع  الشباب المصريين بالخارج *
*و لفتت الحملة أنه تم اختيار الأمين العام واعضاء اللجنة بناء على تكليف  مباشر من الحملة الرسمية للمرشح الرئاسي المحتمل المشير عبد الفتاح السيسي  وستقوم ادارة اللجنة بتشكيل مجموعات شبابية تضم المزيد من الكفاءات المصرية  المتميزة. *
*و وجه محمود بدر عضو لجنة الشباب بحملة المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى التحية له  لثقته بالشباب و تكليف بتلك المهمة التى ستكون بمثابة العمود الفقرى  للحملة ، موضحا أن اللجنة ستكون مكلفة بالترويج لـ"السيسى " و برنامجه  الانتخابى، الذى يعد الشخص الذى اختاره الشعب المصرى لقيادة المرحلة  القادمة . *
*و أضاف بدر لـ"اليوم السابع " أن اللجنة ستطوف كل مكان فى مصر بدءا من  الصعيد حتى مدن القناة لتنظيم مؤتمرات جماهيرية و حلقات نقاشية واسعة لافتا  أنه سيتم الاستعانة بشخصيات عامة و فنانين . *
*و أكد بدر أن اللجنة ستوحد مع الشباب كما ستقوم بالتنسيق مع كل الحركات  الشبابية التى تريد العمل من أجل مصلحة الوطن و لا إقصاء لأحد ، مؤكدا أنهم  سيكون مجموعة تعمل بحالة مختلفة . *
*قال مجدى شرابية أمين عام حزب التجمع أن الحزب وضع خطته للترويج للبرنامج  الانتخابى لــ"السيسى " من خلال تنظيم ما يزيد عن 14 مؤتمر جماهيري بعد  إعلان اللجنة العليا له مرشحا رسميا ، وذلك بمشاركة مجموعة من الشخصيات  العامة و الرموز السياسية ،كما يستعد لطبع 100 ألف ملصق ، وطبع عدد كبير من  البانرات لدعمه بمختلف محافظات الجمهورية . *
*و أشار شرابية لـ"اليوم السابع " أن الحزب ينتظر صدور البرنامج الانتخابى  لـ"السيسى " لتوزيعه بالمحافظات و فتح حلقات نقاشية واسعة حوله ، و شرحه  للمواطنين البسطاء . *
*و بدوره أكد عبد النبى عبد الستار المتحدث باسم الحملة الشعبية الموحدة  لدعم المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى أن الحملة بدأت بالفعل فى إقامة مؤتمرات  بمختلف محافظات ، على أن يكون 3 مايو هو موعد انطلاق الحملة الرسمية بحفل  غنائى كبير بالقلعة و ذلك بمشاركة نجوم الغناء و الفن و ذلك بعد إعلان  اللجنة العليا له مرشحا رسميا  . *
*و أضاف عبد الستار أنه بعد ذلك سيتم تنظيم مؤتمرات يومية بجميع محافظات مصر  لافتا أن ما يعنى الحملة هو الحملة هو حشد الشارع للمشاركة بكثافة فى يوم  الانتخابات . *
*و أوضح أن الحملة الشعبية تضم مجموعة من الخبراء فى كل المجالات ستكون هى  المنوطة بشرح البرنامج بشكل مبسط ،كما سيتم طبع نسخ للبرنامج الانتخابى بعد  إعلانه رسميا لا يقل عن نصف مليون نسخة لتكون فى متناول المواطنين البسطاء  على مختلف المحافظات . *
*بينما شدد محمد أبو حامد المتحدث باسم جبهة مؤيدى السيسى أن الجبهة تستعد  داخليا و خارجيا لدعم "السيسى " فور بدء مرحلة الدعاية الانتخابية ، مؤكدا  أنه ستكون هناك جولات بالمحافظات و آخرى بدول العالم لحشد المواطنين  للتصويت له و لزيادة نسبة المشاركة . *
*و أكد أبو حامد أن الجبهة تدرك خطورة الدور الذى تلعبه جماعة الإخوان فى  الخارج و التأثير على عدم التصويت لصالحه لذلك ستركز جهودها فى الخارج .*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أبريل 2014)

*اللجنة العليا تدرج رمز "النسر" للرموز الانتخابية بناء على طلب صباحى

                           الإثنين، 21 أبريل  2014 - 13:35








اللجنة العليا تدرج رمز "النسر" للرموز الانتخابية بناء على طلب صباحى.





*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أبريل 2014)

*وصف حزب الحركة الوطنية المصرية اليوم الاثنين - الذي يترأسه  الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح السابق للرئاسة - طلب حملة حمدين صباحي الخاص بطلب  إجراء مناظرة على الهواء مباشرة بين صباحي والمشير عبدالفتاح السيسي  المرشح الرئاسي بـ”الطلب الذكي جدًا”، معللين هذا بأن حملة صباحي تدرك أن  المناظرة سوف تصب في صالحهم، بل وسوف تُحرج المشير السيسي أمام أنصاره  وأمام الرأي العام، بحسب البيان.*
*وقال الحزب في بيان له أن :”هذا ليس  عيبًا في المشير لأن الرجل معروف عنه أنه شخصية مخابراتية قليلة الكلام  تعمل في صمت وتنجز وتحقق قرارات كثيرة على الأرض دون أن تتكلم أو تطنطن  بالأحاديث هنا وهناك، بينما حمدين صباحي رجل متمرس سياسة ومعجون مراوغة  ويمتلك أوراق ضغط كلامية ربما تحرج منافسه أمام أنصاره”.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أبريل 2014)

*ننشر بنود ميثاق الشرف الموقع بين حملتى "السيسى" و"صباحى"

*​*4/21/2014   8:45 PM*​*




*​* 
مروة احمد

 كشف الدكتور حازم عبد العظيم رئيس لجنة الشباب بحملة المشير السيسى بنود   الإتفاق أو ما أطلق عليه ميثاق الشرف الذى وقعته حملتى المشير وحمدين صباحى    لإدارة الإنتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة، مؤكدا أن ميثاق الشرف يستهدف  إبتعاد   أعضاء الحملتين عن التنابذ بالألفاظ أو الخروج عن حدود النقد  والهجوم فى   حدود الأدب.

  وأضاف عبد العظيم خلال إتصال هاتفى والكاتب الصحفى خالد صلاح ببرنامج "   آخر  النهار " أن ميثاق الشرف سيلزم الحملتين بحماية إدارة العملية   الإنتخابية،  والتركيز على البرنامج المقدم للشعب من جانب المرشحين، مؤكدا   وجود بوادر  طيبة من حملة صباحى  للإلتزام الأخلاقى من جانبهم، مشيرا أن   حملة المشير لا تعمل بمبدأ  الإستهانة بالخصم، وتتقيد بالإلتزام بالمعايير   والقانون وإحترام الدولة  وحرية المنافسة فى الترويج لحملته وبرنامجه   الإنتخابى.


شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  ننشر بنود ميثاق الشرف الموقع بين حملتى "السيسى" و"صباحى"*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أبريل 2014)

*قرار عاجل من حزب النور بخصوص السيسى 
    2014-04-21 20:51:11    








   	انفراد.. حزب النور يدعم السيسي رئيساً

	اقترب حزب النور من إعلان الدعم الرسمي لعبد الفتاح السيسي المرشح لرئاسة    الجمهورية في الانتخابات المقرر إجراؤها يومي 26 و27 مايو المقبل.

	وأكدت مصادر مطلعة من حزب النور في تصريحات خاصة ل"بوابة الوفد" أن السيسي    هو المرشح الأوفر حظاً للحصول على دعم الحزب في الانتخابات الرئاسية على    حساب منافسه حمدين صباحي.

	وقالت المصادر إنه من المتوقع أن يلتقي السيسي خلال أيام مع قيادات كبيرة    في الحزب، وذلك لشرح برنامجه الانتخابي والاستماع إلى رؤيته في إدارة    البلاد، وذلك قبل أن يجتمع الحزب ويدعو قواعده للتصويت على اختيار السيسي    مرشحاً للحزب في الانتخابات.

	واستبعدت المصادر أن يلتقي مسئولو الحزب مع حمدين صباحي، وقالت إن صباحي    لم يحضر للقاء قيادات الحزب في انتخابات الرئاسة عام 2012، بعكس العديد من    المرشحين، لأنه يعلم جيدا أنه لن يحصل على دعم حزب النور.

	وبررت المصادر ذلك في ظل رؤية صباحي باستبعاد الأحزاب التي يراها تقوم على مرجعية دينية من العمل السياسي.

	ويعتبر "النور" من أقوى الداعمين لخطة خريطة الطريق التي أعلنها السيسي    عندما كان وزيراً للدفاع، وذلك بعد الإطاحة بالرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي في    الثالث من يوليو الماضي.


	الوفد               *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أبريل 2014)

*السيسي سيظهر إعلاميا* 
​ 

 

* مصادر: السيسي سيظهر إعلاميا بعد إلقاء خطاب برنامجه الانتخابي*

   كتب : محمد عمارة وأحمد غنيم منذ 41 دقيقة 






 قالت مصادر داخل الحملة المركزية لللمشير عبدالفتاح السيسي أن ظهور   المشير الإعلامي سيكون بعد القائه خطاب برنامجه الانتخابي يوم 2 مايو   المقبل مشيرا إلى أن المشير وحملته يحترمون القواعد القانونية التي فرضتها   اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية 

وأضاف المصدر أن المكتب الاعلامي ما زال يرتب طريقة ظهور المشير الفترة المقبلة.


الوطن


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 أبريل 2014)

* عاجل - لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية تعلن رسميا ترشح السيسي وصباحي للرئاسة *





















الأحد ٢٧ أبريل ٢٠١٤ - ٠٧:٣٥:٥٤ م








أعلنت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية ترشح كل من عبد الفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع  السابق وحمدين صباحي مؤسس التيار الشعبي لانتخابات الرئاسة المقبلة.
وقال الأمين العام للجنة في مؤتمر بثه التلفزيون المصري، إن اللجنة تولت  فحص أوراق السيسي وصباحي وتوافر شروط الترشح وانتهت لتوافر الشروط في  كليهما.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 أبريل 2014)

*     قذائف موجهة من "صباحى" إلى  "السيسي".. التيار الشعبى: المشير يخوض  الانتخابات بدعم القوات المسلحة..  حمدين: المشير مسئول عن انتهاكات حقوق  الإنسان بعد 30 يونيو.. وينتمى  لنظام ثار عليه الشعب مرتين


*​*  الإثنين 28/أبريل/2014 - 08:54 م  *​* 





           "صديق الأمس عدو اليوم" على خطى تلك المقولة وفى تحول واضح  لمواقفه، من  النقيض إلى النقيض، هاجم المرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحى، غريمه  في الانتخابات  المشير عبد الفتاح السيسي، منذ إعلان الاثنين الدخول في  معترك الانتخابات  الرئاسية، سواء كانت تلك التصريحات مباشرة أو غير  مباشرة، وإن كانت موجهة  من صباحى نفسه أو من التيار الشعبى الذي يرأسه.

وبالنظر إلى موقف  صباحى قبل ترشح السيسي للرئاسة، نجده أنه كان دائما يؤكد  احترامه وتقديره  للمشير، ويبدي ترحيبه بترشحه للرئاسة، وكان له تصريح في  برنامج "آخر كلام"  مع الإعلامي يسرى فودة تعليقا على تردد أنباء عن نية  السيسي الترشح للرئاسة  قال فيها: "أنا أرحب به منافسا قويا له أرضية  شعبية، ومحبة يستحقها عن  جدارة، ولديه القدرة على التعبير بطريقة مختلفة  عن نفس الأهداف التي نسعى  إليها".

السيسي مرشح الجيش 
تغير الموقف تماما بعد ذلك ففى أول  تعليق من التيار الشعبى، الذي يرأسه  حمدين صباحى، أصدر التيار بيانا حادا  وغير مسبوق له، بعد بيان المجلس  العسكري الداعم لترشيح المشير عبدالفتاح  السيسي للرئاسة وجاء في نص البيان  "استقبل التيار الشعبي المصري بدهشة  البيان الذي أصدره المجلس الأعلى  للقوات المسلحة الاثنين، نظرا لما يتضمنه  من تدخل واضح في الانتخابات  الرئاسية المقبلة وترتيبات السلطة القادمة في  مصر، وهو ما يتنافى - من  وجهة نظرنا - مع الدستور والأعراف الديمقراطية  والتقاليد السياسية التي  يجب على كل الأطراف السعي لإرسائها".

وأن  البيان يرسخ الانطباع أن السيسي "يخوض تلك الانتخابات مدعوما بالقوات   المسلحة." وأعرب عن "قلقه من مصادرة منصب رئيس الجمهورية، ووأد روح   المنافسة السياسية الحقيقية وتكافؤ الفرص وحق الشعب في اختيار رئيسه" وفق   تعبيره.

السيسي لن يحقق الديمقراطية 
وقال صباحي في كلمته أمام  المؤتمر العام الأول لحزب الكرامة: «بعض  المرشحين ينسحبون وكأن مصر باتجاه  انتخابات بطعم الاستفتاء في إشارة إلى  عدم ترشح الفريق سامى عنان»، مؤكدًا  أنه وحملته ومؤيدوه سيكملون المعركة  حتى النصر ويواجهون أي تزوير.

وشكك  «صباحى» في استطاعة المشير عبدالفتاح السيسي تحقيق الديمقراطية إذا  انتخب  للمنصب، مشيرًا إلى أن حدوث انتهاكات حقوقية وقعت منذ عزل الرئيس  السابق  محمد مرسي. 

وأضاف في حوار مع وكالة «رويترز»: أن «السيسي»  يتحمل «مسئولية سياسية  مباشرة أو غير مباشرة عن انتهاكات حقوقية خلال  الفترة الانتقالية التي  بدأت بعد عزل مرسي»،

5 أبريل.. المشير من فلول الأنظمة السابقة
وفى  أول اتهام مبطن من نوعه يوجهه صباحي، إلى منافسه المحتمل وزير الدفاع   السابق، عبد الفتاح السيسي، بأنه من بقايا وفلول الأنظمة الحاكمة السابقة   حيث شغل منصب مدير المخابرات الحربية التابعة للجيش، في عهد الرئيس  الأسبق،  حسني مبارك، ومنصب وزير الدفاع في عهد الرئيس السابق، محمد مرسي.


وفي  تغريدة له على "تويتر"، قال صباحي: "إذا كان المصريون يريدون رجل دولة  فهم  بالتأكيد لا يريدون دولة الرجل".. أن تكون رجل دولة هذا لا يعنى أن  تنتمى  لنظام ثار الشعب عليه مرتين في 3 سنوات".

14 أبريل.. الفلول أعضاء حملة السيسي 
ذكرت  صحيفة لوس أنجلوس تايمز الأمريكية أن المرشح الرئاسي المحتمل حمدين  صباحي  اتهم الإعلام المصري بالعمل لصالح السيسي، وصرح صباحي خلال لقاء  تليفزيوني  على قناة الميدان "بأن معظم وسائل الإعلام تساعد في نشر أن جميع  المصريين  سينتخبون المشير السيسي، وهذا يخالف حقيقة المصريين الذين قاموا  بالإطاحة  برئيسين".


وأضاف صباحي: "يوجد في حملة السيسي بعض  الشخصيات المحترمة، ولكن غالبية من  يدعمونه هم بقايا نظام مبارك السابق  الذين يحاولون حكم مصر مرة أخرى من  خلال السيسي". 


وقال أيضا صباحى خلال اللقاء: "كل وجوه الفساد في حملته ويدعمونه".

20 أبريل.. الدولة المصرية لن تكون محايدة ومنحازة للسيسي
قال  حمدين صباحي، المرشح للانتخابات الرئاسية: إن التوكيلات التي جمعها  "حلال"  ولم يدفع فيها أموالا، ولم يتم التأثير فيها بأي شكل من الأشكال،  ولم  يستخدم فيها أجهزة الدولة، مشيرا إلى أن "معارك بطولية" حدثت لجمع هذه   التوكيلات. 

وأضاف صباحي، في لقائه مع عمرو أديب خلال برنامج  "القاهرة اليوم": كانت  هناك إيحاءات وصلت للناس أن من يحرر توكيلا لحمدين  اسمه يذهب إلى أمن  الدولة ومن كان يقوم بذلك أفراد من الأقسام بالشهر  العقاري. 

وأشار "صباحي" إلى أنه يترك الحديث عن توكيلات منافسه  عبدالفتاح السيسي  للمشير نفسه، مؤكدا أن الدولة المصرية لن تكون محايدة في  الانتخابات  الرئاسية وستنحاز للمشير السيسي. 

وشدد "صباحي" على أن  أجهزة الدولة المصرية تمارس دعما منهجيا ومستمرا  للمشير، حيث إن هناك  العديد من الوزراء والمحافظين في مصر أعلنوا تأييدهم  لعبد الفتاح السيسي.*


----------



## mary naeem (29 أبريل 2014)

*غداَ..”صباحي” يعلن برنامجه الانتخابي فى مؤتمر صحفي*

*غداَ..”صباحي” يعلن برنامجه الانتخابي فى مؤتمر صحفي*

29  إبريل 2014 | 3:54 مساءً 








صباحي

يعقد  حمدين صباحي -المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية- غدا – الأربعاء – مؤتمرا في الثانية عشر  ظهرا بفندق هيلتون رمسيس – بميدان عبد المنعم رياض – قاعة رمسيس .. ويعلن صباحي  خلال المؤتمر برنامجه الانتخابي الذي وضعه عدد من الخبراء والباحثين في مصر  .
المؤتمر يحضره عدد كبير من الشخصيات العامة و الإعلاميين والشباب من مؤيدي  صباحي فضلا عن أعضاء الهيئة العليا للحملة .


----------



## mary naeem (29 أبريل 2014)

*صباحي يراهن على أصوات الإسلاميين في سباق الرئاسة..*

 * صباحي يراهن على أصوات الإسلاميين في سباق الرئاسة.. حمدين  يسمح للإخوان بالتظاهر ورفع شارة رابعة حال فوزه.. البرنامج الانتخابي يخلو من نصوص  حول حقوق الأقباط.. وأنباء عن فتح قنوات اتصال مع  الإرهابية

​*​*  الثلاثاء 29/أبريل/2014 - 03:54  م​​*​* 





"نخوض  معركة رئاسية منتصرة"، جملة قالها حمدين صباحي المرشح على منصب رئاسة الجمهورية،  بعد تقديم توكيلاته للجنة العليا للانتخابات، ليصبح المنافس الأوحد أمام المشير عبد  الفتاح السيسي في الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة.

الجملة أثارت دهشة الحملة  الانتخابية للسيسي والمواطنين المؤيدين للمشير، خاصة وأنه ظهر أمام الشعب المصري  عدم قدرة صباحي على جمع توكيلات ترشحه للرئاسة، والتي يعتبر عددها نقطة في بحر ما  يريده صباحي من أصوات كي يفوز في الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة.

الجملة أثارت  دهشة عدد من أعضاء حملة صباحي أنفسهم، خاصة وأنهم أكثر من يعلمون ما عانوه في جمع  توكيلات ترشحه، وأنه لولا دعم حزب الدستور لهم في الأيام الأخيرة قبل غلق باب  الترشح، لما تمكن صباحي من خوض سباق الرئاسة، بينما يحظى المشير السيسي بشعبية  جارفة تجعله يربح الانتخابات من الجولة الأولى، إلا أنه بات من الواضح أن صباحي له  رأي آخر هو ما جعله يقول تلك الجملة بكل ثقة رغم شعبية السيسي.

أحد أعضاء  حزب المصريين الأحرار كشف عن سر الثقة التي يتكلم بها صباحي بعد اجتماع دار بينهما،  موضحا أن البرنامج الرئاسي لصباحي ليس به نصوص تختص بحقوق الأقباط، وهو ما جعل عضو  الحزب يواجهه بأنه لم يضع نصوصا للأقباط بالبرنامج، لمغازلة التيار الإسلامي للحصول  على أصواته، والتي تقدر بالملايين التي حصل عليها الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي في  الانتخابات الرئاسية الماضية.

وقال العضو الذي رفض ذكر اسمه: "صباحي لم  يدافع عن نفسه بعدما واجهته مما أكد كلامي".

وكشف صباحي مغازلته للتيار  الإسلامي بعدما قال في أحد تصريحاته: إنه سيسمح لأنصار الرئيس المعزول بالتظاهر  ورفع شعار رابعة شرط ألا ينتهجوا العنف أو يقوموا بأعمال إرهابية، ذلك الأمر الذي  يرفضه السيسي ومؤيدوه على الجانب الآخر، مما قد يعطي الاطمئنان للتيار الإسلامي  لاختيار صباحي مرشحا رئاسيا بعدما قدم لهم ما يريدونه من أجل استمرار إفساد الحياة  اليومية والقيام بأعمال إرهابية لتوصيل صورة عدم الاستقرار للخارج عن طريق  المظاهرات المتكررة.

وبات لدى القوى السياسية شكوك بعد تصريحات صباحي أنه قد  يكون بالفعل فتح قنوات اتصال مع جماعة الإخوان وتيارات الإسلام السياسي المختلفة  لدعمه في الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة.




​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2014)

mary naeem قال:


> *قال في أحد تصريحاته: إنه سيسمح لأنصار الرئيس المعزول بالتظاهر  ورفع شعار رابعة ​*


*لهو أحنا لسة هنقضيها تظاهرات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## grges monir (29 أبريل 2014)

الايام القادمة هتبين من سيدعم من


----------



## النهيسى (30 أبريل 2014)

*راسب بأذن الله
وبلا ملاحق
*​


----------



## mary naeem (30 أبريل 2014)

*العليا للرئاسة: نبحث مخالفة صباحي لقانون الانتخابات*

 العليا للرئاسة: نبحث مخالفة صباحي لقانون  الانتخابات 










​ 








قال  المستشار عبد العزيز سالمان، الأمين العام للجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، منذ قليل، في  تصريحات خاصة لقناة "سي بي سي اكسترا"، إن اللجنة تبحث مخالفة حمدين صباحي، المرشح  لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، لقانون الدعاية لعرضه برنامجه الانتخابي، اليوم، وذلك  قبل الموعد القانوني المحدد من قِبل اللجنة.

يذكر أن اللجنة العليا  للانتخابات، حددت موعد الدعاية لانتخابية وكذلك موعد الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة  ليكون أول انتخاب داخل مصر في يومي ٢٦ و٢٧ مايو المقبلين، على أن تتم جولة الإعادة  في يومي ١٦ و١٧ يونيو المقبل. كما تم تحديد موعد الانتخابات خارج مصر ابتداء من ١٥  مايو وحتى ١٨ مايو وجولة الإعادة تبدأ ٦ يونيو وتنتهي ٩ يونيو.
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أبريل 2014)

*
 500 ألف جنيه غرامه تنتظر حمدين صباحي بسبب مخالفة قانون انتخابات الرئاسة 

















*

* 




* 
*
الأربعاء ٣٠ أبريل ٢٠١٤ - ٠٦:٤١:١١ م







قالت مصادر قضائية باللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، إن اللجنة تجتمع الآن   لبحث اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية ضد المرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي لمخالفته   قانون الدعاية الإنتخابية.
وذكرت المصادر أن المادة 49 من القانون المشار إليه تعطي للجنة الحق في   توقيع عقوبة الغرامة بمبلغ 10 آلاف جنيه وقد تصل إلى 500 ألف جنيه على   “صباحي” لمخالفته للمواعيد المقررة لبدء الدعاية الانتخابية.
وكان المرشح الرئاسي المحتمل حمدين صباحي، عقد مؤتمرا صحفيا، الأربعاء،   لإعلان برنامجه الانتخابي، وقال في المؤتمر “إن أهداف برنامجه الانتخابي   صاغها المصريون في أروع تجلياتهم في ميادين الثورة، مؤكدًا أن برنامجه   الانتخابي يمثل آمال وطموحات الشعب المصري”.
ووصف صباحي برنامجه الانتخابي بـ”العهد” و”العقد” المبرم بينه وبين كل   مواطن مصري، سوف يعطيه صوته بإرادته الحرة لمشروعه الانتخابي، وأعلن في   كلمته التي ألقاها بالمؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقدته الحملة لإعلان برنامجه   الانتخابي، اليوم الأربعاء، عن عزمه على تحقيق برنامجه الانتخابي لتحقيق   طموحات الشعب.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أبريل 2014)

* 							عاجل| العليا للرئاسة: نبحث مخالفة صباحي لقانون الانتخابات						
















*​

* 







* 
*
 الأربعاء ٣٠  أبريل ٢٠١٤ - ٠٥:٤٣:١٣ م






 قال  المستشار عبد العزيز سالمان، الأمين العام للجنة الانتخابات  الرئاسية، منذ  قليل، في تصريحات خاصة لقناة "سي بي سي اكسترا"، إن اللجنة  تبحث مخالفة  حمدين صباحي، المرشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، لقانون  الدعاية لعرضه  برنامجه الانتخابي، اليوم، وذلك قبل الموعد القانوني المحدد  من قِبل  اللجنة.

 يذكر أن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، حددت موعد الدعاية لانتخابية وكذلك   موعد الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة ليكون أول انتخاب داخل مصر في يومي ٢٦   و٢٧ مايو المقبلين، على أن تتم جولة الإعادة في يومي ١٦ و١٧ يونيو المقبل.   كما تم تحديد موعد الانتخابات خارج مصر ابتداء من ١٥ مايو وحتى ١٨ مايو   وجولة الإعادة تبدأ ٦ يونيو وتنتهي ٩ يونيو.*


----------



## grges monir (30 أبريل 2014)

انتخابات مجلس الشعب سوف تكون اكثر سخونة من الرئاسة ههههههه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أبريل 2014)

* 							«العليا للرئاسة» تتهم صباحي بمخالفة ضوابط الدعاية						

*
* 


*​*










 






 الأربعاء ٣٠  أبريل ٢٠١٤ - ٠٦:٣٥:٢٧ م



 



قررت  اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، استدعاء لجنة  مراقبة تنفيذ وسائل  الإعلام لضوابط الدعاية الانتخابية، التابعة لها، لعقد  اجتماع طارئ حول  إعلان حمدين صباحي المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية  برنامجه الانتخابي،  الأربعاء، قبل بدء مواعيد الدعاية الانتخابية رسميًا.
وقال المستشار عبدالعزيز سلمان، أمين عام لجنة الانتخابات  الرئاسية، إن  اللجنة فور علمها بخبر إعلان حمدين صباحي برنامجه الانتخابي  قررت استدعاء  لجنة مراقبة تنفيذ وسائل الإعلام لضوابط الدعاية الانتخابية  لعقد اجتماع  طارئ لبحث الأمر.
ورفض «سلمان»، فى تصريحات لـ«المصرى اليوم»، التعليق على  نوعية العقوبات  المنصوص عليها في القانون فى مثل هذه الحالة، ومخالفة  صباحي ضوابط  الانتخابات.
*


----------



## BITAR (1 مايو 2014)

*رسميا.."العليا للانتخابات" تخطر "صباحى" بمخالفته الدعاية الانتخابية*​ *
الخميس، 1 مايو  2014 - 10:46*




*صباحى*​ *كتب إبراهيم قاسم *


*أخطرت اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، برئاسة المستشار أنور  العاصى، رسميا المرشح الرئاسى حمدين صباحى، بالمخالفة التى ارتكبها  باختراقه الدعاية الانتخابية وإعلان برنامجه فى الوقت غير المحدد لبدء  الدعاية.
جاء ذلك عقب عقده مؤتمرا صحفيا، شرح فيه برنامجه الانتخابى، وهو ما اعتبرته  اللجنة مخالفة صريحة لضوابط الدعاية الانتخابية التى لم يحن موعد بدئها  بعد – والتى تبدأ 3 مايو- موضحة أنها ستنظر فى اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية  حيال هذه المخالفة.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 مايو 2014)

*قاضى إعدام المنيا يشكو صباحى للنائب العام







صباحى​*​*
كتب محسن عبد الكريمالجمعة , 02 مايو 2014 

قدم  المستشار سعيد  يوسف قاضى الدائرة السابعة المختصة بنظر قضايا الإرهاب  بمحكمة جنايات  المنيا الذى حكم بإعدام 721 متهمًا فى أحداث مركز شرطة مطاى  بلاغين  للمستشار هشام بركات النائب العام.
البلاغان جاءا  ضد حمدين صباحى المرشح  المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية ومحمد فائق رئيس المجلس  القومى لحقوق الإنسان  لقيامهما بالتعليق على أحكام القضاء وقيام صباحى  بالسعى وراء الحصول على  تأييد انتخابى بالتعليق على الأحكام لكسب أصوات فى  المنيا، وبنى سويف،  والفيوم، وأن رئيس المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان يسعى  لكسب إنجازات  بالتعليق على أحكام القضاء لصالح مجلسه وفق البلاغ.​

الوفد 
​ 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 مايو 2014)

*عاجل : تأجيل أذاعة حوار السيسى والسبب مفاجأة.

*
*
*
*




*
*الأهرام الجديد الكندى
بالرغم من أنتظار الجميع لحوار المشير السيسى المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة والذى   سيذاع على قناتى ال سى بى سى والأون تى فى يوم الأحد المقبل إلا أن حملة   السيسى فاجأت الجميع من خلال مخاطبة القنوات المذكروه أعاليه بتأجيل إذاعة   اللقاء ليوم الأثنين القادم فى تمام الساعة التاسعة مساءا ، والذي سيعلن   فيها ملامح برنامجه الانتخابى، والتي ستذاع في بث مشترك على قناتى “ontv”   و”cbc”.
وأوضحت مصادر داخل القنوات المذكوره بجانب مصادر داخل الحملة الأنتخابية   للمشير بان سبب التأجيل ، يرجع إلى تزامن الأحد، مع عيد ميلاد الرئيس   الأسبق محمد حسني مبارك، مما أثار غضب العديد من النشطاء السياسيين على   مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى “فيس بوك” و”تويتر”. فاستجابة الحملة لذلك حتى لا   يربط المصريين بين عيد ميلاد مبارك وبين حوار السيسى
وأضافت المصادر، أن الحلقة التي تم تسجيلها يجرى الآن لها عملية المونتاج   في إحدى المقرات التابعة لجهة سيادية، وبحضور أعضاء من الحملة الرسمية   للمشير عبدالفتاح السيسي.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 مايو 2014)

*السيسي يبدأ في الإجابة علي أسئلة أنصاره عبر "تويتر" و"فيس بوك"

السبت، 3 مايو 2014 - 00:22

*
*





المشير عبد الفتاح السيسي​*​*كتب إسلام جمال وحازم مقلد
بدأت منذ قليل فاعليات هاشتاج "تحيا مصر"، التي  تنظنها الحملة الرسمية للمشير عبد الفتاح السيسي، المرشح لانتخابات رئاسة  الجمهورية، وذلك علي موقعي التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر"، "فيس بوك".

ويقوم المشير السيسي بالرد علي استفسارات و أسئلة النشطاء علي هاشتاج "تحيا مصر" وتستمر هذه الفاعلية حتي مساء الأحد القادم.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 مايو 2014)

*"فيس بوك" و"تويتر" يترقبان أول ظهور للمشير  السيسى  بعد منتصف الليل.. تفاعل كبير مع هاشتاج "تحيا مصر".. ومشاكل الأمن   والبطالة والعدالة الاجتماعية والإسكان وتنمية سيناء أبرز الأسئلة الموجهة   للسيسى

                           الجمعة، 2 مايو  2014 - 22:46







تفاعل نشطاء مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر" و"فيس بوك"، مع دعوة  الحملة  الرسمية للمشير عبد الفتاح السيسى، إلى بدء الفعالية الإلكترونية،  اليوم  الجمعة، "فى حب مصر" عبر هاشتاج "تحيا مصر"، وذلك بالتزامن مع بدء  المدة  القانونية للدعاية الانتخابية.

وأعلنت الحملة عبر صفحتها بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك": أنه "ابتداء   من اليوم منتصف الليل وبالتزامن مع بدء المدة القانونية للدعاية  الانتخابية  شاركونا بالكتابة على صفحاتكم الشخصية بمحتوى فى حب مصر على  هاشتاج "تحيا  مصر".

وتابعت: "سيقوم المشير عبد الفتاح ‫‏السيسى‬ اليوم وفى تمام الساعة 12   منتصف الليل بالمشاركة معكم عبر الحسابات الرسمية للحملة على فيس بوك   وتويتر".


وتفاعل رواد ومستخدمو شبكتى "فيس بوك و تويتر" مع دعوة الحملة، وقاموا   بتوجيه عدد من الأسئلة والنصائح للمشير السيسى، وأبرزوا مطالبهم منه فى حال   نجاحه فى سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة، وكان أبرز مطلب هو الاهتمام   بالفقراء ومحدودى الدخل، حيث كتب الناشط محمد موسى موجها حديثه للسيسى،   "أهم حاجة الغلابة يا ابن مصر هم دول الثروة التى تبنى مصر بدمها".

ووجهت نرمين كمال سؤالها للمشير السيسى بشأن أزمة البطالة، وما سيفعله   المشير من خطوات لحل هذه المشكلة، قائلة: "عايزين حل لمشكلة البطالة فى   البلد، أجهزة الحكم المحلى مليانة فساد، معظم أجهزة الحكومة مليانة فساد،   امتى المواطن البسيط هيحس بالتغيير فى حياته".

أما داليا كامل فقد سألت السيسى عن الملف الأمنى وسبل مواجهة الإرهاب،   قائلة: "بالنسبة للملف الأمنى هل سيتم تطوير آليات الشرطة ومساعدتهم بآليات   جديدة تتوافق مع التحديات الجديدة".

وكانت المطالبات بتحقيق العدل والعدالة الاجتماعية محورًا لأغلب الأسئلة   الموجهة إلى المشير السيسى، وقال علاء مصطفى، " العدل عشان احنا استوينا من   كتر ظلم أصحاب السلطة والوسايط والمحسوبية.. العدل يا ريس العدل".

وأضافت يمنى نادر، "عايزينك علشان عايزين نعيش فى أمان شويه، عايزينك ولازم   تعرف يا سيسى دى مسئولية فوضناك وبأمر الشعب، فلتحيا الحرية عايزينك يا   سيسى عشان تفرح بهيه".


وتساءل أحمد جمال عن سبل حل أزمة البطالة قائلاً: " لحل مشكلة التكدس والمناطق العشوائية هل سيتم بناء مدن جديدة".


أما حنان الغندور فكتبت قائلة: "عبد الفتاح السيسى هو زعيم الأمة العربية   ولو وقفنا بجواره مصر هتبقى حاجه تانية يا ريت نقف كلنا جانبه علشان   وﻻدنا".


بينما ثمن علاء عفيفى، احترام المشير السيسى للقانون، وعدم ظهوره إعلامياً إلا بعد سماح اللجنة العليا للانتخابات.


 وأضاف علاء حمادة "ولا تلزمنا معونتك يا أمريكا كل واحد مننا يدبس ٥   جنيهات مع صوته ويحطها فى الصندوق، ليكون إجمالى الأصوات فى النهاية ملايين   دعم شعب بيحب بلده وبداية للتحرير من العبودية".


وتابع رواد الصفحة: "عايز أبقى مطمئن على ولادى بأنهم يعيشون فى بلد محترمة   فيها أمان ومحدش ليه حاجة عندها.. عايزين بلدنا تكون مرفوعة الرأس"،  وطالب  آخر بسرعة العمل على تنمية محافظة سيناء والاهتمام بها واجعلها من   أولوياتك، فهى كفيلة بحل كل مشاكل مصر من بترول وزراعة ومناجم ورمال بس   بالعلم والتفكير السليم، بالإضافة إلى جنوب الوادى، والقضاء الكلى على   الإرهاب حتى ننعم بحياة آمنة لا يشوبها خوف"، مضيفا "مطلوب غلق دكاكين حقوق   الإنسان الممولة وجمعيات النفع العام اللى تنحاز فقط للنشطاء وهمها تدمير   مؤسسات الدولة".


وتواصلت الأسئلة الموجهة للسيسى : "إزاى هتحل التفرقة التى دخلت ما بين   الأسرة الواحدة وإزاى ترجع ثقة الشباب فى الدولة"، "عاوزين من المشير يرجع   هيبة الإنسان المصرى زى زمان "، "سيادة المشير احترس من كدابين الزفة  واجعل  هدفك مصر وشعبها وصارحة بالحقائق دائمًا ولا تجعل بينك وبين الشعب  حاجز".




















*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 مايو 2014)

*أنصار "صباحى" يطلقون هاشتاج "هنكمل حلمنا" مع بدء فترة الدعاية*

*السبت، 3 مايو 2014 - 00:31*




حمدين صباحى المرشح المُحتَمَل لرئاسة الجمهورية​*كتب إسلام جمال وحازم مقلد*
*بدأ منذ قليل، أنصار المرشح  الرئاسى حمدين صباحى فى تدشين هاشتاج "هنكمل حلمنا" على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعى "تويتر"، ويجيب على أسئلة واستفسارات أنصاره ومحبيه، مع الإعلان  عن بدء فترة الدعاية الانتخابية.





*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 مايو 2014)

*"سكرتير البابا" : يكشف عن السبب الحقيقي وراء عدم دعم أحد المرشحين للرئاسة

*​*5/4/2014   7:08 PM​*​*





​
*​*هالة الشحات

أكد  انجليوس إسحاق، سكرتير البابا تواضروس، بابا الاسكندرية وبطرياك الكرازة  المرقسية، علي أن الكنيسة لن توجه رعايها لانتخاب أحد المرشحين الرئاسيين  دون الاخر، خلال جوله الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة والتي يتضم كل من المشير  عبد الفتاح السيسي وحمدين صباحي، مشددا علي أن الكنيسة لن نقوم بدعم مرشح  دون الأخر وذلك لأن كل مصري قادر علي إختيار المرشح المناسب لتولي رئاسة  البلاد خلال تلك الفترة .​وتابع  " إسحاق"، خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامي " جابر القرموطي"، مقدم برنامج "  مانشيت"، والمذاع علي قناة " أون تي في "،  أن كل من " السيسي و صباحي "،  يقوم بإعداد برنامج إنتخابي سيرشحة المصريين من خلاله، كما ان تحركاتهم  المستمرة في المحافظات المختلفة هي التي سوف تحدد عدد منتخبيهم، مضيفا أن  قرار البابا  " تاوضروس " بعدم دعم أحد المرشحين أتي من رؤية قداسته لإبعاد  الكنيسة عن دائرة السياسة . ​


شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - "سكرتير البابا" : يكشف عن السبب الحقيقي وراء عدم دعم أحد المرشحين للرئاسة ​​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 مايو 2014)

*وار السيسي يثير جنون أنصار  "الإرهابية".. حديث المشير عن اختفاء الجماعة  في عهده يعمق جراح الإخوان..  أيمن نور: برنامجه الانتخابي قصاصات من  برنامجي السابق.. خالد سعيد: حرب  على الإسلام


**  الثلاثاء 06/مايو/2014 - 04:52 م  *​* 
           على الرغم من مظاهر الترحيب التي استقبل بها المصريون، وقطاع  كبير من القوى السياسية، الحوار التليفزيوني الأول للمرشح الرئاسي المشير  عبد الفتاح السيسي، الذي أجراه الإعلاميون إبراهيم عيسى ولميس الحديدي، إلا  أن العكس تماما كان موقف أعضاء وأنصار جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، الذين جن  جنونهم من التصريحات التي أدلي بها المشير وبخاصة عن كيفية التعامل معهم في  حال فوزه في الانتخابات القادمة.
وحمل تصريح المشير بأنه لا وجود للإخوان في فترة حكمه الجزء الأكبر من  انتقادات الإخوان، الذين ملأوا صفحات مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، والقنوات  التابعة للجماعة بالنقد والغضب في محاولة فاشلة لتقليب الرأي العام ضد  تصريحات السيسي.







                               زعيم حزب «غد الثورة» الدكتور أيمن نور         


"البرنامج الانتخابي":
البداية كانت مع زعيم حزب «غد الثورة» الدكتور أيمن نور - المقيم في  بلبنان منذ الاطاحة بالرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي- حيث شن هجومًا عنيفا على  المشير من خلال شاشة قناة «الجزيرة مباشر مصر»، قائلا: «عانيت لمدة ساعتين  في متابعة الحوار ولم أخرج بانطباع إيجابي واحد.. السيسي تحدث لدقائق عن  برنامجه وهو قصاصات من برنامجي الرئاسي في 2005 وبرنامج عمرو موسى ومحمد  مرسي في 2012".
 








                                القيادية الإخوانية عزة الجرف         


"مرسي المختطف":
أما القيادية الإخوانية عزة الجرف، المعروفة إعلاميا بـ«أم أيمن»، وصفت  الحوار بأنه "مسلسل انقلابي هابط" حيث كتبت في حسابها على موقع «تويتر»: "  مصر تحتاج رئيسها المختطف محمد مرسي كي تعود لطريقها الصحيح.. أما المسلسل  الانقلابي الهابط في الإعلام لن يجعله إلا محط سخرية الجميع»، على حد  قولها.









                               عائشة نجلة خيرت الشاطر         

"براءة الشاطر": فيما انتقدت عائشة، نجلة خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد العام لجماعة  «الإخوان الإرهابية» تصريحات السيسي حول لقائه بوالدها الذي هدده خلاله  بوجود مقاتلين سيدخلون من سوريا وليبيا وأفغانستان لقتال الجيش والمصريين،  قائلة: "ربط العنف بوالدي أمر غير مقبول، فهو كان دائما ما يحثنا على حب  مصر والإصرار على خدمة شعبها".

وأضافت في تصريحات لوكالة أنباء «الأناضول» التركية: "والدي عاش يخدم البلد  ويتحمل كل الحبس الظالم ضده، ولم يترك مصر ويسافر كرجل أعمال ناجح خارج  مصر، وعندما وصلت الإخوان للرئاسة لم ينتقم ممن ظلمه".








                                القيادي الإخواني أشرف عبد الغفار         

حديث إقصائي:"
واعتبر القيادي الإخواني أشرف عبد الغفار، حديث المشير السيسي عن الجماعة  "إقصائيا"، مضيفا أن المرشح الرئاسي عليه أن يعلم أن قبله ذهب رؤساء وبقيت  الإخوان رغم القمع والاستبداد.









                                الدكتور خالد سعيد، المتحدث باسم الجبهة السلفية         


"حرب على الإسلام":
من جانبه، قال الدكتور خالد سعيد، المتحدث باسم الجبهة السلفية، إن تصريحات  السيسي تثبت أن ما حدث بعد 30 يونيو "حرب على الإسلام"، مضيفا أن حديث  السيسي عن أنه لن يسمح بوجود جماعة الإخوان في عهده، يؤكد عداءه للتيار  الإسلامي الذي لن يستطيع أحد استئصاله من المجتمع، لأنه يحمى عقيدة الله  وشريعته - على حد قوله.






*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 مايو 2014)

*موسى : "صباحي" غيَّر كلامه عن الإرهاب بعد لقاء السيسي

*
*5/7/2014   9:06 PM*

*




*

* مصطفى جلال*

*   قال الإعلامي أحمد موسى ، إن المرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي غيَّر كلامه  ووجهة  نظره تجاه تعامل الدولة مع الإرهاب ومواجهة جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية   بعد  سماع حوار المرشح الرشاسي عبد الفتاح السيسي*
*   حيث عرض موسى مقطع فيديو لصباحي قبل حوار السيسي وهو يقول إن مواجهة   الإرهاب لن تكون بالعنف ولكن بالقضاء على الفقر وأن الدولة الديمقراطية لا   تعرف الإرهاب ثم عرض موسى في برنامج على مسؤوليتي على قناة صدى البلد  فيديو  آخر يقول فيه : إنني لن أسمح بوجود جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية في مصر  بعد ما  اتهمت به بعد ثورة 30 يونيو*
*   وأكد موسى أن وجهة نظر حمدين تغيرت تماما بعد عرض لقاء السيسي الذي عرض  على جزأين مع الإعلامي إبراهيم عيسى والإعلامية لميس الحديدي*​
*شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  موسى : "صباحي" غيَّر كلامه عن الإرهاب بعد لقاء السيسي​*
*​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 مايو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]22NEGnb-6aU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 مايو 2014)

* خبيرة لغة جسد: السيسي «ديكتاتور ديمقراطي».. وصباحي يصعب استفزازه *​*
 
 
 





 
 
 
 

 






 
 
 
 الأربعاء ٧ مايو ٢٠١٤ - ٠٦:١١:١٥ م
 
 
 قالت الدكتورة رغداء السعيد، خبيرة لغة الجسد، إن  الشعب المصري غير مستعد  لعقد مناظرة بين المرشحين الرئاسيين حمدين صباحي  وعبدالفتاح السيسي، مشيرة  إلى أن صباحي سيأخذ المناظرة ليس في التركيز على  إيجابيته ولكن سلبيات  المنافس، مستغلا قدرته على الاسترسال.
 أضافت الخبيرة في لقائها مع الإعلامية جيهان منصور  ببرنامج صباح التحرير،  اليوم الأربعاء، أن السيسي شخص «حسي» يخاطب  العاطفة، كما أنه يتمتع بثبات  إنفعالي بدرجة كبيرة ولكن ليس لأقصى درجة،  مشيرة إلى أن «لغة جسده خشبية  وحادة ستظهر في المناظرة إذا عقدت، كما أنه  قد يتعصب».
 وأشارت إلى أن وصول السيسي لكرسي الرئاسة يستوجب  تغيير أو تحويل لغة جسده  العسكرية التي لا تليق مع رئيس جمهورية، لافتة  إلى أن السيسي ظهر في الحوار  التلفزيوني الأول له وكأنه لا يتحمل المقاطعة  لرغبته في توصيل الفكرة  الكاملة، ولطبيعته العسكرية التي إعتادت على  الأوامر، متوقعة أن لا يظهر  السيسي في خطابات وحوارات طويلة لإصابته  بالملل خلال اللقاء.
 وأعربت خبيرة لغة الجسد عن اعتقادها بأن السيسي ظهر  خلال اللقاء  كـ«الديكتاتور الديمقراطي الحازم في تنفيذ قراراته»، مشيرة  إلى أن كلمته  للإعلامي إبراهيم عيسي «مش هسمحلك تقول كلمة عسكر تاني»، هي  أمر مباشر.
 وحول منافسه حمدين صباحي، قالت «رغداء» إنه طيب  سياسيا وصبور للغاية وصعب  استفزاز، كما أنه ماهر جدا في الخطابة وإسترسال  الأفكار بدون وقفات، كما  أنه محب للظهور على الشاشات ويستطيع أن يعبر عن  نفسه بأسلوب جيد، ويعتمد  على أسلوب الهتاف والتحفيز الذي كان يستخدمه  الزعيم الراحل جمال عبدالناصر. 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 مايو 2014)

* رسميا.. رئيس الكنيسة المعمدانية يعلن دعمه للمشير السيسى رئيسا *​*
 
 





 
 
 
 

 






 
 
 
 الأربعاء ٧ مايو ٢٠١٤ - ٠٦:٠٦:٠٧ م
 
 
 فى أول قرارات رسمية لرؤساء الكنائس المصرية، أعلن  الدكتور القس بطرس  فلتاوؤس رئيس الطائفة المعمدانية الكتابية الأولى بمصر،  رسميا عن دعمه  للمشير عبد الفتاح السيسى رئيسيا لجمهورية مصر العربية  بصفة شخصية.
 وقال رئيس الطائفة المعمدانية الكتابية الأولى بمصر  فى تصريحات خاصة  لـ"اليوم السابع"، إننا نترك للشعب المسيحى التابع  للكنيسة المعمدانية  الكتابية الأولى الحق فى اختيار مرشحه طبقا لما يراه  مناسبا له.
 وأضاف: "أننا نصلى من أجل مصر ليتحقق الحلم الذى دعى إليه المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى فى برنامجه ويتحول لحقيقة من أجل بلدنا".
 وذكر أن اختياره للسيسى جاء بناء عن تميزه بشخصيته  الوطنية وحبه لمصر،  وتميز برنامجه بـ4 مزايا أولها أنه سيعود بمصر لوضعها  الإقليمى الذى  تستحقه، ويجعلها مستقلة غير تابعة لأحد، ولديه خطة جديدة  للتعاون مع جميع  دول العالم على أساس المصلحة العامة لمصر.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 مايو 2014)

*"آسف ياريس": برنامج صباحى صورة طبق الأصل من مرسى*

9-5-2014 | 10:17






كتب - المشهد
قالت صفحة انا اسف ياريس إن البرنامج الإنتخابي للمرشح الرئاسى حمدين صباحى صورة طبق الأصل لبرنامج المعزول محمد مرسي.
وأوضحت "اسف ياريس" عبر موقع التواصل  الاجتماعى "فيسبوك" أن الفارق الوحيد بين المعزول وصباحى أن هذا يتاجر باسم  الفقراء وذاك تاجر باسم الدين وكلاهما من عينة واحدة على حد قول الصفحة.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 مايو 2014)

*أبو حامد لصباحي: رفضت وصف مرسي بفاقد الشرعية
*






شن الناشط السياسي، محمد أبو حامد، هجومًا ضارياً على حمدين  صباحي المرشح الرئاسي المحتمل ، بعد حوار ه مع فضائية السي بي سي عبر  تدوينته على موقع التواصل الإجتماعي " فيس بوك " قال فيها " أقسم بالله و  أنا شاهد عيان أنك لم تقل أبدا أن مرسي فقد شرعيته إلا بعد سقوطه".
وأضاف أبو حامد، قائلًا: رفضت و بمنتهى الإصرار في إجتماع  جبهة الإنقاذ الأول التصريح بأن مرسي سقطت شرعيته وانسحبت أنا و وزير  الشباب الحالي خالد عبد العزيز من الإجتماع بعد رفض التصريح في البيان  الأول بسقوط شرعية مرسي.
وكشف الناشط السياسي، أن صباحي، سحب شباب التيار الشعبي من  أمام الإتحادية في تظاهرات ديسمبر ٢٠١٢ بحجة التفاوض مع مرسي، لافتًا إلى  تصريحات المرشح الرئاسي إبان تظاهرات ٢٤ أغسطس ٢٠١٢ بحمايته لمقرات الإخوان  والحرية و العدالة بنفسه.
واستنكر أبو حامد، تصريحات صباحي، حول المشيرالسيسي قائلًا:  عندما كان المشير يعطي التحية العسكرية لمرسي فهذا بحكم وظيفته و كانت  إحترام لإختيار الشعب المصري، و ليست طمعاً في شيئ.
وأوضح الناشط السياسي، أن صباحي لا يملك أفكار العدالة  الإجتماعية التي يتاجر بشعاراتها حتى يدعي أن كل من تكلم عن العدالة  الإجتماعية يكون ناقل لأفكاره على حد قوله.
ودعا أبو حامد المرشح الرئاسي، حمدين صباحي، إلى مناظرة حول برنامجه الإنتخابي و أدائه في المرحلة الإنتقالية الأولى.

الدستور
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 مايو 2014)

*"السيسي" يكتسح "صباحي" بـ71% من الأصوات في المرشح الأكثر إقناعا





عبدالفتاح السيسي​
اشتعلت المنافسة بين المرشحين الرئاسيين  عبدالفتاح السيسي وحمدين صباحي، في استطلاع "الوطن" الخاص بالانتخابات  الرئاسية، حول أكثر المرشحين إقناعًا.
ومنذ الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم، عقب  إذاعة حوار حمدين صباحي على قناة "سي بي سي" والذي أجراه الإعلاميان مجدي  الجلاد وخيري رمضان، اشتعلت المنافسة بين مؤيدي المشير عبدالفتاح السيسي،  وحمدين صباحي على المشاركة في استفتاء الوطن، واستمرت المنافسة لساعات،  وظلت النتيجة متأرجحة بين الطرفين، إلى أن نجحت اللجان الألكترونية للمشير  في التفوق.
وحصد المشير السيسي على عدد أصوات 89493 صوت بنسبة 71 %، بينما حصل صباحي على 36423 صوت بنسبة 29 %.
وما زالت الحرب الدائرة بين اللجان  الألكترونية المؤيدة للمشير السيسي وحمدين صباحي، لاستقطاب أكبر عدد من  المصوتين لصالح كلا المرشحين.
الوطن
​ *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 مايو 2014)

*حزب النور يبدأ أولى خطواته لدعم السيسى على "فيس بوك"

*
*

*​*





​


دشن حزب النور، السلفى، صفحة   جديدة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، تحت عنوان "حزب النور- متابعة   الانتخابات"، فى إطار حملة الحزب لدعم المرشح الرئاسى، عبدالفتاح السيسى،   بعد إعلان ذلك فى بيان رسمى.
وتتصدر واجهة الصفحة صورة "كافر"، للسيسى، مكتوب عليها "الصفحة الرسمية لحملة حزب النور لدعم المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى".
ويشترك فى الصفحة بعد ساعات من إنشاءها،   3696 شخصًا، وتستعرض الصفحة خطوات الحملة فى كيفية الدعاية فى المحافظات   المختلفة على صعيد الجمهورية، بالإضافة إلى تصريحات لأحزاب مثل حزب   "المؤتمر"، والذى قال فيها، المهندس معتز محمود، نائب رئيس حزب المؤتمر   لشئون البرلمانية، "نحن لا ندعم شخص.. بل ندعم مصر"، مؤيدًا المشير السيسى.
​
المشهد
​ 

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 مايو 2014)

*صباحى: السيسى كان جزءا من نظام مرسى

*
*

*​*





​


قال حمدين صباحى، المرشح   الرئاسى، إن السيسى كان جزءا من نظام مرسى ويؤدى التحية العسكرية لمرسى،   وقتما كنت أقول إن مرسى فقد شرعيته السياسية والأخلاقية .
وأضاف "صباحى" خلال حواره لبرنامج "مصر   تنتخب الرئيس" المذاع على فضائية "cbc" أن الجيش مملوء بالمشاعر الوطنية   لكن الجيش لا يمكنه تحريك عسكرى واحد دون موافقة الشعب.
​
المشهد
​ 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 مايو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ynDTCv18g_w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 مايو 2014)

*خبير عسكري يرد على «صباحي»: السيسي وضع روحه على كفه









رد   اللواء سمير عزيز، الخبير العسكري، والإستراتيجي، على ما قاله حمدين   صباحي، المرشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، بأنه كان يعارض الرئيس المعزول   محمد مرسي، في الوقت الذي كان المشير عبد الفتاح السيسي، يؤدي التحية   العسكرية لمرسي، بقوله إن السيسي كان يؤدي دوره وزيرًا للدفاع، ومهامه   الوطنية.

وأضاف الخبير العسكري، في تصريح لـ"فيتو": "السيسي كان في منصب وزير   الدفاع، يسعى إلى حماية مصرمن الضياع، كما أنه وضع روحه على كفه وانحاز   للشعب في الوقت الذي كان فيه صباحي يتكلم ويدلي بتصريحات في الهواء ليس لها   معنى".

وتابع: المفروض ما يشغل حمدين الآن برنامجه الانتخابي وكيفية تحقيقه لو وصل   لمنصب الرئيس، ولكن حواره يدل على أن ما يشغله الآن هو الطعن في المرشح   الآخر.



فيتو
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 مايو 2014)

*"الجارديان":  حملة دولية يتبناها سياسيون وفنانون أمريكيون وأوربيون لإهانة المشير  السيسي بالرسم الجرافيتي.. وتهدف إلى الإساءة لسمعته محليا ودوليا وإفشال  إمكانية وصوله لرئاسة مصر
الجمعة 09-05






*
*
*​*








المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى المرشح الرئاسى

كشفت  صحيفة "الجارديان" البريطانية عن تدشين حملة دولية يتنباها سياسيون  مجهولون وفنانيون من أمريكا وأوروبا ودول شمال إفريقيا، لإهانة المشير عبد  الفتاح السيسى المرشح الرئاسى عبر الرسوم الجرافتية، وإظهاره من خلال هذه  الرسوم على أنه مجرم حرب وجنرال ديكتاتور يشبه الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك،  وأنه غير جدير بالوصول لحكم مصر.
وذكرت الصحيفة  البريطانية أن الحملة الدولة أعلنت دعمها لفنانى رسم الجرافيتى فى مصر،  الذين بدءوا منذ أسابيع قليلة عقب إعلان المشير السيسى ترشحه للرئاسة، برسم  عدد من رسوم الجرافيتى المسيئة للسيسى فى عدد من محافظات وشوارع مصر.









الرئيس الإخوانى محمد مرسى

وأكد  الفنانون الأمريكيون والأوروبيون، الذين رفضوا الكشف عن هويتهم، أنهم  يكرهون المشير السيسى وسيقومون برسم جرافيتى مناهض له، وسيعملون على نشره  فى المحافل والمؤتمرات الدولية، والمدن الأمريكية والأوربية والإفريقية،  وذلك بهدف إساءة سمعة المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى محليا ودوليا وإفشال وصوله  لرئاسة مصر.
كما أعرب هؤلاء  الفنانون أن الهدف الأساسى للحملة ليس فقط إفشال نجاح المشير السيسى  بانتخابات الرئاسة المقبلة، بل الحملة تهدف إلى تعريف العالم بأنه جنرال  ديكتاتور وأطاح بالرئيس الإخوانى محمد مرسى، واضطهد آلاف المصريين من جماعة  الإخوان، لهذا يجب تقديمه للمحاكمة الدولية لمجرم حرب.









مبارك

وأكدوا  أنهم بدءوا فى الترويج لحملتهم الدولية فى جميع أرجاء الولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية والدول الأوروبية ودول شمال إفريقيا، ونشروا رسومهم وأعمالهم  الفنية المسيئة للمشير السيسى بهذه الدول، وعرضوها على الحكومات ومنظمات  المجتمع المدنى والمؤسسات الحقوقية.
وأشارت  "الجارديان" البريطانية إلى أن هناك فنانين عالميين فى رسم الجرافيتى  انضموا إلى هذه الحملة، ولم يطالبوا بإخفاء هويتهم، وكان على رأسهم الرسام  سامبثا، والرسام جانزير، والرسام كابتن بوردرلاين، والرسام الفرنسى  لافاليت، وجمعيهم أكدوا أنهم على صلة برسامين مصريين، وأنهم ضد السيسى  ومستمرون فى تقليب دول العالم ضده، وأنه لن ينجح ولن يهنأ حتى لو فاز فى  انتخابات الرئاسة.





*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 مايو 2014)

*السيسى ضيف "زينة يازجى" على "سكاى نيوز" مساء اليوم

الأحد، 11 مايو 2014 - 14:38





السيسى 
اليوم السابع


تجرى الإعلامية زينة يازجى، مقدمة "بصراحة"، عبر قناة "سكاى نيوز عربية"،  حوارا مع المرشح الرئاسى المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى، مساء اليوم الأحد.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 مايو 2014)

*السيسى يظهر  فى ثانى حوار تليفزيونى على "سكاى نيوز" مساء اليوم.. ويعد بتغيير حقيقى  خلال عامين.. ويؤكد: الإخوان حولوا الخلاف السياسى إلى دينى.. وتجديد  الخطاب الدينى مسئولية الأزهر والكنيسة

الأحد، 11 مايو 2014 - 16:27

*
*




حوار السيسى على "سكاى نيوز"​*​*كتب محمد كامل ورفيدة عوضين
تعهد المرشح الرئاسى المصرى عبد الفتاح السيسى، فى  حوار خاص مع "سكاى نيوز عربية"، بأن "يشعر المصريون بتغيير حقيقى فى مناحى  حياتهم خلال عامين".

وقال السيسى أثناء حوار مع برنامج "بصراحة مع زينة يازجى" يبث فى وقت لاحق  الأحد: "إذا سارت الأمور وفق برنامجنا، سيشعر المصريون بتغيير حقيقى خلال  عامين".

وحول الحاجة إلى قوانين جديدة للقضاء على بعض السلبيات التى تواجه المجتمع  المصرى، قال السيسى إن "المصريين ليسوا بحاجة لمزيد من القوانين.. بل نحتاج  إلى احترام القانون".

ويتناول الحوار البرنامج الانتخابى للمرشح ورؤيته لأهم القضايا التى تشغل  الرأى العام فى مصر، وأيضًا علاقة القاهرة بالخارج فى المحيطين العربى  والدولى.

وقال السيسى: "ليس بينى وبين الإخوان خصومة أو ثأر، لكنهم قدموا أنفسهم  بشكل جعل المصريين لا يقبلونهم، هم حولوا الخلاف السياسى بسبب فشلهم إلى  خلاف دينى".

وأشار إلى أن المصريين لا يحتاجون لمن يحدثهم باسم الدين فهم مسلمون  ومسيحيون متدينون، وشدد على أن تجديد الخطاب الدينى مسئولية الأزهر  والكنيسة وليس مسئولية أى جهة أخرى.

اليوم السابع *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *السيسى ضيف "زينة يازجى" على "سكاى نيوز" مساء اليوم
> 
> الأحد، 11 مايو 2014 - 14:38
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]29PNbUbJzlI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مايو 2014)

*كارثة (من وجهة نظرى)​
قال المرشح الرئاسي المصري عبد الفتاح السيسي إن الجيش المصري سيتحرك للدفاع عن أي دولة عربية تواجه تهديدا ما، قائلا بالعامية المصرية:" محدش يتهدد واحنا موجودين".*


----------



## grges monir (12 مايو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كارثة (من وجهة نظرى)​
> قال المرشح الرئاسي المصري عبد الفتاح السيسي إن الجيش المصري سيتحرك للدفاع عن أي دولة عربية تواجه تهديدا ما، قائلا بالعامية المصرية:" محدش يتهدد واحنا موجودين".*


هو الكلام بفلوس
نشوف بس الاختراع بتاع الفيرس الاول وبعدين نشوف التصريح دة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 مايو 2014)

​




*البرنامج الانتخابي لـ صباحي الذي يتم تداوله هو برنامج عام 2012* 
​ 


*حملة صباحي : البرنامج الانتخابي الذي يتم تداوله هو برنامج عام 2012

*​*5/13/2014   12:56 PM*​*




*​* 

  قالت حملة حمدين صباحي رئيسا لمصر، أن البرنامج الانتخابي الذي يتم تداوله علي الانترنت منذ امس هو برنامج 2012.

  وأضافت الحملة خلال بيان عاجل، أن المنشور على موقع الحملة حتى الآن هو   كتيب المشروعات العاجلة ، وان النص الكامل لبرنامج 2014 فى طريقه للنشر   خلال الساعات المقبلة .

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  حملة صباحي : البرنامج الانتخابي الذي يتم تداوله هو برنامج عام 2012 ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 مايو 2014)

*الناظر: خطاب صباحي ليس علميًا رغم أنه تطرق لقضية البحث العلمي


فهمي غالي
الثلاثاء 13-05 - 12:10 م



 






*
*حمدين صباحي*​*

قال   الدكتور هاني الناظر، رئيس المركز القومي للبحوث السابق، إن خطاب حمدين   صباحي المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية ليس علميًا، رغم أنه تطرق لقضية البحث العلمي، في حين أن برنامج المشير عبدالفتاح السيسي يعتمد على العلم، ويرتكز على ثلاثة محاور "العلم والاخلاق والعدل".
وأضاف الناظر، خلال حواره ببرنامج "صباح البلد" والذي يبث على قناة "صدي البلد"، أن برنامج السيسي يتضمن مشروعا لإنشاء مدينة كبيرة لصناعة الدواء في مصر، وأن لقاءات المشير بالعلماء تؤكد اهتمامه الكبير بالعلماء والبحث العلمي.





​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 مايو 2014)

*استطلاع: السيسي يحصل على 76% مقابل 2% لصباحي


ضياء ربيع
الثلاثاء 13-05 - 08:20 م



 






*
*صورة ارشيفية*​*

أظهر استطلاع رأي أجراه برنامج يحدث في مصر على قناة إم بي سي مصر بالتعاون مع مركز بصيرة، أنه لو أجريت الانتخابات غدًا فإن المرشح الرئاسي عبد الفتاح السيسي سيحصد 76% مقابل 2% للمرشح حمدين صباحي.
وأوضح الاستطلاع أن 0.3% فقط سيقاطعون الانتخابات، و15% ما زالوا حائرين، مقابل 7% رفضوا الإفصاح عن وقفهم.



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 مايو 2014)

* صباحى: الجيش "مايحكمشى"
​




جانب من المؤتمر​
الشرقية – محمود الشاذلى :الثلاثاء , 13 مايو 2014 19:47
*​*نظم  أعضاء حملة حمدين صباحى بمحافظة الشرقية مؤتمراً حاشداً بقاعة الواحة  بمدينة الزقازيق، بحضور حمدين صباحى مؤسس التيار الشعبى والمرشح لرئاسة  الجمهورية، والدكتور عمروحلمى وزير الصحة الأسبق، وخالد داوود الناشط  السياسى.​*
*
واستقبل المئات من داعمى حمدين صباحى بالشرقية مرشحهم الرئاسى بالهتافات  وكان منها : " شمال يمين بنحبك يا حمدين"، "باسم الثورة وباسم كفاحى هنتخب  حمدين صباحى"، " وحياة دمك يا شهيد حكم الثورة جاى أكيد" .

كما حملوا اللافتات المؤيدة لحمدين ولافتات تحمل صور معتقلى الثورة: محمد  العراقى عضوحزب الكرامة بالزقازيق، وسامر أحمد، مطالبين بسرعة الإفراج  عنهم.

وقال صباحى فى كلمته أن الجيش المصرى على رأس الشعب المصرى يحمى ولا يحكم،  فجيشنا لكى يكون أقوى يجب أن لا يتدخل فى السياسة، ولا يترشح للرئاسة، ولا  يتدخل بين مرشح وآخر، أو يدعم حزبًا وتيارًا سياسيًا بعينه.​*
*وأضاف:  "يسعدنى ويشرفنى أن أكون فى حضرة أخى ومعلمى وسيدى الدكتور عزازى على  عزازى الغائب الحاضر فى مسقط رأسه، وإننا جميعا نسعى لأن نحقق ما عاش لأجلة  الدكتور عزازى".

وردد صباحى: "مش هنطاطى وإحنا معانا أغلبية الشعب المصرى، مش هنطاطى وإحنا  معانا شباب كافح بثورته من أجل أن يحقق العيش والحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية،  مش هنطاطى وإحنا فى رحاب الدكتور عزازى على عزازى.

وتابع: إننا جميعاً ضد الإرهاب، ونتصدى لمن يحكم بالإرهاب أو من يتحدث باسم  الدين، ونحن على قلب رجل واحد ضد الإرهاب، موضحاً أنه يريد أن يبنى الدولة  وليس هدمها مثلما فعل الدكتور محمد مرسى الرئيس المعزول، قائلاً: إحنا  مبنهدش دولتنا إحنا بنبنيها على قد ثورتنا".

وأوضح صباحى أن مناصب الدولة لن تكون إلا للأكفأ والأصلح وصاحب الإدارة  وإيجاد الحلول للمشاكل التى تواجه البلاد وليس لمسئولى حملته أو من معه.

وأعلن صباحى رفضه الشديد لاعتقال عدد من شباب الثورة وعلى رأسهم محمد  العراقى رئيس لجنة شباب حزب الكرامة بالزقازيق خلال حكم الإخوان، والحكم  عليه عقب ثورة 30 يونيو غيابيًا بالحبس 5 سنوات، مطالباً بالإفراج عن شباب  الثورة المحبوسين على ذمة قضايا سياسية.

وعن القضاء قال صباحى أسعى لاستقلال القضاء، وتطبيقه للدستور، لأن القضاء  أخطاً فى الموافقة على قانون التظاهر الذى يمنع التظاهر، لأننا نريد  قانونًا ينظم ولا يمنع.

وعن برنامجه الانتخابى أضاف صباحى أنه يريد خلال 10 سنوات القضاء على فيروس  " C " من كبد كل المصريين، وإسقاط كل الديون على الفلاحين فى بنك التنمية،  ودعم الاقتصاد الوطنى بمشروعات صغيرة ومتوسطة بمجلس أعلى على رأسه وزير فى  4 سنوات.

وتشهد قاعة المؤتمر استنفاراً أمنيا مكثفاً من قوات مديرية أمن الشرقية،  حيث دفعت قوات الأمن بعدد من مدرعات الشرطة وعدد من التشكيلات الأمنية  وقوات خاصة، وذلك تحسباً لوقوع أى عمليات إرهابية أوعنف أو شغب.​*​*
​​

الوفد​
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 مايو 2014)

*حملة «صباحي» ترفض ظهوره على شاشتي «التحرير» و«صدى البلد»






الأربعاء ١٤ مايو ٢٠١٤ - ٠٣:٠٦:٢٨ م
رفضت حملة حمدين صباحي المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، اليوم الأربعاء، ظهوره على شاشتي "التحرير" و"صدى البلد". 
أوضحت مصادر داحل قناة "صدى البلد" أن حملة حمدين رفضت   ظهوره في القناة بشكل عام بدعوي أن القناة تنتمي للفلول بحسب وصفهم، موضحين   أنهم حاولوا التواصل مع الحملة لأكثر من مرة من أجل الظهور إلا أن الحملة   رفضت الظهور.
بينما قال الإعلامي جمال عنايت مقدم برنامج "مساء جديد" على   شاشة التحرير، إن فريق عمل البرنامج حاول الإتصال بالمرشح وطلب استضافته   بالبرنامج الإ أن منسق الحملة بمجرد سماعه اسم قناة "التحرير" رفضت  الدعوة،  قائلا "قناة التحرير لا" - بحسب ما قاله جمال عنايت في حلقة أمس  الثلاثاء  من برنامجه - .







 *


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 مايو 2014)

*لو حد يعرف ازاى استعلم عن  لجنتى الانتخابيه والاسم فى الكشوف 
فى موقع العليا للانتخابات مش موجود غير هل يحق لى  الانتخاب او لا *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2014)

*العليا للانتخابات: تصويت المصريين بالخارج مستمر.. والتصويت غير مسبوق


نصر عبده
الخميس 15-05 - 06:03 م



 






**المستشار عبد العزيز سالمان*​*

أعلنت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية أن اليوم الأول لتصويت المصريين بالخارج شهد إقبالًا غير مسبوق خاصة في دول الخليج العربي، مؤكدة أن جميع اللجان فتحت أبوابها أمام الناخبين في الموعد المحدد لها وفقاً للتوقيت المحلي لكل دولة.
وقالت اللجنة في بيان لها منذ قليل: إنه في إطار متابعة لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية للتصويت فيالخارج   فإن اللجنة العامة للمصريين بالخارج في حالة انعقاد دائم ومستمر وقد شكلت   غرفة عمليات مشكلة من أعضائها وأعضاء فنيين من وزارتي الاتصالات والتنمية الإدارية مجهزة بشاشات عرض مباشر من داخل مقار اللجان فضلاً عن بيان دائم محدث بأعداد الناخبين ومقار التصويت.



*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مايو 2014)

*القاهرة (رويترز)
قال مرشح الرئاسة المصرية عبد الفتاح السيسي إن برنامجه الاقتصادي يركز على محاور أبرزها خلق فرص عمل للمصريين وضبط الحد الأعلى والحد الأدني للمرتبات وتصحيح الخلل في دعم الوقود.

وفي أول مقابلة مع مؤسسة إعلامية دولية قبل انتخابات الرئاسة التي ستجري في مصر يوم 26 و 27 مايو أيار قال السيسي إن هناك حاجة لاجراءات لتحفيز الاقتصاد وضخ أموال فيه كي يحدث تحسن حقيقى وإن الوضع الاقتصادي صعب ولكن من الممكن أن يشعر المصريون بتحسن الأوضاع خلال عامين من العمل الجاد.

ومن المتوقع على نطاق واسع أن يفوز السيسي في انتخابات الرئاسة ولكنه سيتعين عليه تحقيق نتائج سريعة لإنعاش الاقتصاد الذي يعاني من ضعف العملة وارتفاع معدل البطالة وتفاقم عجز الموازنة. 

وقال السيسي "لازم نعترف أن الوضع الاقتصادي في مصر صعب مش بس في خلال الـ 3 سنوات الماضية ... المصريين كانوا بيتطلعوا إلى حياة أكثر استقرارا من الواقع اللي احنا بنعيشه ده. احنا بنتكلم على أكتر من 50 بالمئة من الشعب المصري بيعانوا من الفقر. وفيه حجم كتير من البطالة."

وتضرر الاقتصاد المصري بشدة من الاضطرابات التي شهدتها البلاد على مدى الأعوام الثلاثة الماضية منذ الاطاحة بالرئيس حسني مبارك في 2011 . وتتوقع الحكومة الآن نمو الاقتصاد بنسبة 2.5 بالمئة فقط في السنة المالية الحالية التي تنتهي في يونيو حزيران. 

وقال السيسي:  "محتاجين اجراءات لتحفيز الاقتصاد وضخ أموال كثيرة جدا فى شرايينه عشان يحصل تحسن حقيقى يشعر به المواطن ويهدأ ويستقر ومصر تدخل فى مراحل أفضل من اللى هي فيه دلوقتي."

ويرى السيسي أنه كلما تحسن الاقتصاد تحسن سعر العملة والعكس صحيح. 

وفي غياب السياح والمستثمرين تهاوى الجنيه إلى مستويات قياسية وبلغ أدنى مستوياته على الإطلاق في السوق الرسمية يوم الأربعاء بعد عطاء استثنائي طرحه البنك المركزي بقيمة 1.1 مليار دولار لتوفير متطلبات استيراد المواد الغذائية الأساسية.

وعرض السيسي برنامجه الاقتصادي قائلا "ببساطة خالص مدخلنا خلال هذه المرحلة في برنامجنا هو توفير فرص عمل للمصريين. هو ضبط الحد الأعلى والحد الأدنى للمرتبات في مصر. الحد الأدنى في مصر يعتبر ضئيل جدا وقليل جدا علشان يحقق مستوي اجتماعي مناسب."

وبدأت مصر هذا العام تطبيق حد أدنى للأجور قدره 1200 جنيه مصري (169 دولارا) شهريا للعاملين في الحكومة والقطاع العام. لكن كثيرين من العمال يرون إن الحد الأدنى للأجور أقل من اللازم وجاء متأخرا.

ويطالب كثيرون بوضع حد أقصى للأجور في الحكومة والقطاع العام كوسيلة لعلاج الخلل في هياكل الأجور في مصر وتقريب الفروق بين الدخول.

وبعد سنوات من ابتعاد الاستثمارات الأجنبية عن مصر وسط اضطرابات أمنية واقتصادية عاتية، بعث السيسي برسالة طمأنة للمستثمرين وعدهم فيها بأن مصر ستحترم التزاماتها وستوفر لهم المناخ المناسب للعمل.

وقال: "مصر دولة كبيرة وموقعها متميز جدا فيها عمالة ضخمة. دولة شابة، حجم الشباب الموجود بمصر ضخم جدا قادر على العمل قادر على العطاء. سوق كبير قوى ممكن الاستثمار فيها يبقى ناجح جدا جدا جدا لموقعها وسوقها وهي كمان مدخل لأفريقيا بكل ما تعنيه هذه الكلمة ففي فرصة حقيقية واعدة للاستثمار فى مصر.

"نحن سنحترم التزاماتنا وسنوفر المناخ المناسب والقوانين المناسبة لتحفيز الاستثمار."

وتعمل مصر على تغيير عدد من قوانين الاستثمار وتذليل العقبات من أجل تشجيع المستثمرين الأجانب على العودة من جديد للاستثمار في مصر بعد فرار عدد منهم إثر انتفاضة يناير كانون الثاني 2011.

وبلغ حجم الاستثمارات الخارجية المباشرة في مصر ثلاثة مليارات دولار في السنة المالية 2012-2013 وهو ما يقل نحو مليار دولار عن السنة السابقة ويقل كثيرا عن المستويات في عهد مبارك.

وشدد القائد السابق للجيش المصري على ضرورة ترشيد الدعم وتوزيعه "بعدالة حقيقية" لكي يذهب للفقراء.

وقال السيسي لرويترز "احنا في وضع مؤلم الآن مع ظروف هذا الدعم وتوزيعه ... لكن احنا مش هنقدر نضغط علي الفقراء أكتر من كده."

وأضاف "محتاجين ان الدعم يتم توزيعه بعداله حقيقية. الأغنياء يمكن بينالهم من الدعم أكتر من اللي بينال الفقراء."

وأوضح السيسي أنه سيعمل على تصحيح الخلل في دعم الوقود الذي يستهلك نحو 20 بالمئة من إجمالي الإنفاق الحكومي.

وقال إن الدولة تدعم حوالي ثلاثة أرباع سعر لتر البنزين وهناك قطاعات كثيرة ليست في حاجة فعليا لهذا الدعم "وده اللي احنا هنحاول نصححه خلال المرحلة (القادمة)."

وتشير تقديرات صندوق النقد الدولي إلى أن الأموال المخصصة لدعم الطاقة في مصر تعادل ثلاثة أضعاف الإنفاق على التعليم وسبعة أضعاف الإنفاق على الصحة.

وقال وزير المالية هاني قدري دميان هذا الأسبوع إن الإنفاق على دعم الطاقة العام القادم سيزيد بنسبة عشرة إلى 12 بالمئة عن المستوى المستهدف في ميزانية السنة المالية الحالية والبالغ 130 مليار جنيه مصري (18.6 مليار دولار) ما لم تتخذ إصلاحات فورية.

وأعطى السيسي مثالا على الدعم الذي يذهب للأغنياء أو القادرين بدلا من الفقراء قائلا "لو مواطن يمتلك (سيارة) فوق ال2000 سي سي حجم الدعم المقدم ليه في الوقود في مصر اللي هي في ظروف اقتصادية صعبة قد يصل إلى 3 أو 4 آلاف جنيه شهريا... نفس الكلام للكهرباء.

"المواطن الوحيد اللي مبيستفدش بالدعم بشكل جيد هو المواطن الفقير ... احنا محتاجين نتحرك ونرشد الدعم ده بحيث إن هو يروح للفقراء فقط علشان ميبقاش مؤلم."

وقال السيسي إن برنامجه يركز أيضا على الخروج من النسبة الضيقة من الأرض التي يعيش عليها المصريون والتوسع خارج المناطق العمرانية الحالية.

وقال "البرنامج ببساطة خالص بيتكلم على أن نخرج من النسبة المحدودة جدا اللي المصريين  قاعدين عليها على الأرض دلوقت في مصر 6 بالمئة أو 7 بالمئة. محتاجين نمتد ونتمدد على الأرض المصرية أكتر من كده وندي فرص عمل أكبر من كده وندي كمان فرصة للاستثمار المصري والعربي والأجنبي."

ودعا السيسي الغرب والدول الصديقة لمصر إلى مساعدتها على مواجهة متاعبها الاقتصادية.

وقال "مصر تحتاج الى مساعداتكم خلال هذه المرحلة حتي تخرج من دائرة الفقر الذي تعاني منه." 

وضخت دول الخليج مليارات الدولارات لمساعدة الاقتصاد المصري بعد أن أطاح السيسي بالرئيس الإسلامي محمد مرسي في يوليو تموز الماضي.

وامتنع السيسي عن التكهن بمتى يمكن لمصر الاستغناء عن مساعدات الخليج لكنه قال إن مصر بحاجة للوقوف على قدميها.

وقال "احنا مش شايفين ان دا (المساعدات) أمر جيد بصراحة وبنتمنى أن ينتهى فى أسرع وقت."

وتطرق السيسي خلال المقابلة إلى دور الجيش في النشاط الاقتصادي قائلا "الجيش مشغول كتير قوي في مكافحة الارهاب في سيناء وعلى حدودنا الغربية على حدودنا الجنوبية، إنما لو فيه فرصة انه يساعد في أعمال هندسية بطرق هيتم الاستفادة من هذه الامكانيات."

واتفقت شركة ارابتك الاماراتية مؤخرا مع القوات المسلحة على بناء مليون وحدة سكنية لمحدودي الدخل في مصر بتكلفة 280 مليار جنيه (40.2 مليار دولار) ويتم الانتهاء منها قبل عام 2020 .

وقال السيسي إن الجيش لا يسيطر على أكثر من اثنين بالمئة من اقتصاد البلاد لتغطية متطلباته. ويقدر خبراء أن الجيش يسيطر على نحو ثلث اقتصاد مصر.

وقال "بالمناسبة يعني فيه كلام على أن الجيش يمتلك 40 بالمئة و 20 بالمئة من اقتصاد مصر وده مش حقيقي ولا يزيد عن 2 بالمئة من الاقتصاد. وهذا الاقتصاد اللي بنتكلم عليه هو عبارة عن المواد التي يوفرها الجيش لمتطلباته من اغذية وملبوسات.****  ‬‬‬‬‬ولو***** ‬‬‬‬‬فيه***** ‬‬‬‬‬حاجة***** ‬‬‬‬‬بقت زيادة***** ‬‬‬‬‬بيتم***** ‬‬‬‬‬توفيرها***** ‬‬‬‬‬للمجتمع***** ‬‬‬‬‬المدني. ****‬‬‬‬‬لكن***** ‬‬‬‬‬ابدا***** ‬‬‬‬‬مش***** ‬‬‬‬‬اكتر***** ‬‬‬‬‬من***** ‬‬‬‬‬كده.****‬‬‬‬‬"
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 مايو 2014)

*مجدي يعقوب: يوم عظيم للشعب المصري أن يدلي بصوته في انتخابات الرئاسة​
طباعةالجمعة 16.05.2014 - 09:13 م​






الدكتور مجدي يعقوب​أ ش أ​أدلى العالم المصري الكبير، الدكتور مجدي يعقوب، بصوته مساء اليوم الجمعة في الانتخابات الرئاسية، بمقر السفارة المصرية لدى العاصمة البريطانية لندن، ووصف ذلك بأنه يوم عظيم للشعب المصري.

وقال يعقوب - في تصريح مقتضب لمراسل وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط -: "إنه يوم   عظيم للشعب المصري الذي يبدي فيه رأيه بكل حرية، وإنني متفائل بالمرحلة   القادمة في البلاد".

وأشاد بالتنظيم في مقر السفارة المصرية، مشيرا إلى أن الحماس هو الشعور السائد لدى جميع المصريين.

يذكر أن التصويت في الانتخابات المصرية   بمقر السفارة يستمر لليوم الثاني على التوالي وبكثافة كبيرة؛ مما يعطي   مؤشرات إيجابية على النتيجة النهائية في نهاية الانتخابات.

ومن المتوقع، حضور عدد كبير من المصريين من مختلف المدن البريطانية غدا السبت وبعد غد الأحد أيام العطلة في المملكة المتحدة.





​
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 مايو 2014)

*قناة العربيةVerified account*     ‏@*AlArabiya*  

              122 ألف مصري مغترب أدلى بصوته في اليوم الثاني


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 مايو 2014)

*«العليا للرئاسة» تناشد الناخبين بالكويت تقليل استخدام الهاتف المحمول *

*منذ 47 دقيقة |                                  كتب:  أحمد يوسف * 
*Share on facebook13 Share on twitter6 * 

*





                     تصوير  :                         المصري اليوم * 
*قالت  اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية إنه نظراً للإقبال الشديد على التصويت  بسفارة مصر بالكويت، والتواجد الكثيف للمصريين بالشوارع المحيطة بالسفارة،  فقد تسبب ذلك في خروج برج المحمول الذي يغطي منطقة السفارة المصرية من  الخدمة بسبب الضغط الشديد على الاتصالات ما أدى إلى بطء في عمل أجهزة  القارئ الإلكتروني وتأخر عمليات التصويت التي تتم من خلاله.*
*واتخذت اللجنة العامة للمصريين بالخارج بالتنسيق مع  السفير المصري بالكويت ووزارة الخارجية المصرية العديد من الإجراءات  اللازمة لإعادة عمل تلك الشبكات من خلال طلب عربات تقوية لمحيط السفارة  المصرية بالكويت.*
*وتناشد اللجنة المصريين المتواجدين بنطاق السفارة تقليل  استخدام الهاتف المحمول بقدر المستطاع، مع ملاحظة أن السفارة مستمرة في  العمل حتى الانتهاء من جميع الناخبين المتواجدين في نطاقها.*
* 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 مايو 2014)

*صباحى: "الشعب هيدى درس للكذابين اللى بيقولوا الانتخابات محسومة"*

*  الجمعة، 16 مايو  2014 - 22:07*
*





                             حمدين صباحى المرشح الرئاسى* 
*الإسكندرية - جاكلين منير*

* قال حمدين صباحى المرشح الرئاسى فى مؤتمر حاشد بالإسكندرية:  "نريد الجيش يحمى ولا يحكم، وشباب مصر وشعب مصر هو صاحب الإرادة بالشارع  والسيادة بالدستور".

وأضاف صباحى "مشكلة مصر أن الشعب ناجح والحكومة فاشلة ونريد حكومة على  مستوى الشعب واللى عندهم أوهام أن عصور وسياسات الفساد والاستبداد ترجع،  ونقسم بالله العظيم ألا يعود الفساد والاستبداد مرة أخرى، وألا يعود فساد  مبارك أو استبداد مرسى".

واستطرد حمدين "اعلموا أن النصر لنا ونحن الأجدر والأكثر عددا فى هذا  الوطن"، وتابع "للكذابين اللى بيقولوا الانتخابات محسومة الشعب هيديهم درس  لن ينسوه فى الانتخابات والشباب أكثر من 20 مليونا أقول لهم انزلوا  وانتخبوا".
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2014)

*بالصور.. ننشر كواليس أقوى وأشمل حوار  لـ"السيسى".. الأحد والاثنين على قنوات النهار مع وائل الإبراشى ولبنى عسل  وخالد صلاح.. المشير يكشف تفاصيل الأيام الأخيرة قبل 30 يونيو.. ويعرض خطة  أول عامين رئاسة*

                           السبت، 17 مايو  2014 - 19:29





                             السيسى يتحدث للإعلاميين وائل الإبراشى ولبنى عسل وخالد صلاح قبل الحوار                         
 كتب على حسان

فى ثانى ظهور له بالفضائيات المصرية يجرى المشير عبد الفتاح  السيسى حوارا شاملا على قنوات النهار، يديره الإعلاميون وائل الإبراشى  ولبنى عسل وخالد صلاح يومى الأحد والاثنين فى التاسعة مساءً.

ويكشف المشير السيسى، فى الحوار، تفاصيل الأيام التى سبقت 30 يونيو، وكيف  تجاهل الإخوان الاحتجاجات الشعبية التى طالبت برحيلهم عن السلطة.

كما يتطرق فى الحوار إلى مستقبل العلاقات العربية والإقليمية ورؤيته  للتنسيق مع حكومات الدول المجاورة، فى مجال مكافحة الإرهاب والسيطرة على  الحدود المشتركة لوقف عملية تهريب السلاح، والعناصر الإرهابية والتكفيرية.

ويتحدث المشير خلال حواره الموسع، عن مستقبل العلاقات مع أوروبا والولايات  المتحدة، بعد سوء الفهم الذى ساد المجتمع الدولى بعد ثورة 30 يونيو، والذى  يتلاشى يوماً تلو الآخر، بالتزامن مع استكمال المصريين مراحل خارطة الطريق.  

ويعرض السيسى ملامح تفصيلية لحزمة المشروعات التنموية العاجلة التى يعتزم  تدشينها أول عامين من ولايته الرئاسية حال فوزه، لرفع مستوى معيشة المواطن  محدود الدخل، والحد من انتشار الفقر فى المجتمع.

ويتحدث السيسى فى الحوار عن عدة ملفات من بينها حقوق الإنسان والديمقراطية،  والرد على مخاوف البعض من عودة الدولة البوليسية ورؤيته لكيفية التعامل مع  المعارضة وبرنامجه لمواجهة الفساد، كما يكشف عن أهم محاور برنامجه  الانتخابى، فى مجالات التنمية المحلية والعشوائيات والصحة والتعليم والطاقة  والدعم والزراعة.

ويطرح الإعلاميون وائل الإبراشى ولبنى عسل وخالد صلاح  خلال الحوار، أسئلة  على السيسى حول مصادر تمويل برنامجه الانتخابى والعلاقة بين رجال الأعمال  والسلطة وكيفية التوازن مع الفقراء، كما يتطرق المشير إلى وضع الإخوان  السياسى فى المستقبل، ودور الشباب والمرأة والأقباط، إضافة إلى رؤيته للفن  والثقافة، وسبل عودة مصر إلى الريادة فى مجالات الفن والثقافة.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2014)

*صباحي: سأكون أول من يهنيء السيسي بالفوز شرط نزاهة الانتخابات*

كتب : محمد شريف




*حمدين صباحي*​
أعلن حمدين صباحي، المرشح لرئاسة  الجمهورية، أنه سيكون أول من يهنيء منافسة الرئاسي المشير عبدالفتاح  السيسي، حال فوزه بالرئاسة شرط نزاهة العملية الانتخابية.
وأكد صباحي، خلال حواره مع الإعلامي  عمرو عبدالحميد، مقدم برنامج "الحياة اليوم" على قناة "الحياة"، اليوم، أنه  سيتقبل النتيجة أيًا كانت طالما مرت الانتخابات دون تزوير، رافضًا تولي أي  منصب تنفيذي حال خسارته الانتخابات.
وتعهد المرشح الرئاسي بالقضاء على  التمييز ضد الأقباط، متوقعًا أن يحصد أصوات العديد من المواطنين المسيحيين،  وقال: "لست مقتنعًا أن الأقباط كتلة تصويتية تخضع لتوجيهات قياداتها  الدينية".
الوطن 
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2014)

*صباحي: أتعهد بالتعامل مع الإخوان كمصريين.. وأدعو الدولة لمصالحة الشباب*

كتب : محمد شريف




حمدين صباحي​
*قال حمدين صباحي، المرشح لرئاسة  الجمهورية، إن قرار فض اعتصام أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي بميدان  "رابعة العدوية" 14 أغسطس 2013، كان صحيحًا، محملًا قيادات تنظيم "الإخوان"  الإرهابي مسؤولية الدماء التي سالت أثناء فض الاعتصام.*
*وأضاف صباحي، خلال لقائه مع الإعلامي  عمرو عبدالحميد، مقدم برنامج "الحياة اليوم" على قناة "الحياة"، اليوم، أن  اعتصام "رابعة" كان يمثل تحديًا لإرادة الشعب المصري.*
*وحول طريقه تعامله مع تنظيم  "الإخوان" حال فوزه برئاسة الجمهورية، أوضح أنه سيتعامل مع الإخوان  باعتبارهم مصريين، غير أنه شدد في الوقت ذاته على أنه "لن يكون هناك وجودًا  للتنظيم" حال توليه الرئاسة، وأنه لن يسمح بوجود أحزاب على أساس ديني.*
*ودعا أجهزة الدولة للتصالح مع الشباب وفي المقدمة طلاب الجامعات، متعهدًا بالإنفاق على أسر شهداء ثورتي 25 يناير و30 يونيو.*
*الوطن
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 مايو 2014)

*الأمن يحبط خلية إرهابية حاولت اغتيال ”صباحي”










مايو1820145:58:02 مـرجب181435

منذ: 3 ساعات, 52 دقائق, 32 ثانية
قال مصدر أمني، إن قوات الشرطة تمكنت أمس من ضبط خلية إرهابية بالقاهرة،  كانت تخطط لاغتيال حمدين صباحي المرشح الرئاسي، ومحاولة إلصاق التهمة  لأجهزة الأمن.
المصدر أوضح في التصريحات له، أن المتهمين ضبطوا في أكثر من شقة بالقاهرة، وعثر بحوزتهم على أسلحة آلية، وقنابل شديدة الانفجار.
وأكد أن جهاز الأمن الوطني، لا يزال يحقق مع المتهمين، للتوصل لكافة أفراد الخلية ومعرفة المزيد من المعلومات حول نشاطهم الإجرامى. 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

*أ ش أ 


             20-5-2014 | 08:50 
















*
*





تصويت المصريين بالخارج	*​*              حصل  المرشح الرئاسى عبد الفتاح السيسى على 2404 أصوات،فى حين حصل  حمدين صباحى  على 187 صوتا، فى عملية تصويت المصريين بمقر السفارة المصرية  بواشنطن،والتى  انتهت في تمام الساعة التاسعة مساء أمس " بتوقيت  واشنطن،الرابعة صباحا  بتوقيت القاهرة"،وبلغ إجمالي عدد الناخبين الذين  أدلوا بأصواتهم 2618. 

وصرح السفير محمد توفيق سفير مصر بواشنطن أن عدد الأصوات الصحيحة بلغ  2591  صوتا مقابل 27 صوتا باطلا، ووجه الشكر للجالية المصرية التي قال إنها   أذهلت العالم مما أبدته من إصرار على المشاركة، مؤكدا أنها بعثت برسالة   تعبر عن جموع الشعب المصري في الداخل والخارج. 

من جانبه،أكد الوزير المفوض ياسر النجار نائب رئيس البعثة المصرية في   واشنطن أن المشاركة المتزايدة في العملية الانتخابية الواحدة تلو الأخرى   تدل على رغبة الشعب المصري في ممارسة دوره السياسي وفي رسم مستقبل   وطنه،ويرى أن صوته له دور كبير في اختيار المسار الذي تسير فيه مصر. 





*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

​



*مراقب دولى: الانتخابات في الخارج سارت على ما يرام والإقبال غير متوقع‎* 
​ 


*





تصويت المصريين بالخارج	*​*              قال  رمضان أبو بدر أحد المراقبين الدوليين ومدير مكتب الشبكة الدولية  للحقوق  والتنمية فى بروكسيل أن العملية الانتخابية سارت من الناحية  التقنية بشكل  جيد. 

وأضاف أبو بدر، خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامية منى سلمان فى برنامج  "مصر  فى يوم" مساء أمس الإثنين، أن المفاجأة بالنسبة لهم كمراقبين كانت فى   الإقبال الشديد على مراكز الاقتراع والتى فاقت فى اليوم الأول فقط كل   المشاركين فى استفتاء الدستور. 

وقال أبو بدر إن مندوبي المرشحين أكدوا أن الانتخابات سارت على ما يرام   ولا توجد أى شكاوى من المراقبين والمواطنين المشاركين فى الانتخابات.





*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

*حملة "السيسي" تعلن فوز مرشحها في جنوب أفريقيا بـ158 صوت من أصل 179

*​*5/20/2014   8:04 AM​*​*




​
*​*الفجر

حصل  عبدالفتاح السيسي المرشح علي منصب رئيس الجمهورية، وزير الدفاع السابق،  خلال مؤشرات الحصر العددي لفرز اصوات المصريين بالخارج علي 158 صوت من أصل  179 صوت.

وأعلنت الحملة الرسمية للمشير علي "فيس بوك" عن تفوق مرشحها علي السيد حمدين صباحي، مؤسسس التيار الشعبي.​


شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - حملة "السيسي" تعلن فوز مرشحها في جنوب أفريقيا بـ158 صوت من أصل 179 ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

*                 فرز أصوات  المصريين في زامبيا.. 91 للسيسي و9 لصباحي             *

*                                  19/05/2014 11:14 م             *





*



* *السفير رجائي نصر سفير مصر في زامبيا*

*لوساكا - (أ ش أ):*
*​أوضح السفير رجائي نصر سفير مصر في زامبيا، أن نتيجة فرز أصوات  الناخبين في الانتخابات الرئاسية التي تمت بمقر السفارة بالعاصمة لوساكا  خلال الفترة من 15-19 مايو الجارى، أسفرت عن حصول المرشح الرئاسي عبد  الفتاح السيسي علي 91 صوتاً من إجمالي 104 صوتاً، بينما حصل المرشح حمدين  صباحي علي 9 أصوات.*
*وبذلك يكون السيسي قد حصل علي أغلبية أصوات المصريين المقيمين والزائرين بزامبيا.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

*لحظة بلحظة.. ننشر المؤشرات الأولية لتصويت  المصريين بالخارج.. "السيسى" يكتسح.. المشير يحصل على 34304 أصوات فى جدة  مقابل 2164 لـ"حمدين".. و19 ألفا بقطر.. و49 ألف بالإمارات.. و5299 بسلطنة  عمان*

                           الثلاثاء، 20 مايو  2014 - 01:09





                             انتخابات المصريين بالخارج                         
 كتب يوسف أيوب وهاشم الفخرانى وإسلام جمال وحازم مقلد وسمر سيد

أظهرت المؤشرات الأولية لتصويت المصريين فى الخارج، اكتساح المشير  عبد الفتاح السيسى لنسبة التصويت، حيث حصل على أكثر من 90% من نتائج الدول  التى أعلنت حتى الآن.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

*القاهرة ـ أ ش أ *
*أعلنت الحملة الرسمية للمرشح الرئاسي المشير عبد الفتاح السيسي أن  المؤشرات غير الرسمية لنتائج تصويت المصريين في الخارج أظهرت حصوله على نحو  94 في المائة مقابل 6 في المائة لمنافسه حمدين صباحي وذلك بعد فرز أكثر من  ثلثي أصوات الخارج.*
*وأوضحت الحملة في بيان لها اليوم أن "المؤشرات  كشفت عن فوز السيسي في جميع الدول التي أعلنت نتائجها، والتي بلغت نحو 40  دولة وقنصلية، كما أظهرت المؤشرات اكتساح السيسي في دول الخليج ذات  الكثافات التصويتية الكبيرة خاصة السعودية والتي حصل فيها على 70267 صوتاً  في كل من الرياض وجدة مقابل 5213 لصباحي بنسبة تتجاوز 93 في المائة".*
*وأضافت  الحملة أن هذه النسبة قفزت لتصل إلى نحو 95.4% في الإمارات والتي حصل فيها  السيسي في كل من أبو ظبي ودبي على 49 الفا و194 مقابل 2354 صوتا لحمدين  صباحي" .*
*وأضافت الحملة أن "السيسي اكتسح النتائج في الولايات  المتحدة حيث جمع 17 الفا و573 من أصوات المصريين في واشنطن ونيويورك ولوس  انجلوس مقابل 688 صوتا لحمدين صباحي".*
*وأشارت إلى أن نتائج تصويت  الجاليات المصرية بلغت نسباً مرتفعة للغاية في البلدان الأوروبية، حيث حصل  في إيطاليا على 96 في المائة، وفرنسا 92 في المائة، وبريطانيا 90 في  المائة، كما حصل في بلجيكا على نسبة وصلت إلى 88 في المائة، و82 في المائة  في ألمانيا.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=1676802#.U3uBqXafvSI


----------



## grges monir (20 مايو 2014)

النتائج دى بتعكس نوعا ما سلبية الانتخابات دى
بتفكرنا بايام مبارك والنتايج بتاعتة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

*


grges monir قال:



النتائج دى بتعكس نوعا ما سلبية الانتخابات دى
بتفكرنا بايام مبارك والنتايج بتاعتة

أنقر للتوسيع...

+مش سلبيه قد مافى مرشح من الاتنين الناس ما بقتش طايقاه اساسا .
+الاصوات اللى واخدها صباحى دى بسميها اصوات الكراهيه فهى ليست حبا فى صباحى بل كرها فى السيسى.

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]h_D_Xm1aTXY#t=29
[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

*سلمى صباحي بعد نتائج الخارج: لا للإحباط
​





سلمى صباحى​
كتب ـ مصطفى محمود:الثلاثاء , 20 مايو 2014 21:44
*​*أعربت  سلمى صباحي، نجلة المرشح الرئاسى حمدين صباحي عن ثقتها فى تفوق والدها فى  الانتخابات الرئاسية، مشيرة إلى أن نتائج التصويت بالخارج لا تمثل مؤشراً  للنتيجة النهائية  للانتخابات، مؤكدة أن أعداد المصوتين فى الخارج لا تمثل  مركزًا فى محافظة بمصر، مطالبة أنصار والدها بعدم الإحباط.​*
*وقالت  سلمى عبر تدوينة لها على صفحتها على "فيس بوك": ''لا للإحباط يا شباب،  الانتخابات اللي فاتت كان تصويت الخارج مش مؤشر أبدًا للنتيجة النهائية،  مجموع أصوات الخارج متجيش أد مركز في محافظة واحدة في مصر، لا لليأس، هنتخب  حمدين".​*​*


الوفد​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

*الثلاثاء ٢٠ مايو  ٢٠١٤ - ٠٩:٤٠:١٤ م تنشر «المصرى اليوم»، الملامح الرئيسية للبرنامج  الانتخابى للمشير  عبدالفتاح السيسى، المرشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية،  ورؤيته لكيفية إنهاء  الأزمات المزمنة التى تعانى منها مصر، سواء  الاقتصادية أو الاجتماعية أو  السياسية، أو ما يتعلق بالخطاب الدينى  والحريات وحقوق المرأة، والتى عانت  منها مصر على مدى عقود، وعرض حلول  جذرية لتلك الأزمات، وهى الرؤية التى  فاجأ بها السيسى المصريين قبل 72  ساعة من الدخول فى مرحلة الصمت الانتخابى.  ومن المرجح أن تتم إضافة أو  إدخال تعديلات على البرنامج الانتخابى، خلال  الـ24 ساعة المقبلة، وهى  المدة التى حددتها الحملة للانتهاء من إعداد  البرنامج وإعلانه رسمياً.  تتناول الملامح الرئيسية لبرنامج المشير عرضاً  بالمشروعات الاستثمارية  والسياسات الاقتصادية والنقدية والقوانين التى يمكن  البدء بها خلال فترة  ما بعد فوزه بالرئاسة، إضافة إلى رؤيته حول كيفية  القضاء على البطالة،  وتحقيق معدلات نمو مرتفعة، إلى جانب سياسة مصر  الخارجية، ودورها الدولى  والإقليمى، وكذلك مشكلات الصحة والتعليم، ودور  المرأة وحقوقها، وتشوهات  الدعم، وثروة مصر السمكية، والبنية التحتية والطرق  والنقل، والنهوض  بالسياحة، والتقسيم الجديد لمحافظات مصر.
 السياسات الاقتصادية
 إعادة النظر فى منظومة الضرائب، بما يتفق مع الدستور وتطبيق الضرائب   التصاعدية العادلة على الدخل، دون التأثير السلبى على الاستثمار، وتوسيع   القاعدة الضريبية من خلال تحفيز القطاع غير الرسمى للانضمام إلى القطاع   الرسمى، ومكافحة التهرب الضريبى من المهنيين، وكذلك التحول من ضريبة   المبيعات إلى القيمة المضافة، وتطبيق قانون الضريبة العقارية، وتسوية   وتحصيل المتأخرات الضريبية، إضافة إلى تطبيق نظام لإدارة التدفقات النقدية   بالخزانة العامة، ومراجعة عقود الصادرات، خاصة عقود تصدير الغاز.
 مراجعة أسلوب تقديم الدعم وتوجيهه لصالح الطبقات الفقيرة وذلك لضمان  وصول  الدعم لمستحقيه، وزيادة الاستثمارات العامة فى الخدمات الأساسية  والبنية  التحتية، لتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية، إلى جانب تطوير نظام إدارة  الدَّيْن  الحكومى والاستثمارات الحكومية، وتطوير نظم المراجعة المحاسبية  الداخلية  للحكومة.
 المراجعة الشاملة لقانون المناقصات والمزايدات وإعادة النظر فى هيكل   الأجور حتى يحصل العامل على حقه مع ارتباط الأجر بالإنتاج، وربط الحد   الأدنى من الأجر بالتضخم حتى لا تتآكل القيمة مع الوقت، وكذلك استحداث   برامج تأمين فعالة وعادلة، لحماية المواطنين ضد مخاطر العجز والشيخوخة   والحفاظ على حقهم فى حياة كريمة، وترشيد الإنفاق الحكومى داخل الوزارات   وبآلية مركزية وقواعد صارمة تنطبق على الجميع ودون أى محاباة.
 السياسات النقدية
 التزام البنك المركزى باستهداف التضخم كهدف أولى، والتنسيق بين السياسة   المالية والنقدية لترشيد تمويل العجز التضخمى، واتباع سياسة سعر الصرف   المرنة التى تعمل على احتواء الضغوط التضخمية، والحفاظ على تنافسية   الصادرات المصرية، وكذلك بناء قاعدة بيانات للمنشآت الصغيرة والمتوسطة،   ووضع نظام ضريبى خاص بالمشروعات الصغيرة والمتوسطة، وإعادة النظر فى نسب   التأمينات الاجتماعية، وتقييم دقيق لكل شركة تابعة لقطاع الأعمال العام على   حدة.
 إعادة إحياء المبادرة المصرية لإصلاح مناخ الأعمال «إرادة»، والتى تم   إطلاقها فى عام 2008 لمراجعة القوانين والأدوات التشريعية المنظمة لمناخ   الأعمال، وتعديل قانون العمل بما يتوافق مع معايير منظمة العمل الدولية   وإصدار القانون الموحد للاستثمار، واستصدار قانون الأراضى الموحد.
 الرى والزراعة
 وضع ملف مياه النيل أولوية أولى باعتباره قضية الأمن القومى الأولى فى مصر.
 الإسراع فى إصدار قانون خاص بالمياه لضمان الكفاءة فى استخدامها،  ومعاقبة  كل من يتسبب فى تلويثها أو يخالف أحكام هذا القانون كعدم الالتزام  بشروط  الحصول على التراخيص أو التسبب فى تلف أو هدم مرافق الشرب والصرف  الصحى.
 وفيما يتعلق بالتنمية الزراعية والارتقاء بالفلاح المصرى، طرح البرنامج   تطوير منظومة البحث العلمى لخدمة منظومة الزراعة، ووضع سياسة تسويقية واضحة   لشراء المحاصيل الزراعية، وطرح أراض جديدة للاستصلاح بمختلف المحافظات،   وإنشاء صندوق موازنة لأسعار المحاصيل الزراعية، وحماية الأراضى الزراعية فى   الريف من تجريفها والتعدى عليها، وتطوير برامج الإرشاد الزراعى، وتوفير   الأسمدة والبذور.
 كما طرح وضع منظومة متكاملة للاستفادة من مياه الصرف الصحى المعالجة فى   زراعة بعض المحاصيل ورى الحدائق، واستخدام مياه البحر فى زراعة المحاصيل   المناسبة لذلك فى المناطق الساحلية، وتوفير التمويل اللازم للمزارعين من   خلال إعادة هيكلة البنك الرئيسى للتنمية والائتمان الزراعى، وكذلك استحداث   صيغ تمويلية أخرى، ونشر وسائل الميكنة الحديثة والصغيرة من خلال منظمات   المزارعين والتعاونيات. وتطوير الإرشاد الزراعى.
 الثروة السمكية
 فتح الآفاق للاستزراع السمكى بمجرى نهر النيل، خصوصاً بسلالات أسماك   متوفرة بمصر تنمو على الطحالب الموجودة بالمياه، دون أعلافٍ، ما يساعد على   نظافة مياه النيل، والاستفادة من طول شواطئ البحار للاستزراع السمكى،   وتطوير البحيرات، وتجهيز الصيادين بأحدث المعدات، مع الترتيب للصيد فى   البحار مع دول الجوار، والتوسع فى القروض فى هذا الشأن، وتحفيز الاستثمار   فى قطاع ثلاجات الحفظ والنقل المبرد، وإحداث تطوير تشريعى لإزالة كافة   المعوقات وفتح الآفاق لتحفيز الإنتاج والتوزيع والتصدير للأسماك.
 النقل والطرق
 ربط المحافظات بحدودها الجديدة «المقترحة» بشبكة طرق داخلية، وربط بعضها   البعض بشبكات طرق سريعة، مع التوجه نحو إنشاء طرق دولية تبرز دور مصر   كمحور تجارى بَرى يصل السودان جنوباً بالخليج العربى وبلاد الشام شرقاً   مرورا بالعقبة وبالمغرب العربى غربا، ثم أوروبا، وذلك لتفعيل دور حركة   التجارة البرية عبر مصر وتنشيط التصدير عن طريق النقل البرى، إضافة إلى   الاستفادة من النقل النهرى لتقليل التكلفة.
 تطوير النقل بالسكك الحديدية، وطرح خطوط جديدة، وتحديث مرفق السكك   الحديدية لنقل الأفراد، وطرح ثلاثة موانئ بحرية فى كل من: رأس بناس وسيدى   برانى والطور، لاستيعاب حركة التجارة «الترانزيت»، والمناطق المخصصة لصناعة   السفن وصيانتها وتموينها.
 طرح المشروع العالمى لتنمية محور قناة السويس ليمثل انطلاقةً اقتصاديةً   لمصر فى هذا الموقع الاستراتيجى من العالم، وطرح 8 مطارات جديدة تربط   المحافظات بحدودها الجديدة مع دول العالم.
 المرور
 تحسين جودة الطرق من خلال تحديث شبكات الطرق البرية وتوسيعها، ودراسة   المسارات المرورية المختلفة وإدخال التعديلات اللازمة بما يضمن انسيابية   حركة المرور، وإنشاء طرق جديدة لتعزيز طاقة الطرق القائمة، والانتهاء من   إنشاء خط مترو «6 أكتوبر- الجيزة»، و«العاشر من رمضان- القاهرة»، وتشجيع   نظم النقل الجماعى للعاملين بمختلف الوزارات والمؤسسات الحكومية والخاصة،   وتخصيص مساحات كافية لانتظار السيارات، خاصة فى المناطق الحيوية، والتأكيد   على الحزم والجدية فى تطبيق قواعد المرور دون أى تفرقة.
 السياحة
 إعادة إحياء السياحة الثقافية، والقيام بحملة توعية بأهمية دور السياحة   وتأثيره على حياة كل مواطن، وحملة دعائية كثيفة لاسترجاع السياحة واستخدام   قوى مصر الناعمة من أدب وفنون ومسرح لاستعادة جاذبية مصر حول العالم.
 التنمية السياحية بالخريطة المقترحة لتطوير التقسيم الإدارى لمصر،  وإضافة  26 مدينة ومركزاً سياحياً جديداً يستتبع فتح المجال لتوفير ملايين  فرص  العمل المباشرة وغير المباشرة.
 التعـــليم
 تهدف الرؤية إلى بناء الشخصية المصرية الجديدة، التى تستطيع أن تنهض  بمصر  محققة الحلم المصرى، وهو ما يستلزم منظومة تعليمية جديدة تواكب نظم   التعليم المتقدمة، وفق التأكيد على الاستحقاق الدستورى بتوجيه الحكومة   لتخصيص نسبة من الإنفاق الحكومى على التعليم على النحو المحدد دستوراً   تتصاعد تدريجياً حتى تتفق مع المعدلات العالمية.
 الربط بين الاحتياجات الفعلية لسوق العمل وبين مخرجات العملية  التعليمية،  وفتح الآفاق لاختلاف المناهج من محافظة إلى أخرى ليتوافق مع  طبيعة ما  تتطلبه سوق العمل فى كل محافظة، وإحداث طفرة فى المناهج العلمية،  وتطبيق  نظام التعليم الرقمى، ورعاية المتفوقين والموهوبين دراسياً.
 خطة متكاملة لتطوير الأبنية التعليمية ببناء المدارس الجديدة لخفض الكثافة بالفصول.
 وتتبنى الرؤية إصلاحاً للمنظومة الجامعية والبحثية، وربط تلك الجامعات   ومراكز البحث العلمى بمراكز الصناعة تلبية لمتطلبات سوق العمل،. وتحفيز   الجامعات على تأسيس بنوك للأفكار من أساتذتها المتميزين.
 الصحة
 الفصل التام بين تمويل العلاج وجهات تقديم الخدمة، وتطوير كل المستشفيات   المملوكة للدولة، وإعادة هيكلتها ماليا وإدارياً وفنياً، وتحفيز العمل   المجتمعى فى هذا الإطار، ونشر المراكز الطبية المتكاملة لخدمة خريطة   المحافظات المصرية بوضعها الجديد، وتشجيع شركات التأمين الصحى، والرعاية   المتميزة لكبار السن، ومتحَدى الإعاقة.
 النهوض ببرامج طبيب الأسرة، ووضع سياسة واضحة لمعالجة الأمراض المزمنة   والمتوطنة، ووضع برامج للاكتشاف المبكر والعلاج من الأورام، وإنشاء هيئة   متخصصة لاعتماد الجَودة للخدمة الطبية.
 إنشاء المركز المصرى للتدريب والتأهيل الطبى بهدف رفع كفاءة الطبيب  وهيئة  التمريض، وإنشاء هيكل متطور للدواء ومجلس استشارى أعلى للصحة تابع  لرئيس  الجمهورية. وإنشاء وقف جديد تحت مسمى «وقف الصحة».
 السياسة الخارجية
 إنشاء مجلس أعلى للسياسة الخارجية، يضم سياسيين ودبلوماسيين وعسكريين   واستراتيجيين لوضع الرؤية البعيدة وفقاً لأهداف محددة ترتبط بالمصلحة   العليا للبلاد وأمنها القومى وسلامتها الإقليمية. إقامة منطقة خالية من   أسلحة الدمار الشامل، ودعم التوجه إلى الاستخدامات السلمية للطاقة النووية   لدول المنطقة الأعضاء فى اتفاقية منع الانتشار النووى وعلى رأسها مصر.
 تحقيق السلام فى الشرق الأوسط بالتوصل إلى تسوية شاملة للنزاع العربى   الإسرائيلى، وإقامة دولة فلسطين المستقلة ذات السيادة وعاصمتها القدس   الشرقية والعمل على عودة اللاجئين.
 إقامة نظام إقليمى جديد فى الشرق الأوسط يتأسس على تطوير جذرى لنظام   الجامعة العربية يستهدف تحويلها تدريجياً إلى منظومة إقليمية متكاملة   اقتصادياً وثقافياً وسياسياً على نمط الاتحاد الأوروبى.
 العمل فى النطاق الأفريقى لتعزيز التعاون الاقتصادى والاستثمارى  والعلمى،  دفاعاً عن حق شعوب القارة فى التنمية المستدامة والوصول إلى آفاق  الرخاء  والاستقرار. الحفاظ على حقوق مصر المائية وأمن شعبها، ومصر  باعتبارها دولة  أفريقية تعمل على تأكيد المصالح المشتركة بينها وبين الدول  الأفريقية  وبصفة خاصة مع دول حوض النيل، وإعادة تفعيل التعاون المتوسطى  الذى انطلق  منذ عام 1993 بمبادرة مصرية.
 الأمن
 ضم وزارة الداخلية قطاعات وأجهزة تعتمد فى أدائها لعملها على قاعدة   معلومات كبيرة ودقيقة ومتطورة، ومراجعة التشريعات ذات الصلة بالشرطة   والمحليات، والاهتمام بالنواحى الوظيفية والإنسانية والمعيشية لأفراد   الشرطة.
 إعادة توزيع بعض الاختصاصات الموكلة لجهاز الشرطة ليتفرغ لأداء رسالته   السامية نحو الأمن والأمان، دون إخلال بترابط وتداول المعلومات التى تدعم   تحقيق الأمن، وإصلاح المنظومة الأمنية وتطويرها وتحديثها مع تطوير قدرات   العاملين بها.
 إعادة نشر الأمن والاستقرار فى الشارع المصرى وإرساء علاقة صحية بين   أجهزة الأمن والشعب، تحكمها مبادئ سيادة القانون واحترام كرامة المواطنين   وحريتهم، والقضاء على الإرهاب، ضمن جوانب اجتماعية وسياسية واقتصادية   ووفقاً لخطة استراتيجية متكاملة.
 التصدى للتحديات الأمنية التى تواجه الأمن القومى، خاصة محاولات اختراقه   من الخارج خلال هذه المرحلة الفاصلة فى تاريخ العمل الوطنى، وتحقيق الأمان   والاطمئنان للمواطن المصرى من خلال إنفاذ القانون، وتفعيل مبادئ وإجراءات   العدالة الانتقالية طبقاً للمعايير الدولية.
 المرأة
 التزام كل سلطات الدولة بتنفيذ أحكام المادة 11 من الدستور، على نحو  يلغى  جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، تحقيقاً للمساواة بينها وبين الرجل،  وأن  تُتخذ كل التدابير اللازمة لتمثيلها تمثيلاً مناسباً فى المجالس  النيابية،  وكفالة حقها فى تولى جميع الوظائف العامة فى الدولة.
 الخطاب الدينى
 تحسين أحوال الدعاة للاضطلاع بدورهم المنشود فى المجتمع، وسد الفجوة   والعجز فى أعداد الدعاة من خلال الأساتذة والمتخصصين بالجامعات والمعاهد   المختلفة، واستقبال البعثات العالمية الطالبة للعلم بالأزهر الشريف مع   إرسال البعثات الدائمة حول العالم للتأكيد على حقيقة الإسلام الوسطى   وسماحته.
 تأسيس «المجلس الأعلى للدعوة» تحت مظلة شيخ الأزهر، لترسيخ القيم   والمبادئ الإنسانية، وتنمية روح الانتماء، ولم الشمل، وإعلاء قيمة   المواطنة.
 دعوة الكنيسة المصرية للاستمرار فى القيام بدورها الوطنى نحو خلق مجتمع   متآخٍ متحاب والدعوة لمكارم الأخلاق وتنمية روح الانتماء وإعلاء قيم العمل   والإنتاج، وحث الإعلام على أن يكون ضمن خريطته الإعلامية برامج تدعو إلى   نشر القيم والمبادئ، وتعزز من روح الانتماء والتسامح، مع التركيز على دور   إعلام الدولة فى هذا الصدد.
 قطاع الصناعة
 المناطق الصناعية المستهدفة بالخريطة الاستثمارية «المقترحة» بكل  الوحدات  المحلية والمراكز وأماكن التجمعات السكنية، والهادفة لتنشيط  الصناعات  المرتبطة بالمنتجات الزراعية، وتدوير المخلفات وتصنيع الأسماك  ونشر  الصناعات كثيفة العمالة، والصناعات المغذية للصناعات الكبرى، وتهدف  لتوفير  ملايين فرص العمل فى مواقع لم تصل التنمية إليها من قبل فى الصعيد  والقرى  والنجوع والمراكز المختلفة، فضلاً عن إضافة 22 مدينة للصناعات  التعدينية  (مقترحة) على الخريطة المصرية فضلاً عن مدينة صناعية كبرى  بالعريش تفتح  الآفاق لعشرات الآلاف من فرص التشغيل الجديدة.
 قطاع التنمية العمرانية والمقاولات
 التنمية العمرانية غير المسبوقة فى العاصمة بحدودها الجديدة، والمدن   السياحية المختلفة، والقرى والمراكز الجديدة المصاحبة لاستصلاح الأراضى   وبالتوازى مع خطة بناء المدارس والمستشفيات بجميع أنحاء مصر، وغير ذلك مما   يفتح المجال أمام توسعات كبيرة فى قطاع المقاولات وكل الأنشطة المرتبطة   بتوفير مستلزمات البناء بكل صورها، موفرة لملايين فرص التشغيل (المباشر   وغير المباشر) فى قطاع التنمية العمرانية.
 قطاع المناطق الحرة والنقل والخدمات اللوجستية
 إنشاء 8 مطارات، و3 موانئ جديدة ومنطقة حرة بطور سيناء «جنوب سيناء   سابقاً»، ومشروعات تنمية إقليم قناة السويس إلى جانب شبكات الطرق البرية   المختلفة، ومجموعة القطارات السريعة المقترحة، وتطوير منظومة النقل النهرى،   وشبكة السكك الحديدية، كلها مشروعات خدمية عملاقة، تفتح الآفاق لاستيعاب   مئات الآلاف من فرص العمل الجديدة فى تشييدها أو مدها وتشغيلها.
 قطاع مياه الشرب والصرف الصحي
 توصيل مياه الشرب والصرف الصحى إلى مختلف مناطق الجمهورية بما يكفل  توفير  مئات الآلاف من فرص العمل فى قطاع المقاولات، والتشغيل لهذه المرافق.
 القطاع الحكومى
 اللامركزية الإدارية تخدم أغراض التنمية فى المحافظات بوضعها الجديد،   وتمنح تراخيص المشروعات وتراقبها وتخدمها، الأمر الذى سيؤدى حتماً إلى   توفير مئات الآلاف من فرص العمل بالحكومة سواء بالمحافظات، أو بالوحدات   المحلية المختلفة، أو بالجهات الإدارية، والأمنية وبهيئات وشركات إدارة   المرافق الحكومية.
 مكافحة الفقر وتأمين وصول الدعم إلى مستحقيه
 تحسين مستوى المعيشة للفرد والأسرة من خلال محاور رئيسية تتمثل فى زيادة   الطلب على سوق العمل من خلال استثمارات فى شتى المجالات بما يؤدى إلى   زيادة دخل الفرد وارتفاع الحد الأدنى للأجور، وزيادة الإنتاج الزراعى   والصناعى للسيطرة على ارتفاع الأسعار.\






**
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]4VFsrCvoh9s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2014)

*"ائتلاف المصريين بالخارج" يطالبون صباحي بالاعتذار 5/21/2014   10:52 PM







 احمد عبد الجليل     طالب "ائتلاف المصريين بالخارج" حملة المرشح الرئاسي  حمدين صباحي بالاعتذار عن التصريحات التي أطلقت بشأن عملية التصويت في  الخارج.   وقال الائتلاف في بيان له: تلقى المصريون فى مختلف دول العالم  بمزيج  من الدهشه والغضب تصريحات مسئولى الحمله الانتخابية للمرشح الرئاسي  السيد  "حمدين صباحى" تعقيبا على نتائج الفرز للانتخابات الرئاسية للمصريين  فى  الخارج والتى عكست حاله الصدمه الشديده لمسئولى الحمله وخيبه الامل  التى  ترسبت فى نفوسهم من تلك النتائج وعكست ايضا قلة خبرة مسئولى الحمله   السياسية هذه الصدمه لاتبرر على الاطلاق تلك التصريحات الغير مسئوله والتى   اساءوا فيها للمصريين بالخارج بشكل عام ...ولمن ادلوا باصواتهم بشكل خاص   ويتعدى ذلك بالتشكيك فى وطنيتهم.   وأضاف الإئتلاف: هناك  بعض الحقائق وجب  علينا توضيحها لمسئولى  الحمله، أهمها ان اعداد المصوتين من المصريين فى  الخارج تعدت اى اعداد صوتت  من قبل فى اى انتخابات خاصه مع الغاء التصويت  البريدى وتكبد آلاف المصريين فى الخارج مشقة السفر آلاف الاميال من محل  اقامتهم للمقرات الانتخابيه.   وتابع: ان المصريين فى الخارج من اهم مكونات  النسيج الوطنى ولم ولن ينفصلوا عنه ابدا ولم ولن نقبل التشكيك فى وطنيتنا  من اى من كان. 
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - "ائتلاف المصريين بالخارج" يطالبون صباحي بالاعتذار *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2014)

*نشوى الحوفي : شريف عامر فاهم المهنية غلط .. ومرة تانية ملعون كل مدعي !    










 الأربعاء ٢١ مايو ٢٠١٤ - ١٠:٢٢:٤٥ م   علقت الكاتبة نشوى الحوفي على  المناظرة الإفتراضية التي أجراها المذيع  شريف عامر بين مرشحي الرئاسة  حمدين صباحي والمشير عبد الفتاح السيسي حيث  قام القائمون على البرنامج  بعمل مونتاج لعدة لقاءات سابقة للمرشحين وعمل  مونتاج لإجابات عن أسئلة  يعيدها شريف عمل ويتم عرض اجابة كل مرشح بعد  المونتاج حيث كتبت الحوفي على  صفحتها على موقع الفيس بوك قائلة : 
 شريف عامر فاهم المهنية الاعلامية غلط ...  أراد ان يقدم اي انفراد يا  حرام فعمل مناظرة افتراضية من حوارات سابقة  لحمدين والسيسي يسال سؤال في  موضوع واحد و يقتطع جزء من حوار احدهما حول  هذه القضية ...كل الاجابات  لصالح حمدين بالكذب... مثال يسال في الطاقة يبقى رد السيسي فقط اللمبات  الموفرة دون التطرق للطاقة  الشمسية اللي قابل فيها ابراهيم سمك و النقراشي  .... اما رد حمدين فيتضمن  طبعا محطات الطاقة الشمسية !!!!!وهكذا  مرة  تانية ملعون كل مدعي ... 



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2014)

* أستاذ علوم سياسية: نتائج التصويت بالخارج"خادعة"   




 الاربعاء , 21 مايو 2014 23:41
 قال الدكتور حازم حسني، أستاذ العلوم السياسية بجامعة القاهرة، إن نتائج التصويت في الخارج «خادعة»، وكثيرون امتنعوا عن التصويت.
 واستبعد «حسني»، في حواره مع الإعلامي تامر أمين، مقدم برنامج «من  الآخر»  على قناة «روتانا مصرية»، مساء الأربعاء، خوض مؤسس التيار الشعبي  حمدين  صباحي، السباق الرئاسي، بهدف إكمال ما وصفه البعض بـ«المسرحية».
 وأشار «حسني»، إلى أنه باالرغم من دعم الكويت لمصر، لكنها لن تسمح   بالقضاء نهائيًا على جماعة الإخوان، لأن التنظيم الدولي للجماعة ممتد   ومتوغل داخل كثير من كيانات الدول العربية بينها الكويت.
*​*


الوفد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مايو 2014)

*حظر الدعاية للسيسى وصباحى بانتخابات الرئاسة اعتبارا من منتصف ليلة غد

الخميس، 22 مايو 2014 - 14:31*​*







صورة أرشيفيةاليوم السابع


مع أول دقيقة بعد منتصف ليلة غد، الجمعة، تبدأ فترة الصمت الانتخابى  للمرشحين الرئاسيين المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى وحمدين صباحى، وذلك على مدار  يومى السبت والأحد، والتى تحظر فيها اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية  الدعاية الانتخابية للمرشحين.

وقال المستشار طارق شبل، عضو الأمانة العامة للجنة العليا للانتخابات  الرئاسية، إن قانون الانتخابات الرئاسية نص فى المادة 18 على "أن تبدأ  الحملة الانتخابية اعتباراً من تاريخ إعلان القائمة النهائية للمرشحين حتى  قبل يومين من التاريخ المحدد للاقتراع"، مشيراً إلى أن هذا الصمت يحظر فيه  الدعاية الانتخابية على المرشحين، سواء الأنشطة التى يقوم بها المرشح  ومؤيدوه، والتى تستهدف إقناع الناخبين باختياره، علاوة على وقف الاجتماعات  المحدودة والعامة والحوارات، ونشر وتوزيع مواد الدعاية الانتخابية، ووضع  الملصقات واللافتات واستخدام وسائل الإعلام المسموعة والمرئية والمطبوعة  والإلكترونية.

وأوضح شبل، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، المادتان 49 و55 من قانون  الانتخابات الرئاسية نصتا على عقوبة لكل من يخالف فترة الصمت الانتخابى،  حيث نصت المادة 55 على أن يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرين ألف جنيه، ولا تزيد  على مائتى ألف جنيه، كل من خالف الأحكام المنظمة للدعاية الانتخابية.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2014)

*العليا للرئاسة": 114 ألف يتابعون الانتخابات من منظمات محلية ودولية  السبت، 24 مايو 2014 - 23:00





انتخابات الرئاسة ـ أرشيفية  كتب إبراهيم قاسم ومحمود حسين
      أكدت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية أن عدد المتابعين الذين صرحت لهم اللجنة  بمتابعة الانتخابات الرئاسية المقرر إجراؤها يومى الاثنين والثلاثاء من  الأسبوع الجارى، الموافقين 26 و27 مايو الجارى، هو 114 ألف متابع من منظمات  المجتمع المدنى المحلية والدولية وبعض الهيئات والاتحادات الدولية.

وقالت مصادر بلجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية لـ"اليوم السابع" إن الـ114 ألف  متابع من بينهم 90 ألف من أعضاء منظمات المجتمع المدنى المصرية، و24 ألف من  المنظمات والبعثات الدولية.

وأضافت المصادر أن عدد المنظمات التى صرحت لها اللجنة بمتابعة الانتخابات،  80 منظمة مصرية، و6 دولية، علاوة على عدد من الاتحادات والبعثات الدولية. 

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2014)

*ننشر نموذج بطاقة الاقتراع فى انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية  السبت، 24 مايو 2014 - 22:48





نموذج بطاقة الاقتراع  كتب إبراهيم قاسم
      ينشر "اليوم السابع" نموذج بطاقة إبداء الرأى فى انتخابات رئاسة  الجمهورية، التى ستجرى يومى الاثنين والثلاثاء من الأسبوع الحالى،  الموافقين 26 و27 مايو 2014.

وتضم بطاقة الاقتراع اسم المرشح وشهرته وصورته ورمزه الانتخابى، وبجوار كل مرشح مربع "إبداء الرأى".






*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2014)

*ننشر أعداد اللجان الفرعية والعامة والناخبين في جميع المحافظات*

*  السبت، 24 مايو  2014 - 22:33*
*





                             لجان انتخابات - أرشيفية* 
*كتب إبراهيم قاسم ومحمود حسين*

*ينشر "اليوم السابع" إحصائية بأعداد اللجان الفرعية واللجان  العامة وعدد الناخبين فى الانتخابات الرئاسية، المقرر إجراؤها 26 و27 مايو  الجارى، فى كل محافظة على مستوى الجمهورية.

المحافظات	عدد الناخبين	عدد اللجان العامة	عدد اللجان الفرعية
القاهرة 	6858646	43	1451
مرسى مطروح	214947	8	150
جنوب سيناء	73260	8	21
الإسكندرية	3506754	14	768
دمياط	908546	9	259
السويس	399215	5	92
المنوفية	2340830	12	606
الإسماعيلية	750504	10	224
الفيوم	1660320	7	240
المنيا	2864201	12	703
أسيوط	2268855	14	589
سوهاج	2466372	17	798
قنا	1710342	10	864
بورسعيد	462304	8	111
الوادى الجديد	150087	5	556
البحر الأحمر	114982	7	111
اسوان	902630	8	252
الشرقية	3694288	23	1156
كفر الشيخ	1975178	14	582
الغربية	3085060	12	801
القليوبية	2755546	15	669
الجيزة	4586256	22	954
البحيرة	3371283	18	887
بنى سويف	1702806	9	522
شمال سيناء	226564	11	61
الدقهلية	3891184	22	1023
الأقصر 	574098	6	195
الإجمالى 	53.909.306	352	13.899
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2014)

التعليم تسـلم الداخلية 11 ألف مدرسـة لتأمين الانتخابات  نشر فى : الأحد 25 مايو 2014 - 9:34 ص | آخر تحديث : الأحد 25 مايو 2014 - 9:34 ص     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  كتبت ــ منى زيدان: 

   قال المتحدث باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم جمال عبدالعال،  لـ«الشروق»، إن الوزارة ستسلم 11 ألفا و113 مدرسة، على مستوى الجمهورية،  لوزارة الداخلية اليوم لإجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية، التى ستجرى فى 13 ألفا  و898 لجنة.
  وأضاف عبدالعال لـ«الشروق» أن تسليم المدارس لوزارة الداخلية قبل  الانتخابات بيوم، هدفه تمكين الشرطة من تمشيط المدارس من الداخل والخارج،  وفحصها وتجهيزها لإجراء الانتخابات، تحسبا لوجود أى مفرقعات أو مواد غير  آمنة على الناخبين، مشيرا إلى أن الداخلية ستعيد تسليم المدارس للوزارة  التعليم بعد انتهاء الانتخابات بيوم واحد، حتى تتمكن الوزارة من إعادة  تنظيمها مرة أخرى لإجراء امتحانات الطلاب.
  وعن مشاركة المعلمين والعاملين بالتعليم فى الانتخابات الرئاسية، قال  عبدالعال إن الوزارة لم تُبلغ رسميا بذلك حتى، وأن الأمر يرجع إلى اللجنة  العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، فإذا قررت الاستعانة بالمعلمين ستنشر الوزارة  الخبر على موقعها الالكترونى، ليستعد المعلمون المجهزون للمشاركة فى  الانتخابات للقيام بعملهم.
  يذكر أن امتحانات التعليم الفنى، بنظاميه الثلاث والخمس سنوات، ستتوقف  اليوم، ولمدة 4 أيام لحين الانتهاء من الانتخابات الرئاسية، على أن يستكمل  الطلاب امتحاناتهم يوم الخميس المقبل.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2014)

*لأمن المصري: محاولة لاغتيال السيسي بسيارة مفخخة
* *




* *
تاريخ النشر : 2014-05-25
خ- خ+
* *
رام الله - دنيا الوطن
قال مصدر أمني مصري إن الأجهزة الأمنية "رصدت مخططا لاستهداف المرشح  للرئاسة عبد الفتاح السيسي عن طريق تفجير سيارة مفخخة، خلال الانتخابات  الرئاسية التي ستبدأ الاثنين".
* *
وقال المصدر لمراسل صحيفة "المدينة" السعودية في القاهرة، إن تعليمات صدرت للسيسي بعدم التحرك ميدانيا في يومي الاقتراع.
* *
وطالبت قوات الأمن المرشح الثاني حمدين صباحي بتحديد تحركاته حتى لا يتم استهدافه لإفشال الانتخابات.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2014)

ر قرارات لجنة «الانتخابات الرئاسية» بتنظيم العمل باللجان العامة والفرعية 


  الأحد 25/مايو/2014 - 11:22 ص   
نشرت الجريدة الرسمية، قرار لجنة الانتخابات الفرعية بتنظيم العامل باللجان  العامة والفرعية المشرفة على الانتخابات الرئاسية لسنة 2014.

ونص القرار المكون من "6 مواد" على أنه لا يجوز استبدال رئيس أو عضو اللجان  "العامة أو الفرعية" بين القضاة، وفى حالة الضرورة القصوى، يجوز لرئيس  المحكمة الابتدائية بعد موافقة اللجنة أن يحل محله غيره.

ونصت المادة الثانية، على أن لرئيس اللجنة الفرعية مباشرة عملة طوال يومى  الاقتراع حتى إتمام عملية الفرز، وإعلان الحصر العددى، وإذا حال مانع دون  ذلك حل محله غيرة من القضاة الواردة أسماؤهم بكشف الاحتياط المرفق دون  غيرهم، وتخطر لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية فورًا بذلك.

ونصت المادة الثالثة على أنه يجوز الاستعانة بالاحتياطى المرسل من لجنة  الانتخابات الرئاسية فقط لشغل اللجان الفرعية والعامة الذي يتخلف أعضاؤها  عن العامل بها، كما يعتبر العضو المتخلف عن الحضور بأية لجنة معتذرًا عن  الإشراف على الانتخابات ولا يجوز إسناد أي أعمال خاصة بالانتخابت الرئاسية  إليه.

وتناولت المادة الرابعة حالة ندب احتياطى ولم يتم الاستعانة به، وينتدب في  هذه الحالة للمساعدة في تسيير العمل باللجان الفرعية المزدحمة كما يتم  الاستعانة به في عمليات الفرز.

ونصت المادة الخامسة على أن يسلم رئيس المحكمة الابتدائية كل رئيس لجنة  فرعية كشفًا بأسماء الإداريين المنتدبين للعمل باللجنة من واقع الكشوف  المرسلة من لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية ولا يجوز تبديل أو إضافة أي موظف  للعمل باللجان العامة أو الفرعية، إلا بعد إخطار لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية.

وأكدت المادة الرابعة على نشر القرار بالجريدة الرسمية والعمل به من اليوم التالى لنشره، وصدر القرار في 21 مايو 2014.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2014)

*





  الفجر      أعلن التحالف الديمقراطي لمراقبة الانتخابات عن بدء  غرفة العمليات الخاصة بمراقبة يومي الإقتراع للانتخابات الرئاسية .     وأشار التحالف المكون من أكثر 30 منظمة حقوقية مراقبته للانتخابات بـ 1500  مراقب موزعين علي محافظات مصر المختلفة, مؤكداً إن هناك ضرورة ملحة  للمشاركة شعبية أكبر في العملية الإنتخابية.     وقال المتحدث بإسم التحالف مجدي عبد الفتاح, المدير التنفيدي لمؤسسة البيت  العربي لحقوق الإنسان، إن الهدف من التحالف هو  توسيع دائر المواطنين المشاركين في عملية المراقبة الانتخابية بإعتبارها  أحد الحقوق التي أقرها الدستور المصري والمواثيق الدولية .     وأشار إلى إن هناك احتياج كبير سوء علي المستوى المحلي او الدولي لمشاركة  بشكل كبير في الانتخابات القادمة خاصة وأن مصر تمر بمرحلة انتقالية اعقبت ثورتين كان هدفهما الأول هو الحرية والديمقراطية كأحد أدوات التبادل السلطة عبر الانتخابات والمشاركة فيها بكافة انواع المشاركة ، ولابد وان يشعر المواطن بجدية ونزاهة الانتخابات وان يطمئن الي ان صوت سيدهب الي من اختاره بارادته الحر عن طريقة مراقبة الانتخابات  بشكل حيادي منهجه هو القوانيين المحلية ومعايير الدولية  للانتخابات الحرة  والنزيهة     وأكد عبد الفتاح انه تم تدريب جميع المراقبين علي القوانيين المحلية  المنظمة للعملية الانتخابية بالاضافة الي المعاهدات والمواثيق الدولية  للانتخابات الحر والنزيهة مشيرا الي ان الحيادة والالتزام بدوره كمراقبة  للعملية الانتخابية هو اهم معيار لدي اختيار المراقبين ،  وشدد علي ان سيتم  رصد اجراءا التصويت والالتزام المرشحين ومناصريهم والسلطة التنفيدية بتلك  الاجراءات مند بدا التصويت حتي الفرز بالاضافة الي المراقبة النوعية نساء  وشباب ومعاقين ، الي جانب الانتهاكات واحداث العنف     وأوضح عبد الفتاح, أن التحالف لديه 16 غرفة عمليات منتشر في محافظات  المختلفة بالاضافة الي الغرفة المركزية بالقاهرة لمتابعة يومي الإقتراع من  بداية التصويت وحتي الفرز موضحاً أن التحالف لم يتلقي اي دعم من اي جه  اجنبية او محلية، سوء كان مادي أوفني وان جميع المراقبين مشاركين بشكل طوي  من اجل تقديم تقارير شفافة وغير منحازة للمواطن المصري والمجتمع الدولي حول  سير العملية الانتخابية.     وأضاف المدير التنفيدي لمؤسسة البيت العربي لحقوق الانسان أن المنظمات  المشاركة بالتحالف هي مؤسسة البيت العربي لحقوق الانسان ، البرنامج العربي  لحقوق الانسان ، مركز الوعي العربي للقانون ، وجمعية كل الناس للتنمية  الشاملة ، والشبكة المصرية للمشاركة المجتمعية والتي تضم 21 منظمة حقوقية ،  جمعية التنمية والبر ببني سويف ، رابطة محاميات بني سويف ، جمعية مصر  للتنمية والتطور الديمقراطي ، جمعية سواعد المشاركة للتنمية ، مركز انسان  حر للحقوق والحريات     وأضاف أن غرفة عمليات التحالف ستستقبل مشاركة المواطنية وشكواهم عبر  01116032636 ، 01223175855 ، 01151193862 .   

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - 30 منظمة حقوفية تدشن "التحالف الديمقراطي لمراقبة الانتخابات" 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2014)

*حبس طالبين بالمنصورة 15 يوما لتمزيقهما دعاية السيسي  كتب : صالح رمضان منذ 8 دقائق        




  قرر محمد الحفني، مدير نيابة ثاني المنصورة، تحت إشراف المستشار أحمد   نصر، المحامي العام لنيابات جنوب الدقهلية، حبس طالبين من المنتمين لتنظيم   الإخوان 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات بتهمة تشويه وتمزيق لافتات الدعاية   الانتخابية للمشير عبد الفتاح السيسي، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية.

  ووجهت النيابة الاتهامات للطالبين بالانضمام لجماعة إرهابية وتمزيق دعاية انتخابية لمرشح وحيازة منشورات.

  وكانت مباحث قسم شرطة ثان المنصورة بقيادة الرائد شريف أبو النجا، رئيس   المباحث، ألقت القبض على كلا من حسن إبراهيم محمد حسن، 18 سنة طالب   بالمدرسة الثانوية العسكرية، ومحمد محمود السعيد عبد الفتاح، 16 سنة طالب   بمدرسة شها للثانوية مقيم بقرية شها مركز المنصورة وذلك خلال قيامهما   بتشويه الدعاية الانتخابية للمشير السيسي وتمزيق البعض منها.

  الوطن*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2014)

حملة السيسي» لمؤيدي المشير
  2014-05-25 14:38:09    






     	«حملة السيسي» لمؤيدي المشير: «عايزينها تبقي حمرا»

	دعت الحملة الشعبية للمرشح الرئاسي المشير عبد الفتاح السيسي، مؤيديه إلى  ارتداء ملابس حمراء في يومي الاقتراع، غدًا الإثنين وبعد غد الثلاثاء.

	وقال مسئولون في حملة "مصر أد الدنيا" الداعمة للسيسي: "إن الاقتراع "يوم  عيد" للمصريين، وإن الحملة تريد تمييز أنصار المشير بملابس وعلامات تحمل  لونًا موحدًا".

	وأضاف منسق الحملة، ممدوح شفيق النحاس: "إن عددًا من الحركات المؤيدة لـ  «السيسي» اتفقت على ارتداء اللون الأحمر، وذلك من خلال اجتماع عام، حضرته  30 حركة وحزبًا، منها حركة شركاء من أجل الوطن، حركة مصر فوق الجميع،  ائتلاف ثوار 30 يونيو، حركة المصريون قادمون، الجبهة الثورية لحماية مصر،  جبهة الوطنيين الحقيقيين، حزب الاستقامة، حزب مصر أد الدنيا".


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2014)

*تمكنت قوات الأمن من ضبط إخوانى فى المنيا بحوزته (3) من الصناديق الخاصة  بالانتخابات المستولى عليها من مركز شرطة أبو قرقاص خلال أحداث الشغب التى  صاحبت فض اعتصامى رابعة والنهضة, عدد (6) زى عسكرى كامل بالرتب.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2014)

*




* 
*     	شهدت الحملة الرسمية لدعم المشير عبد الفتاح السيسي رئيسًا للجمهورية، منذ  قليل، أزمة حادة بعد توارد أخبار عن انسحاب العديد من منسقي الحملة بمراكز  محافظة المنوفية، احتجاجًا على عدم الحصول على التوكيلات الخاصة بهم  للإشراف على الانتخابات، وسط توارد أنباء عن قيام عضو مجلس شعب سابق عن  الحزب الوطني المنحل باستلام التوكيلات من مقر الحملة الرئيسية وتمزيق كافة  التوكيلات الخاصة بالمندوبين الغير تابعين لـ"الوطني" المنحل.  	   	فيما أعلن عدد كبير من أعضاء الحملة الانسحاب من الحملة قبل ساعات من  انطلاق سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية وعدم النزول أمام اللجان اعتراضًا على عدم  حصولهم على التوكيلات الخاصة بهم.  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




أزمة داخل الحملة الرسمية لدعم السيسي قبل ساعات من الانتخابات  	   	حيث أعلن منسقي المراكز داخل الحملة الرسمية، سحب دعمهم للمرشح الرئاسي  السيسي واتهموا أحد قيادات الحزب الوطني بالمنوفية بتمزيق التوكيلات الخاصة  بهم، مؤكدين أنهم لن يدعموا السيسي وأنهم لن ينزلوا إلى الشارع.  	   	من جانبه قال عادل أبو عيطة، أحد منسقي المراكز بالحملة: "إن أحد أعضاء  الحزب الوطني بالمنوفية، قام بالحصول على التوكيلات الخاصة بنا وبالمواطنين  معنا وقام بتمزيقها في الحملة الرسمية في القاهرة ليلغي شرعيتنا أمام  المواطنين".  	   	وأضاف أبو عيطة، أن أعضاء الحملة لن يسمحوا لأي شخص مهما كان من المنتمين  للحزب الوطني أن يتصدر المشهد السياسي وأنهم أعلنوا انسحابهم من الحملة  بالكامل على مستوى المراكز، وقاموا بتمزيق الأوراق التي جمعتها الحملة من  المواطنين لعمل التوكيلات.  	أعضاء بالحملة متهمون ببيع التوكيلات للفلول مقابل أموال   	   	فيما اتهم آخرون، مجموعة من الأعضاء في الحملة ببيع التوكيلات للفلول مقابل أموال، معلنين جميعًا أنهم منسحبون من حملة دعم السيسي.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2014)

*"العليا للانتخابات" تخصص خطا ساخنا لتلقى الشكاوى على رقم 16923*

*  الأحد، 25 مايو  2014 - 18:08*
*





                             اللجنة العليا للانتخابات* 
*كتب إبراهيم قاسم ومحمود حسين*

*صرح المستشار الدكتور عبد العزيز سالمان أمين عام لجنة الانتخابات  الرئاسية بأنه تم تخصيص رقم موحد للاستفسار عن أى معلومات، وكذلك الإبلاغ  عن الشكاوى الخاصة بالانتخابات الرئاسية يرجى الاتصال على الخط الساخن  للجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية 16923، ويوجد عشرة خطوط على هذا الرقم.

وأضاف فى بيان له منذ قليل: "يمكنكم إرسال الشكاوى على الإيميل الخاص باللجنة pec2014@elections.eg".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2014)




----------



## BITAR (25 مايو 2014)

*"العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة": اختطاف أوراق اللجنة الفرعية 49 بأسيوط*​ 
 *الإثنين، 26 مايو 2014 - 00:00*​ 



*المستشار الدكتور عبد العزيز سالمان*​*كتب إبراهيم قاسم ومحمود حسين*
 *صرح المستشار الدكتور عبد العزيز سالمان أمين عام لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، بأن الأوراق الخاصة باللجنة الفرعية رقم 49 مركز أسيوط تم اختطافها من يد رئيسة اللجنة أثناء سيرها، وتحرر عن هذه الواقعة محضر، وأخطرت به لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية التى أمرت بطبع أوراق جديدة بأرقام مسلسلة مغايرة وإرسالها فوراً إلى اللجنة المذكورة.*
*وقال "سالمان" فى بيان له منذ قليل، إنه ألقى القبض على المتهم، وجار التحقيق معه والبحث عن الأوراق.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)

*انفجار قنبلة محلية الصنع بجوار لجنة انتخابية بالعمرانية بدون إصابات

	انفجرت منذ قليل قنبلة بجوار مدرسة أحمد لطفى السيد بالعمرانية ولم تسفر  عن خسائر مادية أو بشرية.   العميد خالد عرفة مدير نجدة الجيزة تلقى اخطارا  بانفجار قنبلة بجوار مدرسة أحمد لطفى السيد بالعمرانية فانتقل على الفور  ضباط النجدة والمفرقعات وتبين من الفحص ان قنبلة محلية الصنع انفجرت بجوار  المدرسة ، ولم تسفر عن خسائر مادية أو بشرية.

	التحرير  *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)

*                                                                                                           بحث الموقع                                                                                       بحث الويب* 



* ضبط 4 عناصر إخوانية بمركز دشنا أثناء محاولة تعطيلهم العملية الانتخابية *



*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
 *     طباعة   * 
*



* 
*   كتب :  يوسف رجب*
* الإثنين 26.05.2014 - 01:52 م*



*          ألقت أجهزة الأمن بقنا القبض على 4 من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  المحظورة أثناء محاولتهم تعطيل العملية الانتخابية، وجار تحرير محضر  بالواقعة، وأخطرت النيابة لتتولى التحقيقات. 

وقد تلقى اللواء محمد  كمال، مدير أمن قنا، إخطارا من مركز شرطة دشنا يفيد بتمكن ضباط وحدة مباحث  مركز شرطة دشنا تحت إشراف العقيد مصطفى محمد، رئيس فرع البحث، من ضبط 4  عناصر إخوانية أثناء محاولتهم تعطيل العملية الانتخابية بقرية نجع سعيد  التابعة لمركز دشنا.

يذكر أن اليوم هو اليوم الأول الذي يصوت فيه  المصريون لاختيار رئيسهم في إطار تنفيذ الخطوة الثانية من خارطة الطريق  التي اتفقت عليها القوى الوطنية المصرية عقب عزل نظام الإخوان المسلمين في 3  يوليو 2013، وبحسب ما هو مقرر في الجدول الزمني، يستمر التصويت حتى مساء  غد، الثلاثاء الموافق 27 مايو الجاري، على أن يتم إعلان النتائج في الخامس  من يونيو المقبل.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)

* عاجل| القبض على إخوانيين يحملون أسلحة نارية في كمين بالبحيرة *
*2014-05-26 12:25:34* *
* 

*



* 
*     	تمكنت قوات الأمن اليوم، من ضبط اثنين من أنصار جماعة الإخوان يحملون  أسلحة نارية في أحد الكمائن بقرية الحدين التابعة لمركز كوم حمادة  بالبحيرة.  	   	يأتي ذلك في الوقت الذي يتزاحم فيه الناخبين أمام لجان الاقتراع للإدلاء  بأصواتهم في أول انتخابات بعد ثورة 30 يونيو بين المرشحين عبدالفتاح السيسي  وزير الدفاع السابق، وحمدين صباحي مؤسس التيار الشعبي.

	الوطن  *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)

*


*


*الأنبا  إرميا لـ"مـي سات": التصويت في انتخابات الرئاسة واجب وطني وأدعو كل مصري  للمشاركة والإدلاء بصوته بما يرضي ضميره لتحديد مصير بلده واستكمال خارطة  الطريق*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)

*قالت غرفة عمليات حملة المرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي:إن هناك "وقائع ممنهجة"  لتدخل أفراد الشرطة والجيش في العملية الانتخابية بمنع دخول وكلاء المرشح  للجان الانتخابية قبل التحقق من توكيلاتهم، ما ترتب عليه إعاقة وكلاء  صباحي، عن إثبات المخالفات في محاضر رسمية أمام قضاة اللجان الفرعية، وهو  ما يخالف نص المادتين 27 و 30 من قانون الانتخابات لسنة 2014، التي تخول  للجان العامة والفرعية وحدها صلاحية فحص ومراجعة التوكيلات. 

وأصدرت الحملة بيان صحفي،  قالت فيه:"إنه تم إلقاء القبض على أحمد حنفى  أبوزيد عضو اللجنة القانونية لحملة صباحي، واحتجازه بقسم شرطة الوراق بعد  تحرير محضر له أثناء تدخله للدفاع عن أحد الوكلاء، زاعمة أنه تم الاعتداء  عليه بالضرب من قوات الأمن". 

وأضافت، أنه تم إلقاء القبض على وكيل عام عمرو حسنين بلجنة مدرسة كفر  منصور مركز طوخ بمحافظة القليوبية والتحفظ عليه داخل المدرسة، بالإضافة إلى  التحفظ على كلًا من وكيل عام  صلاح حسن محمد بالسويس مدرسه قاسم أمين لجنه  13 بعد أن تم منعه من الدخول وبعدها تم التحفظ عليه من قوات التأمين  بالمدرسة، وحسين محمد فتحى  مدرسة السكة الحديد الابتدائية أبو صوير  بالإسماعيلية بعد اعتراضه على الدعاية الانتخابية داخل مقر اللجنة 

وقامت اللجنة القانونية بحملة صباحي، بإبلاغ اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بهذه الوقائع.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)

*"ابن خلدون" ينفى الاعتداء على "المشير".. ويرصد 30 انتهاكا خلال الساعات الأولى للتصويت بانتخابات الرئاسة*



 0


 0
 
      طباعة    





                                        كتب :  محمد عبد المنعم - الديب ابوعلى
      الإثنين 26.05.2014 - 02:02 م



                            قالت مصادر من حملة المشير عبد الفتاح السيسي، لغرفة عمليات مركز ابن  خلدون، إن ما تم ترويجه حول محاولة الاعتداء على السيسي غير صحيح، وإنه كان  شخصا أتى مندفعا وتم تفسيره خطأ.

وطالب مركز ابن خلدون، اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بحث القضاة على عدم البطء في اللجان، وذلك لعدم التأثير على نسبة المشاركة.

وفي التقرير الثاني  لغرفة عمليات مركز ابن خلدون  لمتابعة الانتخابات الرئاسية رصدنا:

-         استطلاع رأي امام اللجنة بالجيزة في فيصل بمدرسة حمزة بن عبد المطلب وهو مخالف للقانون.

-         في الدقهلية لجنتا 7 و8 مدرسة عاطف الشرقاوي بطنطا بطء من الموظف، مما يعطل عملية التصويت في اللجنة.

-         القاهرة - المقطم لجنتا 14 و15  مدرسة المقطم التعليم الأساسي، اللجنتان تتم إدارتهما بمستشار واحد.

-         المنيا مركز ملوي لجنتا 9 و10 لا توجد كشوف ناخبين.

-         عدم وجود كشوف وإرشادات للناخبين في المنيا مركز ملوي لجنة 17.

-          تأخير لأكثر من ساعتين وازدحام المواطنين أمام اللجنة، وذلك لضم 3  لجان بلجنة واحد وقاض واحد وصندوق انتخابي واحد بلجنة المدرسة الثانوية  التجارية ببورفؤاد بمحافظة بورسعيد.

-         مكبرات الصوت أمام اللجان تحث الجماهير على المشاركة بدائرة الصاحية - بحر البقر - الشرقية.

-         الشرقية - دائرة صان الحجر - لجنة البكارشة - تم منع المراقبين.

-         فتح لجان الانتخاب الساعة 8:45 وإقبال كثيف من السيدات وتأمين من الداخلية بلجنة عمرو بن العاص بشبرا الخيمة بالقاهرة.

-          انكسار الطاولة المخصصة للإدلاء بالأصوات واستبدالها "بدكة" لحين  إصلاحها، بدائرة عين شمس لجنة مدرسة الزهراء الابتدائية بالقاهرة.

-         تأخر فتح اللجنتين 25 و26 الفيوم مدرسة التحرير إلى الساعة 9 ونصف، مما أدى إلى ازدحام شديد.

أ- سيوط - مدرسة طه حنفي- أنصار حمدين توجيه المواطنين بانتخاب حمدين.

-         المنيا - لجنة 37 قرية حلوة مدرسة حلوة الإعدادية تأخر فتح اللجان للساعة 10.

-         وفي القاهره لجنة 19 بمصر الجديدة هتافات للناخبين اثناء التصويت داخل اللجان

يذكر أن المركز رصد في  تقريره الأول:

صرح حمدين صباحي، المرشح الرئاسي، لعدد من القنوات عقب الإدلاء بصوته وهو ما يعد مخالفا للقنوات.

-         حزب النور يقوم بدعاية انتخابية وحشد للمواطنين للتصويت في الانتخابات في محافظات أسيوط والسويس والفيوم.

-         محافظة الغربية لجان 24 و25 و26 دائرة طنطا مدرسة النسيجية عدم وجود حبر واستمرار التصويت رغم وجود الحبر السري.

-         وجود دعايا وملصقات للسيسي أمام لجنتي 1 و2 بالدقهلية المنصورة مدرسة علي مبارك.

-         بلبيس شرقية مظاهرات لجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية لمنع المواطنين من الذهاب للتصويت.

-         تأخر فتح لجنة 27 مدرسة محمد علي مراد الإسكندرية.

-         بمدرسة عمر ابن عبد العزيز تم فتح اللجنة في موعد متأخر لـ9:20.

-         مدرسة ريد المسارة الابتدائية بدمياط تم فتح اللجنة بعد 20 دقيقة من موعدها.

-         مدرسة رسميس دائرة زور أبو الليل فتح اللجنة قبل موعدها بربع ساعة.

-         تأخر في موعد فتح لجنة مدرسة منزلة العربية الإعدادية بالشرقية.

-         المنيا لجنتا 40 و41 مركز بني مزار تأخر في فتح اللجان حتى 9:15.

-         مدرسة الأورمان الفندقية الثانوية محافظة القاهرة فتح اللجنة قبل موعدها بنصف ساعة نتيجة الازدحام الشديد.

-          منع مراقبي مركز ابن خلدون من متابعة عملية الانتخابات في قرية  غزالة مركز السمبلاوين محافظة الدقهلية لجان 84 و85 و86 و 87 وتأخر فتح  اللجان لمدة نصف ساعة.

-       منع مراقبي مركز ابن خلدون من متابعة  عملية الانتخابات في بورسعيد مدرسة الزهور على الرغم من وجود تصاريح  وإبلاغهم أن المراقبة مسموحة فقط للمراقبين الدوليين.






 - See more at: http://www.el-balad.com/968192#sthash.aPaOIxBb.dpuf


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)

*



* 
*     	قاضٍ يوجه الناخبين للتصويت لـ"صباحي" في الشرقية

	أصدرت أمانة شباب حزب الشعب الجمهوري بالشرقية المؤيدة للمرشح الرئاسي عبد  الفتاح السيسي، بيانًا منذ قليل، أكدت من خلاله أن القاضي بلجنة 79  بالمعهد الديني بقرية الشوبك التابعة لمركز الزقازيق، وجه الناخبين للتصويت  للمرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)

*الوطن | عاجل| حملة صباحي تعلن إحالة أحد أعضائها للنيابة العسكرية     










 	 	 	 	      الاثنين ٢٦ مايو ٢٠١٤ - ٠٣:٢٠:٢٠ م       كتب : محمود عباس
منذ 1 دقيقة
  صورة ارشيفية
  أعلنت حملة المرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي إلقاء القبض على المحامى أحمد   حنفى، أبو زيد، من مدرسة الوراق الثانوية، بعد تدخله للافراج عن أحد مندوبي   حملة صباحى بالمنطقة.
وأوضحت الحملة، أنه تم إحالة عضوها إلى قسم الوراق وتم تحويله لنيابه   الوراق بتهمة إهانه ضابط الجيش، ويدعى النقيب مصطفى بهجت علي، وتم تحرير   محضر برقم 2609 لسنة 2014، ثم تم تحويله للنيابه العسكرية "س28" لعدم   اختصاص نيابه الوراق.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)

*عاجل| الأمن يعلن حالة الاستنفار القصوى بالعريش بعد تهديدات “أنصار بيت المقدس”*




*الأثنين 26 مايو 2014 - 9:13 مساءً 		*


*



**أنصار بيت المقدس*

*أعلنت الأجهزة الأمنية بشمال سيناء، منذ قليل،  حالة الاستنفار القصوى، بعد أن وردت معلومات عن اعتزام جماعة “أنصار بيت  المقدس”، تفجير سيارة مفخخة بالقرب من إحدى اللجان الانتخابية بمدينة  العريش.*
*وقال مصدر أمني بمديرية أمن العريش، إن قوات  الأمن تقوم الآن بتمشيط محيط اللجان، ووزعت فرقًا من إدارة المفرقعات في  محيطها، تحسبًا لوجود أية متفجرات.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)

حالة من الرعب في سوهاج بعد الاشتباه في سيارة مفخخة    سوهاج-امل انور  الإثنين 26-05 - 10:22 ص               




صورة  أرشيفية       سادت حالة من الخوف الشديد بين الأهالي فى محافظة سوهاج بعد  الاشتباه في سيارة تقف أمام لجنة مدرسة "أسماء بنت أبي بكر" الإعدادية  الجديدة وتحمل السيارة رقم (3145) وعلى الفور تم إبلاغمديرية أمن سوهاج،  وحضر فريق من خبراء المفرقعات  وبعد فحصها تبين عدم وجود أي متفجرات بها  وبداخلها حقيبة متعلقات شخصية،  وبدأت الأجهزة الأمنية بالبحث عن مالكها  لأخذها بعيداً عن اللجنة  الانتخابية .


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين الأمن والإخوان بقرية "مرسى" بالشرقية*

*  الإثنين، 26 مايو  2014 - 23:46*
*





                             اشتباكات بين الإخوان والأمن أرشيفية * 
*الشرقية - فتحية الديب*

*تشهد قرية العدوة التابعة لمركز ههيا بالشرقية مسقط رأس السابق  محمد مرسى اشتباكات عنيفة بين قوات الأمن المتواجدة بالقرية وشباب الإخوان.

وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل..*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)

*محافظة أسيوط نسبة المشاركة 16% طبقا لبيانات غير رسمية من إجمالى 2 مليون و268 الف ناخلب ممن لهم حق التصويت#من_مصر *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)

*محافظة مطروح اعنلت اللجنة المشرفة على الانتخابات أن نسبة المشاركة 9%من إجمالى 226 الف و206 ناخب ممن لهم حق التصويت*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)

*محافظةالبحر الأحمر نسبة المشاركة بلغت نحو 19% بعدد 48 ألف ناخب أدلوا بأصواتهم من إجمالى نحو 245 ألف مواطن لهم حق التصويت على مستوى المحافظة*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2014)

*محافظة الأسماعيلية نسبة المشاركة بلغت نحو 25% من 187 الف ناخب أدلوا بأصواتهم من إجمالى 750 ألف ناخب ممن لهم حق التصويت#من_مصر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2014)




----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*أطلق البعض دعوات من داخل مساجد قرى الشرقية، منها "بنايوس، أبوطاحون، بهنباي، عليم، بحطيط، الصالحية القديمة"، لحث الأهالي على المشاركة في الانتخابات الرئاسية، وعدم التكاسل عن الإدلاء بأصواتهم وذلك من خلال استخدام مكبرات الصوت، مشيرين إلى ضرورة مشاركة الأهالي في الانتخابات واختيار المرشح حسب حريتهم واعتقاداتهم، لأنها المشاركة تدل على توحد الشعب، خاصة في ظل الظروف التي تمر بها البلاد.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*قال اللواء علاء عبدالظاهر، مدير إدارة المفرقعات بالقاهرة، إنه بفحص القنبلة التي انفجرت بمصر الجديدة منذ قليل، تبين أنها صوتية وعبارة عن "بمب"، مقصود بها الشو الإعلامي وتخويف المواطنين من النزول للإدلاء بأصواتهم في الانتخابات الرئاسية.*
*كانت قنبلة انفجرت منذ قليل بجوار سور إحدى الحدائق بمنطقة مصر الجديدة، دون أن تسفر عن أي قتلى أو مصابين، وانتقل على الفور اللواء علاء عبدالظاهر، مدير إدارة المفرقعات بالقاهرة، إلى مكان البلاغ، وتبين أن العبوة زرعها مجهول بجوار سور الحديقة، وتم فرض كردون أمني، وتم تمشيط المنطقة بواسطة الكلاب البوليسية وأجهزة الكشف عن المفرقعات.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*يتابع المهندس ابراهيم محلب، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، لليوم الثاني على التوالي، سير عملية الانتخابات الرئاسية من غرفة عمليات مركز المعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار بمجلس الوزراء، حيث يواصل محلب الاتصال مع المحافظين، لمتابعة آخر التطورات داخل اللجان الانتخابية، فضلًا عن بحث رئيس الوزراء مع رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، إيجاد حلول سريعة لأزمة الوافدين، لإتاحة الفرصة لهم للإدلاء بأصواتهم في اختيار رئيسهم، باعتبارهم جزءًا من نسيج الشعب المصري.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*شهدت العديد من قرى محافظة الغربية، خروج سيارات وعدد من الـ"توك توك" تحمل مكبرات الصوت، تجوب الشوارع لحث المواطنين على التوجه للجان الانتخابات، والإدلاء بأصواتهم، جاء ذلك بعد ان ملاحظة الإقبال المحدود من قبل المواطنين على لجان الانتخابات.*
*يذكر أنه استؤنفت صباح اليوم عملية التصويت في اليوم الثاني والأخير من الاقتراع الرئاسي، حيث يتوجه بقية الناخبين للإدلاء بأصواتهم حتى العاشرة مساءً، وسط انتشار المراقبين التابعين لكل من الاتحاد الأوروبي والاتحاد الإفريقي في مختلف المحافظات، فضلا عن انتشار مكثف من قبل قوات الجيش والشرطة لتأمين 352 لجنة عامة، و14 ألف لجنة فرعية على مستوى الجمهورية.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*فتحت لجان التصويت بالمقطم أبوابها لاستقبال المواطنين للإدلاء بأصواتهم في اليوم الثاني للانتخابات الرئاسية، وشهدت لجان مدرسة عمر بن ياسر إقبالًا كبيرًا، وسط إجراءات أمنية مشددة من قبل قوات الجيش والشرطة، فيما اختفت عناصر جماعة الإخوان منذ بدء عملية التصويت من أمام اللجان بالحي الكائن به مقر مكتب إرشاد الجماعة.*
*وشهدت المدرسة التجريبية إقبالًا متوسطًا في اليوم الثاني، لاسيما من فئة الرجال وكبار السن، وشهدت مدرسة جابر الصباح ومدرسة المقطم للتعليم الاساسي المخصصتان للسيدات إقبالا ضعيفًا، واستمر مندوبو المنظمات والجهات الدولية في التوافد على اللجان لمراقبة عملية التصويت وذلك في الوقت الذي غاب فيه مندوبي المرشحين عن محيط اللجان.*
*ونظمت مجموعة شبابية لجان شعبية أمام اللجان بعد وقوع اشتباكات بالطوب والحجارة مع عناصر جماعة الإخوان أمام مجمع الامتحانات، عقب غلق اللجان أمس، فيما عززت قوات الجيش والشرطة من تواجدها أمام اللجان؛ للتصدي لعناصر الإخوان حال اقترابهم من اللجان، وجابت سيارات بها مكبرات صوت شوراع المقطم لحث الناخبين على المشاركة.*
*وشكلت شباب حملة "مستقبل وطن" المؤيدة للمشير السيسي حملة توعوية أمام لجان الاقتراع بالحي وبالشوارع الرئيسية والشوارع المحيطة بمقرات اللجان؛ لطمأنة أهالي المقطم بأن الأوضاع مستقرة، ووزعت مصلقات للحملة على المارة مكتوب عليها "انزل وشارك صوتك أمانة من أجل مصر".*
*يذكر أنه استؤنفت صباح اليوم عملية التصويت في اليوم الثاني من الاقتراع الرئاسي، حيث يتوجه بقية الناخبين للإدلاء بأصواتهم حتى العاشرة مساءً، وسط انتشار المراقبين التابعين لكل من الاتحاد الأوروبي والاتحاد الإفريقي في مختلف المحافظات، فضلا عن انتشار مكثف من قبل قوات الجيش والشرطة لتأمين 352 لجنة عامة، و14 ألف لجنة فرعية على مستوى الجمهورية.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

* أعلنت لجنة الانتخابات بالدقهلية عن اعتذار 10 قضاة عن الاستمرار في الإشراف على اللعملية الانتخابية لظروف صحية، فيما أكد السفير بدر عبد العاطي، المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية، أن التقارير الأولية الواردة على لسان رؤساء وأعضاء البعثات الإقليمية والدولية المختلفة التي تتولى متابعة الانتخابات الرئاسية، تفيد بعدم رصد تجاوزات من شأنها الطعن في نزاهة العملية الانتخابية، متابعًا "أكد رئيس بعثة الاتحاد الإفريقي أن أجهزة الدولة المصرية المختلفة وفرت كافة التسهيلات اللازمة لتسهيل مهمتهم، وأن البعثة لم ترصد أية تجاوزات تؤثر على عملية التصويت".*
*وقال المستشار عبدالحميد همام، رئيس لجنة الانتخابات بالدقهلية، إنه تم اعتذار 10 من القضاة من المشرفين على العملية الانتخابية بعدد من اللجان الفرعية بالمحافظة، لظروف صحية بسبب الإرهاق الذي تعرضوا له في اليوم الأول من الانتخابات الرئاسية.*
*وكان عدد من الناخبين فوجئوا بعدم وجود القضاة في بعض اللجان الانتخابية بالدقهلية، والذين أشرفوا على اللجان في اليوم الأول من الانتخابات ووجود قضاة آخرين بدلاً منهم.*
*فيما تفقد اللواء حسام المناوي، حكمدار الجيزة، لجان مدارس مركز شباب إمبابة ومدرسة المستقبل الإعدادية ومدرسة النيل الإعدادية بالجيزة، لمتابعة الحالة الأمنية، واطمأن على الترتيبات الأمنية المخصصة لكل لجنة، وسط إقبال ضعيف من الناخبين على التصويت بلجان المحافظة.*
*وبدأت المشادات، حيث وقعت مشادة كلامية بين 3 من مؤيدي المرشح الرئاسي عبدالفتاح السيسي، والقاضي المشرف على اللجنة الانتخابية رقم 25 بمدرسة التجارة بنات بمدينة بلبيس في الشرقية، وذلك عقب محاولتهم توجيه الناخبين للتصويت لصالح المشير، وتم التحفظ عليهم من قبل قوات الأمن المكلفة بتأمين اللجنة، وجار تحرير المحضر اللازم.*
*وعلى المستوى الأمني، مشطت قوات الأمن وخبراء المفرقعات، محيط لجنة الخلفاء الراشدين وعددًا من مدارس حدائق حلوان، بعد الاشتباه في جسم غريب بمحيط سور المدرسة، فيما قامت الكلاب البوليسية بتمشيط المنطقة بشكل كامل بحثًا عن أية متفجرات.*
*وأشادت البعثة المشتركة لمتابعة الانتخابات الرئاسية المصرية، التابعة لمؤسسة "ماعت" للتنمية والسلام، من خلال فرقها المنتشرة في 25 محافظة، بالأجواء الأمنية المثالية التي شهدتها عملية الاقتراع، أمس، متمنية استمرارها اليوم في ثاني أيام الانتخابات الرئاسية.*
*بينما رصد مراقبو الجمعية المصرية للنهوض بالمشاركة المجتمعية، ضَعف إقبال الناخبين خلال الساعات الأولى من اليوم الانتخابي الثاني، على اللجان الانتخابية بمعظم محافظات الجمهورية، وذلك بالرغم من فتح معظم اللجان الانتخابية في موعدها المحدد، فضلًا عن الانتشار المكثف من قبل قوات الجيش والشرطة لتأمين 352 لجنة عامة، و14 ألف لجنة فرعية على مستوى الجمهورية.*
*وفي سياق متصل، رصدت المنظمة في بيانها الأول لثاني أيام الاقتراع، استمرار بعض أعضاء حزب النور والوطني، بالدعاية الانتخابية لصالح المرشح الرئاسي عبدالفتاح السيسي، حيث قامت سيارات تابعة لحزب النور بدعوة الناخبين في الشوارع إلى التصويت للسيسي في محافظة الشرقية بقرية الدوم، وقرية السبع مركز فاقوس.*
*فيما قررت وزارة النقل، عدم توقيع أية غرامات على من لم يتمكن من الحصول على تذكرة ركوب بقطارات السكك الحديد، في اليوم الثاني للانتخابات الرئاسية؛ للإدلاء بصوته، تيسيرًا على جميع المواطنين للوصول إلى مقارهم الانتخابية، حسبما أفادت قناة "سي بي سي إكسترا".*
*كما تفقد وفد من منظمات المجتمع الدولي، سير العملية الانتخابية في لجنة مدرسة محمد فريد الابتدائية بعابدين، بصحبة عدد من المنظمات الحقوقية المصرية، وفي نهاية الجولة، التقط الوفد الصور التذكارية مع أفراد القوات المسلحة والشرطة المشرفين على تأمين اللجنة، ولم يبدي وفد منظمات المجتمع الدولي أية ملاحظات على سير العملية الانتخابية.*
*وعن المخالفات، قررت اللجنة المشرفة على الانتخابات الرئاسية في الشرقية، استبدال موظفين، من مديرية الشباب والرياضة، مسؤولين عن استخراج بيانات الناخبين باللجنة الانتخابية بمدرسة اللواء عبدالعزيز الابتدائية بمدينة الزقازيق؛ لتضليلهما الناخبين وتوجيههما للجان غير المقيدين بها.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*أفادت قناة "الحياة"، في نبأ عاجل، منذ قليل، نقلاً عن مصدر مسؤول باللجنة العليا للانتخابات، بإحالة جميع المواطنين الذين لم يذهبوا إلى التصويت إلى النيابة العامة.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*قال الدكتور عماد جاد، نائب رئيس مركز الأهرام للدراسات السياسية والاستراتيجية، اليوم، إن الانتخابات الرئاسية ليست محسومة لمرشح معين، وأنه على الناخبين النزول للمشاركة في التصويت واختيار المرشح الذي يرونه الأفضل لحكم مصر.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*قالت دار الإفتاء المصرية، إن الشعب المصري سوف يهزم المتاجرين بالدين بمشاركته في التصويت بالانتخابات الرئاسية.*
*وكتبت، عبر صفحتها الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك": "الشعب المصري سوف يهزم بمشاركته الإيجابية المتاجرين بالدين، والذين يوظفون النصوص الدينية لتحقيق مآربهم الشخصية".*
*يذكر أنه استؤنفت صباح اليوم عملية التصويت في اليوم الثاني والأخير من الاقتراع الرئاسي، حيث يتوجه بقية الناخبين للإدلاء بأصواتهم حتى العاشرة مساءً، وسط انتشار المراقبين التابعين لكل من الاتحاد الأوروبي والاتحاد الإفريقي في مختلف المحافظات، فضلا عن انتشار مكثف من قبل قوات الجيش والشرطة لتأمين 352 لجنة عامة، و14 ألف لجنة فرعية على مستوى الجمهورية.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*طالب التيار المدني اﻻجتماعي، اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية بمد التصويت حتى يوم غدًا، والسماح للوافدين بالتصويت في محال عملهم، مؤكدًا أن الحبر الفسفوري واحتجاز بطاقة الرقم القومي لدى أمانة لجنة اﻻنتخابات الفرعية كفيًا لمنع تكرار التصويت الذي تخشاه اللجنة الرئاسية، إلى جانب تطبيق عقوبة التزوير لمن يسعى لتكرار صوته في لجان مختلفة.*
*قال ناجي الشهابي، المنسق العام للتيار المدنيورئيس حزب الجيل الديمقراطي، إن قرار لجنة اﻻنتخابات الرئاسية بالتصويت على مدى يومين (أي على مدى 24 ساعة)، لم يدرس بالشكل الكافي، مشيرًا إلى أن تمكين الناخبين المسجلين في الكشوف الانتخابية من التصويت يحتاج لعدة أيام إضافية.*
*وأضاف المنسق العام، أن مهمة اللجنة الأساسية هي إجراء اﻻنتخابات بشفافية ونزاهة وإعلان النتائج وتيسير تصويت الناخب وليس وضع العراقيل أمامه، مؤكدًا أن اللجنة لجأت للحل الأسهل لها في تصويت الوافدين، وهو إعطاء أصواتهم في موطنهم اﻻنتخابي البعيد عن محل عملهم، وكان يجب عليها التيسير عليهم وتمكينهم من القيام بحقهم الدستوري، حسب قوله.*
*أكد الشهابي، أن القانون يفرض على اللجنة ذلك، وأن تتحرك إجراءاتها في هذا الإطار وليس وضع العراقيل، ما يحول بين الناخب الوافد والقيام بحقه الدستوري والتصويت، مطالبًا بضرورة مد التصوتيت ليوم ثالث، وتمكين الوافدين من الإدﻻء بأصواتهم في اللجان الذين أدلوا فيها بأصواتهم في اﻻستفتاء على الدستور.*
*يذكر أنه، استؤنفت صباح اليوم عملية التصويت في اليوم الثاني والأخير من الاقتراع الرئاسي، حيث يتوجه بقية الناخبين للإدلاء بأصواتهم حتى العاشرة مساءً، وسط انتشار المراقبين التابعين لكل من الاتحاد الأوروبي والاتحاد الإفريقي في مختلف المحافظات، فضلًا عن انتشار مكثف من قبل قوات الجيش والشرطة لتأمين 352 لجنة عامة، و14 ألف لجنة فرعية على مستوى الجمهورية.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*كتبت شيماء حمدى*​
*نشر الموقع الإلكترونى الرسمى للجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية الإجراءات الواجب اتباعها من رؤساء اللجان الفرعية عند فرز الأصوات، والتى تبدأ عقب إعلان اللجنة العليا للانتخابات غلق باب التصويت لليوم الثانى على التوالى المقرر له العاشرة من مساء اليوم الثلاثاء.
وتتمثل الإجراءات فى قيام رئيس اللجنة الفرعية فى حضور مندوبى المرشحين ووسائل الإعلام والمتابعين والزائرين، بفض الأقفال البلاستيكية الموضوعة على صناديق الاقتراع، وإفراغها من جميع محتوياتها على طاولة أمام الجميع والتأكد من خلوها تماما.
كما تشمل الإجراءات فرد بطاقات الاقتراع على ظهرها وتقسيمها لثلاث مجموعات مجموعة لكل مرشح ومجموعة الأصوات الباطلة، مع عد وإثبات البطاقات التى حصل عليها كل مرشح وكذلك عدد الأصوات الباطلة.
وتتضمن إجراءات الفرز إعلان رئيسة اللجنة نتيجة الحصر العددى متضمنة عدد الناخبين المسجلين فى الكشف، وعدد من أدلوا بأصواتهم وعدد الأصوات الباطلة والصحيحة، وعدد الأصوات التى حصل عليها كل مرشح أمام الحاضرين، وحق كل مندوب فى الحصول على صورة من كشف نتيجة الحصر العددى. 
وأكدت اللجنة العليا ضرورة حفظ أوراق العملية الانتخابية بوضع بطاقات الاقتراع فى حافظة كرتونية مخصصة لذلك ووضع بطاقات الاقتراع الفارغة التى لم تستخدم فى جوال بلاستيكى، وكشوف الناخبين فى الحافظة البلاستيكية المخصصة لها، وكذلك كشف نتيجة الحصر العددى وباقى أدوات العملية الانتخابية من الحبر الفسفورى وصناديق الاقتراع الفارغة وكبائن الاقتراع فى اللجنة ليتم تجميعها من جانب مندوب وزارة الداخلية.
وأوضحت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسة أنه يتعين على رئيس اللجنة الفرعية التوجه إلى اللجنة العامة لتسليم كافة أوراق العملية الانتخابية بصحبة قوات الأمن لتأمينها.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*قالت غرفة عمليات الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى لرصد الانتخابات الرئاسية، فى أسيوط فى بيان لها، إن نسبة الإقبال فى الساعات الأولى للتصويت فى اليوم الثانى، بدأت تتزايد.
وأكد البيان أن اللجنة 19 بالمدرسة الإعدادية المشتركة بقرية بويط، صوت بها 600 ناخب فى أول ساعتين، وكانت صوت فى اليوم الأول 1270، وبذلك يكون جملة المصوتين حتى الساعة الحادية عشرة فى اليوم الثانى قد بلغت 1870 من إجمالى 4577.
وأضاف البيان، أنه فى لجنة التضامن رقم 18 بساحل سليم زاد الإقبال نسبيا فى الساعتين، بينما احتفظت أبنوب بنفس نسب التصويت القليلة، ولم يزد الإقبال بقرى عرب الأطاولة وبنى عليج، وبنى مر والواسطى بمركز الفتح، بنسب تصويت منخفضة، وفى قرى بنى هلال والسراقنة انخفضت نسبة التصويت فى الأولى، وزادت بالثانية .
ورصدت عمليات المصرى الاجتماعى، فى قرية عرب مطير الفتح، سيارة تستخدم مكبرات الصوت لدعوة الناخبين لخروج للتصويت، وأفادت مصادر الغرفة حسب هلال عبدالحميد رئيس الغرفة، أن نسب التصويت ربما ترتفع خلال الساعات الأخيرة.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*كتبت إيمان على​*
*اعتبر المهندس أشرف رشاد مسئول لجنة الانتخابات وغرف العمليات بحملة مستقبل وطن، أن المشهد الانتخابى اليوم الثلاثاء آخر أيام الاقتراع يسير بشكل طبيعى، موضحا أن نسبة التصويت تشهد كثافة فى الإقبال على لجان الاقتراع شمال البلاد والقاهرة وينتابه الضعف فى جنوب البلاد.
وفسر رشاد حسب بيانا عن الحملة، أن الضعف فى الجنوب يأتى بسبب ارتفاع درجة الحرارة، مشدد أنه من المتوقع أن تزيد نسبة التصويت فى الساعات الأخيرة من النهار.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*نفت مديرية أمن القاهرة الأنباء التي ترددت حول قيام سيارة تحمل مسلحين بالتواجد في محيط لجان انتخابية بالمحافظة.*
*وقالت إذاعة "راديو مصر" عبر موجزها الإخباري،إن غرفة عمليات النجدة لم تتلق بلاغات بشأن تواجد مسلحين بسيارة بالقرب من منطقة اللجان الانتخابية في منطقتي المعادي وطرة.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*سيطرت قوات الأمن بالمنوفية على حالة من الهياج والصراخ من قبل أعضاء جماعة الاخوان المحبوسين على ذمة قضايا داخل سجن الترحيلات بمدينة شبين الكوم، حيث يحتجون على إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية وترشح المشير عبدالفتاح السيسي للرئاسة، مرددين هتافات مناهضة للجيش والشرطة، وتمت السيطرة على حالة الشغب وعاد الهدوء للسجن من جديد.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*قال اللواء عادل لبيب، وزير التنمية الإدارية والمحلية، إن اليوم الثاني للانتخابات شهد تأخر 6 لجان بمحافظة سوهاج، بفتح باب التصويت للناخبين، حتى الساعة التاسعة والنصف، بسبب تأخر القضاة لبعد المسافة بين محل إقامتهم وبين مقر اللجان.*
*وأضاف الوزير، خلال مؤتمر صحفي عقده، منذ قليل، بغرفة العمليات الرئاسية بمقر وزارة التنمية المحلية، أن جميع اللجان في المحافظات انتظم فتح باب التصويت فيها في الساعة التاسعة صباحًا، لافتًا الى أن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات استبعدت بعض أعضاء اللجان؛ لمخالفتهم قواعد التصويت المتمثلة في محاولة تعطيل العملية الانتخابية.*
*وأشار إلى أن نهاية يوم أمس شهدت تزايدًا ملحوظًا في أعداد الناخبين، بعد انكسار الموجة الحارة في فترة الظهيرة وعودة الموظفين من أعمالهم، وكان لمحافظات الغربية ودمياط والدقهلية والشرقية أكبر نسبة ملحوظة من الناخبين.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*قال اللواء علاء عبد الظاهر، مدير إدارة المفرقعات بالقاهرة، اليوم، إن الإدارة تقلت حتي الآن 7 بلاغات سلبية بوجود مفرقعات في أماكن متفرقة من القاهرة وبالانتقال وفحص البلاغات تبين سلبيتها.*
*يذكر أنه تم استئناف التصويت في اليوم الثاني والأخير من الاقتراع بالانتخابات الرئاسية، صباح اليوم، عندما يتوجه الناخبين الذين لم يتمكنوا من الإدلاء بأصواتهم إلى اللجان حتى العاشرة مساءً، وسط انتشار من المراقبين التابعين لكل من، "الاتحاد الأوروبي، والاتحاد الإفريقي" بمختلف المحافظات، وسط انتشار مكثف من قِبل قوات الجيش والشرطة لتأمين 352 لجنة عامة، و14 ألف لجنة فرعية على مستوى الجمهورية.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*قال العقيد محمود الأعصر رئيس مباحث الزيتون إنه تم القبض على سيدة منتقبة وبحوزتها زجاجة ملوتوف، قبل تمكنها من إشعالها داخل إحدى السيارات الموجودة أمام لجنة مدرسة الزيتون العامة.*
*أضاف "الأعصر" فى تصريحات له أن قوات الأمن تمكنت من القبض على المتهمة ونقلها إلى قسم الزيتون لاستكمال التحقيقات.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*كتب خالد حجازى وحسن عفيفي ومحمد قاسم وأحمد عبد الهادي بكير​**شهدت اللجان الانتخابية ، تحولا ملحوظا فى المشهد الانتخابى فى اليوم الثانى للانتخابات الرئاسية، حيث زادت نسبة إقبال الناخبين على اللجان بمدينة نصر ودار السلام والاسكندرية وبورسعيد وعدد من المحافظات.

**




*​* 
فى القليوبية، شهدت اللجان اقبالا كثيفا من قبل السيدات التى حرصت على ان تسابق الرجال للوقوف فى طوابير طويلة من اجل المشاركة السياسية واختيار الرئيس بعد ثورتين لاظهار للعالم اجمع ان شعب مصر من اعظم شعوب العالم .
جاء ذلك وسط تكثيف امنى من القوات المسلحة وبالتنسيق مع مديرية امن القليوبية حيث خرج المصريين بكل طوائفهم وانتماءاتهم وأيدلوجياتهم من مواطنى محافظة القليوبية لاختيار الرئيس القادم لمصر منذ الساعات الأولى لليوم الثانى للانتخابات .

**



*​* وفى دار السلام بالقاهرة تزايدت أعداد الناخبين، صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، على اللجان الانتخابية، وذلك للإدلاء بأصواتهم فى الانتخابات الرئاسية.*
*فيما كثفت قوات الأمن المركزى، وقوات الجيش، من تمركزها أمام المقار الانتخابية والتى تضم عددا من اللجان والتى منها: "مجمع المدارس، ومدرسة الفيروز، ومدرسة أبو بكر الصديق، ومدرسة المعمارية الثانوية، ومدرسة جمال عبد الناصر بنات الثانوية، وذلك لتأمينها، وتنظيم دخول الناخبين.*​*



*​* وفى سوهاج شهدت اللجنة 48 بقرية جزيرة شندويل التابعة لمركز سوهاج، إقبالا كثيفا من الناخبين فى اليوم الثانى للتصويت على الانتخابات الرئاسية.*
*صرح المستشار وائل النجار رئيس اللجنة، بأن اقبال االناخبين مقارنة باليوم الأول أعلى، مشيرًا إلى أن أعداد الناخبين الذين صوّتوا فى الانتخابات حتى الآن أكثر من 500 شخص.*​*



*​* ومع الساعات الأولى من صباح ثانى أيام الانتخابات بدأت أعداد كبيرة من نساء حزب النور بالإسكندرية تتوجه إلى مقار لجانهم للإدلاء بأصواتها، وقد حددت اللجنة النسائية بالحزب أماكن تجمعات تنطلق منها العضوات للإدلاء بأصواتهن طوال اليوم.*
*ونظم الحزب مسيرة حاشدة شارك فيها عدد من قيادات الحزب بالمحافظة وأعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى، السابقين، بقيادة الدكتور ياسر برهامى نائب رئيس إدارة الدعوة السلفية، وذلك لتقديم الشكر للمواطنين على استجابتهم لحزب النور فى النزول والمشاركة بفاعلية فى الانتخابات الرئاسية. *
*وأعلن الحزب عن أماكن لتجمع السيارات فى مناطق سان إستيفانو وكوبرى إستانلى وسيدى جابر ومحطة الرمل بطول كورنيش الإسكندرية.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*سيدة فقدت ذراعيها تصوت بقدمها فى الانتخابات الرئاسية*​ 





*السيدة تدلى بصوتها*​*كتبت رانيا عامر*
 *تداول مواطنون على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى صورة لسيدة فقدت ذراعيها تصوت فى أحد اللجان الانتخابية مستخدمة رجلها.*
* وأسعد ذلك المشهد المواطنين خاصة أنه لم يتكرر فى أى من المقار الانتخابية على مستوى الجمهورية.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

* الحاجة عزيزة 107 أعوام تنتخب "السيسى" بمطروح*​ 





الحاجة عزيزة​*مطروح - حسن مشالى​**توجهت المعمرة عزيزة حمودة محمد بدر "107 سنوات"، إلى لجنة مدرسة عادل الصفتى بمدينة مرسى مطروح، بصحبة نجلها للمشاركة فى العملية الانتخابية والتصويت لصالح المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى.
وكان قد سبق للحاجة عزيزة، أن حررت له توكيلا للترشيح للرئاسة ومن قبلها المشاركة بالتصويت على الدستور حيث قام المستشار رئيس اللجنة والموظفين بمساعدة "عزيزة" لتتمكن من الإدلاء بصوتها.
وكان "اليوم السابع" قد نشر بالصور والفيديو خلال التصويت على الدستور مشاركة الحاجة عزيزة فى الاستفتاء، والتى هى كريمة أول عضو بمجلس الشيوخ عن محافظة مطروح، كما أنها والدة وجدة 114 من الأبناء والأحفاد. 
أكد نجلها رحومة جويدة عضو مجلس الشورى الأسبق، أن والدته حضرت من مدينة النجيلة غرب مرسى مطروح بنحو 70 كيلو مترا لتنتخب المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى، كما سبق لها الحضور لمدينة مرسى مطروح لتحرير توكيل للسيسى وقبلها المشاركة فى التصويت على الدستور.
وأشار إلى أن كبر سنها وبعد المسافة لم يمنعها من المشاركة، وأضاف أن والدته مقيدة بإحدى لجان مدينة مرسى مطوح وليس بمدينة النجيلة لأنها كانت مقيدة بجداول الناخبين منذ كانت النجيلة قرية تابعة لمرسى مطروح ولم يتم نقل محل إقامتها.


**



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*أبطل خبراء المفرقعات بقطاع الحماية المدنية بمحافظة الفيوم، منذ قليل، مفعول عبوتين ناسفتين بدائيتي الصنع، في اليوم الثاني للانتخابات، داخل لجنتين انتخابيتين بقرية مطرطارس وبندر الفيوم.*
*كان اللواء الشافعي، مدير أمن الفيوم، تلقى إخطارًا من مدير الحماية المدنية، بتمكن خبراء المفرقعات من إبطال مفعول عبوة ناسفة في لجنة الوحدة الصحية بقرية مطرطارس بمركز سنورس، وأخرى داخل المقر الانتخابي بمدرسة قحافة ببندر الفيوم.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*بنى سويف - هانى فتحى*
*توقفت أعمال التصويت لمدة نصف ساعة داخل لجنة مدرسة سمسطا الإعدادية بنات جنوب بنى سويف، وذلك بعد نشوب عدة مشادات ساخنة بين القاضى رئيس اللجنة وقوات التأمين الموجودة داخل اللجنة.
من جانبه، قرر المستشار حاتم عبد الهادى رئيس اللجنة العامة للانتخابات ببنى سويف، استبدال القاضى بأخر من القضاة الاحتياطيين، واستؤنفت عملية الإدلاء بالأصوات، وسط حالة من الحنق والغضب بين الناخبين، نتيجة ارتفاع درجة الحرارة وانصراف عدد منهم دون التصويت.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*نظمت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ظهر اليوم، مسيرة محدودة تدعو لمقاطعة الانتخابات الرئاسية في دلجا بالمنيا.*
*وقال شهود عيان بالقرية، إن المسيرة جابت الشوارع الجانبية، تجنبًا للاحتكاك بقوات الجيش والشرطة، وردد المشاركون فيها هتافات مناهضة للجيش والشرطة، وأخرى رافضة لترشح المشير السيسي لانتخابات الرئاسة.*
*في المقابل، شهدت القرية تمركز تشكيلات الأمن المركزي، معززة بقوات من الجيش، إضافة للقوات الخاصة، لمواجهة أي أعمال عنف أو شغب.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*شهدت الـ6 ساعات الأولى من انتخابات الرئاسة في يومها الثاني أحداثا مختلفة، حيث وصل وفد الاتحاد الأوروبي لمدرسة قصر الدوبارة بجاردن سيتي، لمتابعة سير العملية الانتخابية.*
*وعلى المستوى الأمني، مشطت قوات الأمن وخبراء المفرقعات، محيط لجنة الخلفاء الراشدين وعددًا من مدارس حدائق حلوان، بعد الاشتباه في جسم غريب بمحيط سور المدرسة، فيما قامت الكلاب البوليسية بتمشيط المنطقة بشكل كامل بحثًا عن أية متفجرات، وتجوب دوريات أمنية مشتركة بينهم شوارع مدينة الفيوم؛ لمتابعة الحالة الأمنية، بينما تجوب بعض الموتوسيكلات شوارع المدينة تحمل مكبرات صوت وتنطلق منها الأغاني الوطنية لحث الموطنين على المشاركة في الانتخابات، فيما لتجوب مجموعات قتالية شوارع مراكز محافظة الشرقية حتى الانتهاء من العملية الانتخابية.*
*قررت وزارة النقل، عدم توقيع أي غرامات على من لم يتمكن من الحصول على تذكرة ركوب بقطارات السكك الحديد، في اليوم الثاني للانتخابات الرئاسية؛ للإدلاء بصوته، تيسيرًا على جميع المواطنين للوصول إلى مقارهم الانتخابية، حسبما أفادت قناة "سي بي سي إكسترا".*
*وكشف المتحدث باسم وزارة الداخلية عن الممارسات التي حاولت إرباك المشهد إلا أن الخطط الأمنية تصدت لها بالنجاح، مشيرًا إلى ضبط 42 من العناصر الإخوانية الذين أفسدوا العملية الانتخابية وحذر عبداللطيف المواطنين من الانسياق وراء الشائعات التي تهدف إلى بث الإحباط في الشارع.*
*بينما امتنع قاضي اللجنة رقم 34، بمدرسة سعدالله أبو وافية، في البحيرة، من تحرير محضر فتح اللجنة، بسبب عدم وجود مندوب للمرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي، وأعلن عن عدم اتخاذ أي إجراء من غلق للجنة أو فرز، إلا بعد حضور مندوب صباحي، كما أوضحت غرفة عمليات نادي القضاة، أن رئيس اللجنة الفرعية رقم 51 بمدرسة فوزي مسعود بالشرقية، أوقف التصويت داخل اللجنة لمدة 10 دقائق بسبب قيام أحد الناخبين بالدعاية لمرشحه أثناء التصويت، وعلى إثره قام رئيس اللجنة بمنعه من التصويت واستدعاء الأمن للتعامل معه وإحالته للنيابة العامة للتحقيق.*
*أدت الاشتباكات بالأيدي التي وقعت، بين أعضاء جماعة الإخوان وأنصار المرشح الرئاسي عبدالفتاح السيسي، بسبب وجود لافتة كبيرة للسيسي بمحيط لجنة "عنك" و"الحبالصة" الابتدائية، إلى وقف قاضي اللجنة التصويت لدقائق قليلة، فيما تمكنت قوات الأمن بمحيط اللجنة من فض الاشتباكات، وأبلغوا قاضي اللجنة باستئناف العمل، عقب السيطرة على الأوضاع داخل وخارج اللجان.*
*ونشبت اشتباكات حادة بين عناصر من تنظيم الإخوان وعدد من أهالي قرية الحدين التابعة لمركز كوم حمادة بالبحيرة، أطلق خلالها الأمن القنابل المسيلة للدموع لوقف الاشتباكات التي نشبت على إثر قيام عناصر الإخوان بتصوير المشاركين في التصويت بلجنة الحدين الانتخابية خلال مسيرة انطلقت من أمام مدرسة السيدة راضية.*
*ومن جانبه، قال اللواء العربي السروي، محافظ السويس، إن ما شهدته اللجان الانتخابية بالمحافظة، صباح اليوم، من ضعف للإقبال على اللجان الانتخابية؛ غريب على شعب السويس، مطالبهم بالمشاركة في الانتخابات والدفاع عن سمعة "السوايسة" ومصر، لرسم خريطة المستقبل، متوقعا أن يشارك المواطنين خلال الساعات المقبلة.*
*وعلى الجانب الدولي، تفقد وفد من المراقبين الدوليين بالشبكة الدولية للحقوق والتنمية، اللجان اﻻنتخابية بمدرسة جيل 2000 بالحي الثاني بمدينة 6 أكتوبر، لتفقد سير العملية اﻻنتخابية، كما يتفقد رئيس بعثة الاتحاد الإفريقي لمتابعة الانتخابات الرئاسية، محمد الأمين ولد أكيك، عددًا من اللجان الانتخابية في منطقة الزمالك عصر اليوم، وأكد مسؤول في البعثة، أنه سيتم عقد مؤتمر صحفي، غدًا، ولم يحدد موعده حتى الآن؛ للتعليق على العملية الانتخابية بشكل مبدئي.*
*وعن منح الموظفين إجازة رسمية اليوم، اعتبره الدكتور محمد محيي الدين، النائب السابق بمجلس الشورى، تدخل من الدولة في مسار العملية الانتخابية، وقال إنه كان يجب على المسؤولين اتخاذ مثل هذه القرارات قبل بدء العملية الانتخابية برمتها وليس أثناءها، مشيرًا إلى أن الإقبال في اليوم الأول جاء متوسطًا، وهناك توقعات بوصول نسبة التصويت إلى 35% من المقيدين في جداول الانتخابات.*
*لعبت السيارات والمياده دورا لجذب المواطنين وحثهم على الانتخاب، حيث قرر اللواء حمدي الجزار، مدير أمن البحر الأحمر، قيام لجنة مشكلة من الضباط والأفراد والمجندين بحمل لافتات معلقة على الصدور، مدون عليها وزارة الداخلية مديرية أمن البحر الأحمر، العلاقات الإنسانية والتواصل المجتمعي، واصطحاب سيارة محملة بزجاجات المياه المثلجة، وقامت اللجنة بالمرور على اللجان المختلفة، وتوزيع المياه على كافة الناخبين الحضور وخاصة كبار السن والأطفال والسيدات، ولاقى ذلك القبول والاستحسان لدى المواطنين.*
*كما وزع رجال مديرية أمن الإسماعيلية، في اليوم الثاني للانتخابات الرئاسية، زجاجات المياه المعدنية على الناخبين والناخبات بنطاق مقار اللجان، على مستوى المحافظة وضواحيها، لتخفيف الإجهاد على المواطنيين وتفاديًا لدرجات الحرارة المرتفعة. فيما وزع عدد من الأهالي والمواطنين، وزع المياه على مجندي الجيش والشرطة المنوطين بالتأمين.*
*في نفس السياق، تجوب عدد من السيارات شوارع مدن وقرى الشرقية؛ لإذاعة الأغاني الوطنية باستخدام مكبرات الصوت، لحث الأهالي على المشاركة في الانتخابات الرئاسية، ودعوتهم للإدلاء بأصواتهم، وخرجت من شركة المقاولون العرب بمدينة العمال بقنا، مسيرة بالسيارات حاملة أعلام مصر ومكبرات صوت، التي تبث أغنية "بشرة خير"؛ لحث الناخبين على الذهاب للجان الانتخابية، وتوقفت المسيرة أمام ديوان عام المحافظة، ثم جابت شوارع وميادين المدينة.*
*ومن طرائف، اليوم، احتفلت الشيماء محمد مرسي، ابنة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، بمرور عامين على الانتخابات الرئاسية، والتي تم فيها تنصيب والدها رئيسا للجمهورية عام 2012، ونشرت الشيماء، عبر حسابها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، صورة "تورتة" وبجانبها صورة لوالدها المعزول مطبوع عليها "الشعب مع الشرعية"، وكتبت: "عامين بمناسبة مرور عامين على أول انتخابات نزيهة في مصر، أفرزت أول رئيس منتخب 2012".*
*كذلك وجود اسم الشهد "جابر جيكا" في كشوف الانتخابات، وعليه حرر صلاح جابر، والد الشهيد، محضر إثبات حالة في قسم شرطة عابدين، بعد عثوره على اسم نجله بين كشوف الناخبين، في مدرسة عابدين، بعد عام ونصف من وفاته.*
*وعن المخالفات، قررت اللجنة المشرفة على الانتخابات الرئاسية في الشرقية، استبدال موظفين، من مديرية الشباب والرياضة، مسؤولين عن استخراج بيانات الناخبين باللجنة الانتخابية بمدرسة اللواء عبدالعزيز الابتدائية بمدينة الزقازيق؛ لتضليلهما الناخبين وتوجيههما للجان غير المقيدين بها.*
*تقدم أحد الناخبين بمركز أشمون في محافظة المنوفية ببلاغ يتهم فيه أحد أعضاء إحدى اللجان الانتخابية بتوجيهه لإبطال صوته، عن طريق التأشير بعلامة "صح"، على رقم "1" و"خطأ" على رقم "2" لإبطال صوته، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة.*
*فيما اشتبهت قوات الأمن الخاصة بتأمين لجنة باب المرج في سيارة مفخخة متوقفة أمام اللجنة، ما دفع القوات لاستدعاء خبراء المفرقعات؛ للتأكد من خلوها من أي مواد متفجرة، وبعد التأكد من خلوها من المتفجرات قامت شرطة المرور بسحبها بعيدا عن حرم اللجنة، وأضاف أن جميع اللجان مؤمنة بشكل كامل.*
*أوضحت وزارة الداخلية فى بيان صادر عنها أن خبراء الحماية المدنية انتهوا من تمشيط مكان افنجار عبوة بدائية فى عقار تحت الإنشاء بشارع الحمام بمنطقة مصر الجديدة لم يسفر عن حدوث إصابات أو تلفيات، وجاري استكمال الفحص.*
*ومن جانبه، أكد اللواء علاء عبدالظاهر، مدير إدارة المفرقعات بالقاهرة، أنه بفحص القنبلة التي انفجرت بمصر الجديدة، تبين أنها صوتية وعبارة عن "بمب"، مقصود بها الشو الإعلامي وتخويف المواطنين من النزول للإدلاء بأصواتهم في الانتخابات الرئاسية.*
*أعلنت لجنة الانتخابات بالدقهلية عن اعتذار 10 قضاة عن الاستمرار في الإشراف على اللعملية الانتخابية لظروف صحية، فيما أكد السفير بدر عبد العاطي، المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية، أن التقارير الأولية الواردة على لسان رؤساء وأعضاء البعثات الإقليمية والدولية المختلفة التي تتولى متابعة الانتخابات الرئاسية، تفيد بعدم رصد تجاوزات من شأنها الطعن في نزاهة العملية الانتخابية، متابعًا "أكد رئيس بعثة الاتحاد الإفريقي أن أجهزة الدولة المصرية المختلفة وفرت كافة التسهيلات اللازمة لتسهيل مهمتهم، وأن البعثة لم ترصد أية تجاوزات تؤثر على عملية التصويت".*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2014)

*مصدر: ضبط خلية إخوانية بحوزتها منشورات ورتب عسكرية بالمنيا*

*  الأحد، 25 مايو  2014 - 15:57*
*





                             صورة ارشيفية* 
*المنيا - حسن عبد الغفار*

*أعلن مصدر أمنى بالمنيا القبض على خلية إخوانية مكونة من 3 أشخاص  بأبو قرقاص، بحوزتهم منشورات تحريضية وشعارات رابعة وملابس عسكرية ورتب  شرطة وقوات مسلحة وصناديق اقتراع مسروقة من قسم شرطة أبو قرقاص وباريهات  شرطة وقوات مسلحة وبوية حمراء لتلطيخ اللافتات، فضلا عن كيسة كمبيوتر عليها  خطط تنظيمية لإفساد الانتخابات الرئاسية.
* *
 وأضاف المصدر أن الخلية تتكون من أشرف م 26 صاحب محل منظفات ومحمد ع 35 سنة صاحب مكتبة واشرف م 42 سنة موظف بالتعليم.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2014)

*محلب: مد فترة التصويت سيكون بناء على الإقبال.. والغرامة وفقا للقانون*




*الثلاثاء 27 مايو 2014 - 3:45 مساءً 		*


*



**المهندس إبراهيم محلب رئيس مجلس الوزراء*

*قال المهندس إبراهيم محلب رئيس الوزراء إنه لا  يوجد ما يعكر صفو المصريين حتى الان والشعب المصرى سيقول كلمته وستكون  النتيجة واضحة أمام العالم بأكمله .*
*وأضاف أن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات هى صاحبة  القرار فيما يتعلق بأزمة الوافدين، وأن الغرامة جاءت بناءا على القانون  الذى يطبق ومد فترة التصويت يتوقف على نسبة الاقبال*
*وأكد ان العالم يشهد انتخابات نموذجية، وانه لا  يوجد اى مشاكل وان الاجازة جاءت بناءا على مطالب جماهير عريضة ، موجها  رسالة للشعب شاركوا فصوتكم أمانة.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2014)

*



* 
*  مصادر في اللجنة العليا للانتخابات: نسبة التصويت تعدت الـ40% والإقبال تزايد في "الدلتا"
الانتخابات الرئاسية قالت مصادر في اللجنة العليا للانتخابات: إن نسبة  التصويت مع منتصف اليوم الثاني للتصويت فيالانتخابات الرئاسية اقتربت من  40% من إجمالي من يحق لهم التصويت، وأن الإقبال بدأ في التزايد في لجان  محافظات الدلتا، وهي القليوبية، والغربية، والمنوفية، والشرقية، والدقهلية،  والبحيرة، وكفرالشيخ*


----------



## grges monir (27 مايو 2014)

الدعاية الانتخابية كانت سلبية علىالمجتمع


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2014)

*صادر في اللجنة العليا للانتخابات: نسبة التصويت تعدت الـ40% والإقبال تزايد في "الدلتا"
الانتخابات الرئاسية قالت مصادر في اللجنة العليا للانتخابات: إن نسبة  التصويت مع منتصف اليوم الثاني للتصويت فيالانتخابات الرئاسية اقتربت من  40% من إجمالي من يحق لهم التصويت، وأن الإقبال بدأ في التزايد في لجان  محافظات الدلتا، وهي القليوبية، والغربية، والمنوفية، والشرقية، والدقهلية،  والبحيرة، وكفرالشيخ.




*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2014)

*محمد عبد الهادي : ألغاء مد التصويت اليوم ساعة و انتهاء التصويت في التاسعة مساءً  *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2014)

*توك شو*
*العليا للانتخابات: انتهاء التصويت في تمام التاسعةاليوم و غدا *
*2014-5-27 | 19:34 *
*




* 
*



* 





*



*
*كتب:محمد بكر*
*في خبر عاجل علي قناة التحرير أكددت اللجنة  العليا للانتخابات أن انتهاء التصويت سيكون في تمام الساعة التاسعة مساء  اليوم وغداً الأربعاء.
	هذا بعد أن قررت العليا مد فترة التصويت ليوم ثالث علي التوالي لحل مشاكل المغتربين في التصويت.*


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2014)

*تكرار متعمد
​**كتب إبراهيم قاسم​*
*قررت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، برئاسة المستشار أحمد العاصى، مد فترة التصويت ليوم ثالث، بحيث يمتد التصويت لغد الأربعاء.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2014)

*المستشار القانونى للمشير السيسى يتقدم باعتراض للجنة العليا للانتخابات على مد التصويت ليوم ثالث*
*  تقدم الدكتور محمد بهاء الدين أبوشقة المستشار القانونى  للمشير عبد  الفتاح السيسى المرشح الرئاسى باعتراض رسمى إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات  الرئاسية على قرارها بمد فترة التصويت ليوم ثالث .*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2014)

*سلمى صباحي بعد مد فترة التصويت: والأربعاء كمان بتاع حمدين         










 	 	 	 	      الثلاثاء ٢٧ مايو ٢٠١٤ - ٠٦:٥٠:٠٨ م                  كتب : سهيلة حامد
منذ 6 دقائق
  سلمى صباحي
  اكتفت الإعلامية سلمى صباحي، ابنة المرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي، بتغريدة قصيرة تعليقًا على مد التصويت ليوم الأربعاء.
وكتبت صباحي، في تغريدة عبر حسابها الشخصي على "تويتر": "والأربعاء كمان بتاع حمدين".
جدير بالذكر أن مؤيدي المرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي، دشنوا هاشتاج   "#التلات_بتاع_حمدين"، لدعمه، وتحفيز الناخبين على النزول للتصويت في   الانتخابات الرئاسية.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2014)

*تماع طارئ لحملة صباحى .. وأنباء عن إنسحابه من الإنتخابات  5/27/2014   7:52 PM







  مصطفى يسرى      يعقد الأن إجتماع فى مقر حملة المرشح الرئاسى حمدين  صباحى لبحث أخر أجواء  العملية الإنتخابية ، وترددت أنباء عن دراسة المرشح  حمدين للإسحاب من  الإنتخابات الرئاسية بعد قرار اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات  بمد عملية التصويت  ليوم ثالث .     ويذكر أن اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات  الرئاسية قد أصدرت قراراً عصر اليوم بمد  عملية التصويت فى الإنتخابات  الرئاسية ليوم ثالث ، وجاء ذلك بعد تراجع  أعداد الناخبين بشكل ملحوظ فى  اللجان الإنتخابية بكافة أنحاء الجمهورية  نظراً لإرتفاع درجة حرارة الجو     

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - إجتماع طارئ لحملة صباحى .. وأنباء عن إنسحابه من الإنتخابات *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2014)

*مستشار حملة صباحى يصل اللجنة العليا للاعتراض على مد التصويت*

*  الثلاثاء، 27 مايو  2014 - 20:11*
*





                             حمدين صباحى* 
*كتبت رفيدة عوضين وهاجر حسام*

*أفادت تصريحات إعلامية، بأن المستشار القانونى لحملة حمدين صباحى  وصل إلى لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية للاعتراض على قرار مد التصويت ليوم ثالث.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2014)

*عاجل .. السيسي يعقد اجتماعا طارئا مع الهيئة الاستشارية بعد قرار العليا  5/27/2014   7:20 PM







  الفجر      قالت مصادر لقناة أم بي سي مصر، أن المشير  عبدالفتاح السيسي  يعقد اجتماعا  طارئا مع الهيئة الاستشارية للحملة لبحث تداعيات ضعف اقبال  الناخبين  ومتابعة سير العملية الانتخابية، جاء ذلك بعد قرار اللجنة العليا   للانتخابات بمد فترة التصويت ليوم ثالث.    

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - عاجل .. السيسي يعقد اجتماعا طارئا مع الهيئة الاستشارية بعد قرار العليا 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2014)

*االقبض علي شقيق عضو بجماعة الاخوان بمحيط احدي اللجان الفرعية بأسوان لاتهامه بتوجيه الناخبين لابطال اصواتهم#من_مصر #Egyelection2014*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2014)

*السيد البدوي: عدم خروج المصريين للتصويت في الانتخابات يصب في مصلحة «الإرهاب»*

*  نشر فى : الثلاثاء 27 مايو 2014 - 7:51 م | آخر تحديث : الثلاثاء 27 مايو 2014 - 7:51 م *
*





الدكتور سيد البدوي، رئيس حزب الوفد*
* صفاء صفوت 

**عقب مد فترة التصويت  إلى الغد، ناشد الدكتور سيد البدوي، رئيس حزب الوفد، المصريين بضرورة  المشاركة في الانتخابات الرئاسية، مؤكدًا أن انتخابات الرئاسة الغرض منها  ليس مرشحًا بعينه ولكن من أجل استقرار الوطن.*
*وأكد «البدوي»، في مؤتمر صحفي له، الثلاثاء، أن عدم خروج المصريين  للتصويت والمشاركة في الانتخابات تصب في مصلحة جماعات الإرهاب والعنف.*
* وأشار رئيس حزب الوفد، إلى أن خروج الملايين للتصويت اليوم يعد توجيه  رسالة للعالم أجمع تحت عنوان «نعم لاستقرار مصر وتنميتها»، مشيدًا بدور  القوات المسلحة والشرطة في تأمين الانتخابات الرئاسية الجارية تأمينًا  جيدًا*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2014)

* صباحي يعلن موقفه من الانتخابات في بيان رسمي نهاية اليوم*



 0






                                        كتب :  يوسف سامح 
      الثلاثاء 27.05.2014 - 08:24 م



                            دعت حملة حمدين صباحي كل مندوبى الحملة إلى الاستمرار فى أداء مهامهم داخل اللجان أو أمامها حتى نهاية تصويت اليوم "الثلاثاء".

وقررت الحملة إعلان موقفها فى بيان رسمى بنهاية اليوم وتحديد قرارها من مستجدات العملية الانتخابية."


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2014)

* 8m **رئيس الوزراء المصري:قرار التمديد لا علاقة للحكومة به وجاء من اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بعد تزايد الإقبال علی التصويت#من_مصر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2014)

*
       مجلس الوزراء: غدا يوم عمل عادي        الثلاثاء 27/مايو/2014 - 07:10 م  




 المستشار شريف شوقي المستشار الإعلامي أحمد رأفت
     قال المستشار شريف شوقي المستشار الإعلامي لرئيس مجلس الوزراء إن غدا   الأربعاء يوم عمل عادي، ولن يتم إعطاء العاملين بأجهزة الدولة إجازة.

يأتي ذلك بعد مد اللجنة العليا للانتخابات التصويت ليوم إضافي حتى غد  الأربعاء بسبب حرارة الجو ولتمكين الوافدين من التصويت على الانتخابات  بمحافظتهم.
*


----------



## grges monir (27 مايو 2014)

فى اقبال قوى فى الساعة الاخيرة من التصويت
كان يجب مد فترة التصويت لفترة اطول افضل من زيادة يوم


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 مايو 2014)

*سر الملايين الناقصة فى الانتخابات الرئاسية..
غياب الزيت والسكر والرشاوى المادية التى وظفها الحزب الوطنى والإخوان فى الحشد
أكرم القصاص يكتب: سر الملايين الناقصة فى الانتخابات الرئاسية.. غياب الذراع السياسية للسيسى وأخطاء الحملات فى ترتيب المشهد.. خوف رجال الأعمال من المشير وصباحى بسبب الحديث عن الضرائب
الأربعاء، 28 مايو 2014 - 06:5
أيا كانت الأرقام النهائية للناخبين فى الانتخابات الرئاسية، فإن نسبة الحضور لم تكن ضعيفة ولا مهولة، وإنما نسبة متوسطة لم تختلف عما كان خلال السنوات الثلاث الماضية، ثم إن الخطوة الأهم كانت التصويت على الدستور والتى كانت معقولة للدرجة التى أنهت الجدل حول شرعية 30 يونيو. مع الأخذ فى الاعتبار عجز حملتى المرشحين عن اكتساب ناخبين من خارج المعسكرات المحفوظة والثابتة لكليهما، من دون القدرة على إحداث اختراقات للجبهات الأخرى، أو إقناع فئات اعتادت المقاطعة لتتراجع وتشارك.
وكل هذا لايعنى تجاهل كون نسبة الحضور والتصويت لم تكن بالقدر المتوقع لدى كلا الحملتين الرئاسيتين، كما أن أهم القوانين التى يمكن استنتاجها من الانتخابات الرئاسية الأخيرة، أنه لاقانون ولا كتالوج محفوظا يمكن تطبيقه على الشعب المصرى. وهناك الكثير من الأسئلة تطرحها تيارات كثيرة حول تراجع درجة السخونة فى الانتخابات الرئاسية والسباق بين السيسى وصباحى، يرى البعض أن التراجع جاء لشعور أو ترويج الحملة الرئاسية للسيسى أن النتيجة محسومة لمرشحهم، الأمر الذى غيب بدرجة كبيرة الحماس التقليدى الذى يعطى الناخب الإحساس بأهمية صوته، وهو امر تأكد خلال شهور. وفى نفس الوقت ركزت حملة صباحى على الدعايات التليفزيونية والتواصل الاجتماعى من دون توسيع للحملة، ولم تكن حملة صباحى بنفس القدر والنشاط فى انتخابات 2012 التى كاد فيها صباحى يقترب من خط النهاية، لولا حدوث الأعيب انتخابية محترفة من جماعة الإخوان تعلمتها من دروس العمل مع الحزب الوطنى.


*​منقول من منشورات Ares Lewez على الفيسبوك
ْْْْXXXXXXXXXXX
*{   يذكر  انه   عدد المسجلين فى كشوف الانتخاب الباقية  لدينا من 2012  -بفرض دقتها وصلاحيتها  ومصداقيتها  53  مليون   و909  الاف 
صوت منهم    على  أكثر   تقدير    42  %تقريبا   حتى مساء  يوم27 مايو }*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2014)

*علي مسئوليه حمله المرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي 
سيتم اعلان انسحابه في مؤتمر صحفي اليوم *​


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *علي مسئوليه حمله المرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي
> سيتم اعلان انسحابه في مؤتمر صحفي اليوم *​


الدنيا هتعك كدةولااية


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *علي مسئوليه حمله المرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي
> سيتم اعلان انسحابه في مؤتمر صحفي اليوم *​


*ولا يقدر كله كلام فى الهوا
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

*“تمرد” لـ”صباحي”: لك كل احترام أيها المناضل
	   	رحبت حركة «تمرد» بالبيان الذي أصدره المرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي، وأكد  فيها استمراره في السباق الرئاسي.  	وقالت الحركة في تدوينة عبر صفحتها الشخصية على موقع «فيس بوك»، صباح  اليوم الأربعاء: «دي فقرة من بيان السيد ‫‏حمدين صباحي‬ الذي اتخذ قرار عدم  الانسحاب لصالح الوطن.. (إن هذه اللحظات التي يمر بها الوطن تشهد تهديدا  حقيقيا من قوى التطرف والإرهاب، ولا نرتضي لأنفسنا أبدا أن نتخذ موقفا  يستغلونه لخدمة مصالحهم على حساب الوطن)»، مضيفة: «لك كل احترام وتقدير  أيها المناضل».  	وأعلن حمدين صباحي، استمراره في السباق الرئاسي، مؤكدًا في بيان له،  اليوم، أن هذه المعركة الانتخابية لن تكون الأولى ولن تكون الأخيرة، وأنه  لا بديل عن انتزاعنا بالمشاركة لحقوقنا ومواجهة وفضح وهزيمة مثل هذه  الممارسات لا الاستسلام لها.*


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *“تمرد” لـ”صباحي”: لك كل احترام أيها المناضل
> رحبت حركة «تمرد» بالبيان الذي أصدره المرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي، وأكد  فيها استمراره في السباق الرئاسي.      وقالت الحركة في تدوينة عبر صفحتها الشخصية على موقع «فيس بوك»، صباح  اليوم الأربعاء: «دي فقرة من بيان السيد ‫‏حمدين صباحي‬ الذي اتخذ قرار عدم  الانسحاب لصالح الوطن.. (إن هذه اللحظات التي يمر بها الوطن تشهد تهديدا  حقيقيا من قوى التطرف والإرهاب، ولا نرتضي لأنفسنا أبدا أن نتخذ موقفا  يستغلونه لخدمة مصالحهم على حساب الوطن)»، مضيفة: «لك كل احترام وتقدير  أيها المناضل».      وأعلن حمدين صباحي، استمراره في السباق الرئاسي، مؤكدًا في بيان له،  اليوم، أن هذه المعركة الانتخابية لن تكون الأولى ولن تكون الأخيرة، وأنه  لا بديل عن انتزاعنا بالمشاركة لحقوقنا ومواجهة وفضح وهزيمة مثل هذه  الممارسات لا الاستسلام لها.*


كلام كويس
المعارضة مطلوبة  افضل من الانسحاب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

انسحاب  مندوبي صباحي من جميع لجان البحيرة احتجاجا على مد التصويت ليوم ثالث http://www.el-balad.com/972382#sthash.elFE1NIG.dpuf


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

*رئيس اللجنة المشرفة على الانتخابات بالإسكندرية: غياب مندوبي "صباحي" لا يؤثر على العملية الانتخابية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

*سكاى نيوز: لجنة انتخابات الإسكندرية أكدت ارتفاع نسبة التصويت لـ40 % *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

*مصدر أمني: ضبط 2 «إخوان» لمنعهم مواطنين من التصويت بإحدى لجان بني سويف http://t.co/qnlqOEN6Wvhttp://t.co/qnlqOEN6Wv*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

*"سي ان ان" العربية أنه تم إحباط محاولة تفجير قرب أحدى اللجان الانتخابات بالقاهرة وذلك مع بداية اليوم الثالث للانتخابات الرئاسية.

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

*انسحاب مندوبى حملة "صباحى" من اللجان بالإسماعيلية*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

*أعلن حزب الدستور بمحافظة البحيرة عن توقف المشاركة في مراقبة  الانتخابات الرئاسية وسحب مندوبيه من داخل اللجان الانتخابية، مع الاستمرار  بكافة السبل القانونية والطرق المشروعة في التصدي لأي تجاوزات أو ممارسات  من شأنها التلاعب بإرادة المواطنين المصريين.*
*واشار الحزب فى بيان صدر فى ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم الأربعاء، أن سبب  الانسحاب الاعتراض على غياب مبدأ الشفافية، بالإضافة إلى صدور القرار  الأخير للجنة العليا للانتخابات الذى جعل من نتائج الانتخابات محل شك،  وحفاظا على سلامة أعضاء الحزب وأمنهم بغض النظر عن أى مكاسب سياسية وقتية.*
*وأكد الحزب تضامنه الكامل مع بيان الإدارة المركزية الصادر يوم 27 مايو  الجارى بشأن رفض مد أمد الانتخابات الرئاسية ليوم ثالث، والتنديد بما  اسماها "التجاوزات التي شابت العملية برمتها" .*
*واضاف البيان ان أعضاء الحزب وحملة حزب الدستور لدعم حمدين صباحى  بمحافظة البحيرة تعرضوا - حسبما ذكر البيان - لانتهاكات وممارسات خاطئة من  جانب الأمن ومن جانب سلطات إدارة العملية الانتخابية بالمحافظة، ومن مؤيدى  المرشح المنافس.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

*                 حملة صباحي تدين واقعة القاء القبض على عشرة من أعضائها بالمطرية             *

*                                  28/05/2014 10:42 ص             *





*




* *حمدين صباحي*

*كتب- علاء أحمد:*
*استنكرت الحملة الرسمية للمرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي، واقعة إلقاء القبض  على عشرة من أعضائها في مناطق المطرية وعين شمس والأميرية عقب انتهاء  اجتماع لهم بمقر الحملة بالمطرية أمس الثلاثاء.*
*وطالبت الحملة، فى بيان لها اليوم الأربعاء، بسرعة إطلاق سراحهم، وجاء  فى البيان '' لقد فوجئ أعضاء الحملة أثناء استقلالهم سيارة ميكروباص،  باعتراض طريقهم من أفراد المباحث المسلحين ، وأجبروا سائق الميكروباص على  التوجه إلى قسم الأميرية ، وفى القسم وجهت لهم الشرطة تهم قطع الطريق  والتظاهر وسب الداخلية''.*
* وتضمن البيان أسماء من ألقى القبض عليهم, وهم : ''جهاد محمد، ومحمد عبد  العزيز، ومحمد عبد العظيم، ومحمد أحمد عبد الونيس، وإسلام، و أحمد تهامي،  وكريم محمد، و إبراهيم مدكور، ومحمد مفتاح، ومينا جرجس''*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​



*عدد من لهم حق التصويت سنة 2014 هو 53.9 ناخب *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

*قال المستشار عبد العزيز سالمان، الأمين  العام للجنة  الانتخابات الرئاسية، أن إعلان نتيجة الانتخابات سيكون في  غضون 5 أيام من  تسليم نتائج الفرز للجنة العامة.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

*حملة صباحي تدعو أعضائها* 
​ 

*       حملة صباحي تدعو أعضائها بإرسال كافة المخالفات والانتهاكات إليها  5/28/2014   8:20 PM





  فهمي غالي      

ناشدت حملة حمدين صباحي كافة أعضائها الذين قاموا برصد مخالفات وانتهاكات  في العملية الانتخابية 2014, من صور أو فيديوهات أو محاضر أو غيرها من سبل,  ارسالها اليهم, مع توثيقها بتحديد المحافظة والتاريخ بدقه.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

* | 297 صوت لـ #السيسي مقابل «صفر» لـ #صباحي بلجنة منشية نيازي بالمنيا ..*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

*لجنة حلايب: 409 أصوات لـ "السيسى" و14 صوت لـ"صباحى"    https://twitter.com/#*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

*https://twitter.com/Masrawy/status/471718302717603840 **56% نسبة مشاركة بالانتخابات في أبو صوير بالإسماعيلية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

* قرية «أبو المعاطي» بالدقهلية، 889 صوتا لـ «عبد الفتاح #السيسي» و10 أصوات لـ «#حمدين_صباحي».*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

*نسبة التصويت في محافظة #الأسكندرية تتجاوز الـ57% #مصر_تنتخب*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

*المشير يكتسح بـ 719صوت بقرية النحاسين بفاقوس* 
​ 

*       المشير يكتسح بـ 719صوت بقرية النحاسين بفاقوس

   5/28/2014 9:50 PM     





   منى محمد

  أعلن المستشار محمد شريف الدياسطي رئيس اللجنة رقم 48 بقرية النحاسين بمركز  فاقوس النتيجة النهائية . بالجنة وبلغ عدد المصوتين 753 حصل المشير السيسي  علي 719 مقابل 12 لحمدين و22 صوت باطل من إجمالي عدد من لهم حق التصويت  1375     *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

*2171صوتا للسيسي و87 لصباحي في لجنتي "البدرمان" بالمنيا   
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

*أظهرت المؤشرات الأولية لفرز الأصوات بلجنة مدرسة  الجعفري بالغردقة، حصول المشير عبد الفتاح السيسي على 784 صوتا وحمدين  صباحي 30 صوتا.    *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

*    حصل المرشح عبد الفتاح السيسي على "1029" صوتًا، مقابل " 42" صوتًا للمرشح لحمدين صباحي، خلال فرز "لجنة أبو صير" بالشرقية.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

*
*​ *




* *990 للسيسي مقابل 10 أصوات لـ صباحى  بالشرقية* 
​ 

*      990 للسيسي مقابل 10 أصوات لـ"صباحى" في لجنة "الحلمية"بالشرقية
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

*مؤشرات أولية: السيسي 62 صوتًا وصباحي 4 أصوات بلجنة «الكوثر» بسوهاج  
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)




----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


>


اقل يعنى من 2013


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> اقل يعنى من 2013


*طبعا لأن 2012 كان معاك تيار الاسلام السياسى وده عدد كبير جدا لا يستهان بيه*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2014)




----------



## BITAR (29 مايو 2014)

*نتائج فرز اللجان الفرعية بالمحافظات حتى الآن*







*محافظة القاهرة*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=2​
*3307306*​
*114085*​

*محافظة الإسكندرية*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=3​
*1371945*​
*55631*​

*محافظة قنا*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=5​
*607800*​
*19096*​

*محافظة أسوان*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=6​
*610222*​
*14574*​

*محافظة الأقصر*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=7​
*246449*​
*6923*​

*محافظة أسيوط*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=8​
*595684*​
*39813*​

*محافظة بورسعيد*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=9​
*258667*​
*7675*​

*محافظة السويس*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=12​
*166791*​
*4802*​

*محافظة دمياط*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=13​
*354386*​
*11150*​

*محافظة الدقهلية*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=14​
*2291369*​
*63101*​

*محافظة الشرقية*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=15​
*1944598*​
*39746*​

*محافظة القليوبية*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=16​
*1229539*​
*31185*​

*محافظة كفر الشيخ*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=17​
*804760*​
*52223*​

*محافظة الغربية*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=18​
*1728716*​
*36001*​

*محافظة المنوفية*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=19​
*1400383*​
*19806*​

*محافظة البحيرة*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=20​
*1222634*​
*32636*​

*محافظة إسماعيلية*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=21​
*346744*​
*11588*​

*محافظة الجيزة*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=22​
*1847288*​
*72940*​

*محافظة بني سويف*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=23​
*591481*​
*25739*​

*محافظة الفيوم*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=24​
*437185*​
*18789*​

*محافظة المنيا*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=25​
*961789*​
*42723*​

*محافظة سوهاج*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=26​
*814076*​
*30251*​

*محافظة البحر الأحمر*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=27​
*99610*​
*4371*​

*محافظة الوادي الجديد*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=28​
*58995*​
*2746*​

*محافظة مطروح*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=29​
*53840*​
*2494*​

*محافظة شمال سيناء*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=30​
*78306*​
*3725*​

*محافظة جنوب سيناء*http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/VotesElection.aspx?TID=31​
*64464*​
*3590*​

*المجموع 

*​
*23495027     المشير /عبدالفتاح السيسى*​
*767403        الصحفى / حمدين صباحى*​


----------



## BITAR (29 مايو 2014)

*المجموع 

*​
*23765790 المشير /عبدالفتاح السيسى*​
*772963 الصحفى / حمدين صباحى*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 مايو 2014)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 مايو 2014)

*توضيح

إنتخابات 2012 المرحله الأولي >>>

1 - أبو العز الحريرى: 40 ألفًا و90 صوتًا.
2 - محمد فوزى عيسى: 23 ألفًا و889 صوتًا.
3 - حسام خير الله: 22 ألفًا و36 صوتًا.
4 - عمرو موسى: 2 مليون و588 ألفًا و850 صوتًا.
5 - عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح: 4 ملايين و65 ألفًا و239 صوتًا.
6 - هشام البسطويسى: 29 ألفًا و189 صوتًا.
7 - محمود حسام: 23 ألفًا و992 صوتًا.
8 - محمد سليم العوا: 235 ألفًا و374 صوتًا.
9 - الفريق أحمد شفيق: 5 ملايين و505 آلاف و327 صوتًا.
10 - حمدين صباحى: 4 ملايين و820 ألفًا و273 صوتًا.
11 - عبد الله الأشعل: 12 ألفًا و249 صوتًا.
12 - خالد على: 134 ألفًا و56 صوتًا.
13 - محمد مرسى: 5 ملايين و764 ألفًا و952 صوتًا.

عدد الإجمالي للمشاركين

من إجمالى 50 مليونًا و996 ألفًا و746 صوتًا، يحق لهم التصويت، أدلى 23 مليونًا و672 ألفًا و236 بأصواتهم، من بينهم 23 مليونًا و265 ألفًا و516 صوتًا صحيحًا، فيما بلغ عدد الأصوات الباطلة 406 آلاف و720 صوتًا. وسجلت نسبة المشاركة فى الجولة الأولى 46.42%.

إنتخابات 2012 المرحله التانيه >>>

إجمالي الأصوات التي حصل عليها مرسي في جولة الإعادة التي أجريت يومي 16 و17 يونيو (حزيران) بلغت 13 مليونا و230 ألفا و131 صوتا، في حين حصل شفيق على 12 مليونا و347 ألفا و380 صوتا
إجمالي عدد الناخبين الذين يحق لهم التصويت هو 50 مليونا و958 ألفا و794 مواطنا، وأن عدد الذين حضروا الانتخابات 26 مليونا و420 ألفا و763 ناخبا بنسبة 51.85% في المائة، في حين كان عدد الأصوات الباطلة 843 ألفا و252 صوتا.
يعني كان في 13 مرشح من كل التيارات و ما كانش في مقاطعين و الإخوان كانوا في الساحه بكل قوتهم و كان وقتها عدد المشاركين في الإنتخابات
23 مليونًا و672 ألفًا و236 ناخب زي ما قولنا من غير مقاطعين و بكامل قوة الإخوان .

و في المرحله التانيه مرسي بجماعته بالأحزاب إللي وقفت وراه حوالي 13 مليونا و230 ألفا و131 ناخب و شفيق 12 مليونا و347 ألفا و380 ناخب
و إجمالي الناخبين وقتها حوالي 26 مليونا و420 ألفا و763 من ضمنهم الناس بتاعت اللمون .

يعني لما يبقي عدد الناخبين النهارده في 2014حوالي 25 مليون من غير الإخوان و من غير بتوع اللمون و من غير المقاطعين يبقي مصر كلها إنتخبت و أي حد يقول إن فوز السيسي مش إكتساح يبقي مختل و محتاج يتعالج و يبقي عدد المقاطعين و الإخوان عدد لا يذكر في عدد المصريين الحقيقيين إللي نزلوا عشان بلدهم*​


----------



## BITAR (30 مايو 2014)

*نتائج فرز اللجان الفرعية بالمحافظات حتى الآن
*​ *
**محافظة القاهرة *
* 3307306 *
* 114085 *
*محافظة الإسكندرية *
* 1371945 *
* 55631 *
*محافظة قنا *
* 536859 *
* 15684 *
*محافظة أسوان *
* 610222 *
* 14574 *
*محافظة الأقصر *
* 307849 *
* 8366 *
*محافظة أسيوط *
* 673953 *
* 45710 *
*محافظة بورسعيد *
* 257555 *
* 7654 *
*محافظة السويس *
* 166791 *
* 4802 *
*محافظة دمياط *
* 354386 *
* 11150 *
*محافظة الدقهلية *
* 2291369 *
* 63101 *
*محافظة الشرقية *
* 1944598 *
* 39746 *
*محافظة القليوبية *
* 1412233 *
* 34294 *
*محافظة كفر الشيخ *
* 804760 *
* 52223 *
*محافظة الغربية *
* 1732516 *
* 36350 *
*محافظة المنوفية *
* 1400383 *
* 19806 *
*محافظة البحيرة *
* 1476505 *
* 39150 *
*محافظة إسماعيلية *
* 346744 *
* 11588 *
*محافظة الجيزة *
* 1433961 *
* 52123 *
*محافظة بني سويف *
* 591481 *
* 25739 *
*محافظة الفيوم *
* 437185 *
* 18789 *
*محافظة المنيا *
* 961789 *
* 42723 *
*محافظة سوهاج *
* 814076 *
* 30251 *
*محافظة البحر الأحمر *
* 99610 *
* 4371 *
*محافظة الوادي الجديد *
* 58995 *
* 2746 *
*محافظة مطروح *
* 53842 *
* 2999 *
*محافظة شمال سيناء *
* 78306 *
* 3725 *
*محافظة جنوب سيناء *
* 32326 *
* 1948 *

* المجموع *
 *23557545 ** المشير السيسى**
    759328 الصحفى حمدين
حسب بوابه الاهرام 
*​


----------



## BITAR (30 مايو 2014)

*الاجمالى
*
*




عبدالفتاح السيسى 
92.9% 
23264306





حمدين صباحى 
3.0% 
752300
*​ 
*عدد من لهم حق التصويت*
*53515058*

*الأصوات الصحيحه*
*24016606*

*الأصوات الباطله*
*1022772*

*عدد المشاركين*
*25039378*

*نسبة المشاركه*
*46.8%*

عدد اللجان العامه​


----------



## BITAR (30 مايو 2014)

*هنا
نتيجة كل المحافظات*​


----------



## grges monir (31 مايو 2014)

استعد يا سيسي
 الآن وقد حسمت الانتخابات وأصبحت رئيسا لمصر، وكلها أيام وستجلس علي كرسي  الرئاسة تأمر وتنهي وتشخط وتسيطر، عليك أن تستعد يا سيسي للقادم، فالقادم  ليس سهلا كما تتوقع، وقدرتك على الحكم لن تكون بنفس السهولة التي كسبت بها طبعا أعرف ويعرف الجميع أنك تجاهلت طوال  فترة الانتخابات أي حديث عن الحريات العامة وحقوق الانسان، وكأنك لا تعترف  بأن المصريين لهم الحق في الحرية، وأنهم دفعوا ثمنها مقدما من دماء أنبل  شهدائهم، ويبدو أنك كنت تريد بهذا التجاهل أن تبعث  لنا رسالة تتفق مع ثقافتك كجنرال صارم بأن “الحرية والكلام الفاضي ده  انتهى”، ولكن دعني أفاجئك بأن الحرية أضحت حقا أصيلا، وأن المصريين  سيواصلون الخروج إلى الشوارع غصبا عن ثقافة جنابك وأن ما تراه فوضى نراه  نحن حق وواجب، لذلك استعد يا سيسي لمظاهرات ستقض مضجعك إذا تخيلت أنك يمكن  أن تعيدنا لزمن القمع والاستبداد، واستسلم من الآن لمقولة “أن الحرية أصبحت  حقا مكتسبا للشعب المصري”.
 وبالمناسبة حذر شرطتك من أن أداءها سيكون محسوبا لك أوعليك، والمحك سيكون في تعاملها مع المواطنين باحترام وكرامة.
  استعد يا سيسي لأن يطالبك الشعب الذي ناشدته بالاستيقاظ من الخامسة صباحا  بتوفير فرص العمل التي سيستيقظ من أجلها، بعيدا عن عربيات الخضار طبعا،  وحذار أن تفكر في إلغاء الدعم عن الفقراء فشعب يعاني غالبيته من الفقر لن  يقبل بهذا الأمر أبدا، وسيكون إلغاء الدعم بداية النهاية لأي نظام يظن أن  يده مطلقة يفعل ما يشاء دون النظر للغالبية الساحقة من الناس الذين لا  يجدون قوت يومهم .
 استعد يا سيسي لتكتلات وتنظيمات سياسية ستبدأ  العمل في الشارع ووسط البسطاء، تحذرهم من الانقضاض على 25 يناير، وتطالبهم  بالنزول إلى الشارع إذا ما ظن الرئيس الجديد أنه ديكتاتور خارج المحاسبة  والرقابة، ثم استعد يا سيسي لإعلام جديد لن يجعل منك نصف إله بل سينتقدك  بعنف، وسينحاز لحق الناس في الحرية والمعرفة، وسيدافع عن كل تضحيات الشعب  المصري ودماء شهدائه، وعليك أيها الجنرال السابق أن تعلم أن حرية الإعلام  حق لن يتم التفريط فيه أبدا وأن النقد، ونقد الرئيس تحديدا، حق لن نتسامح  في أي محاولة لسحبه أو الالتفاف عليه مهما كانت النتائج .
 استعد يا  سيسي لدفاع المصريين عن الحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية وحق الفقراء في حياة  كريمة وحق التظاهر والنزول للشارع وحق بقاء الدعم وعدم انسحاب الدولة من  دورها وحق التنظيم في تكتلات سياسية معارضة وحق الاحترام في اقسام الشرطة  ورفض التعذيب والتلفيق، وحاول أن تنسي رغبتك في إنهاء ما تسميه فوضى
ونسميه نحن “ثورة”!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 مايو 2014)

*
قالت  مصادر قضائية بلجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، إن «اللجنة رفضت طعن حميدن   صباحي، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، على استبعاد أصوات اليوم الثالث من   الانتخابات».
 وأضافت المصادر لـ«المصري اليوم»، السبت، أن «اللجنة ستعلن الأحد،   التفاصيل الكاملة لموقفها القانوني من طعن صباحي، على عدد من اللجان   الانتخابية».
 وقدم طارق نجيدة، المستشار القانوني لحملة صباحي، مساء الجمعة، طعنا  أمام  اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، ضد عدد من القرارات الصادرة من اللجان  الفرعية  فيما يخص عمليات الفرز، والحصر العددي بأصوات الناخبين في عدد من  اللجان  العامة، وطالب باستبعاد أعداد المصوتين في اليوم الثالث والمبينة  بالكشوف  والمحاضر الخاصة باللجان.
 كانت مؤشرات فرز أصوات الانتخابات الرئاسية أظهرت تقدم المرشح عبدالفتاح   السيسي بنسبة 96.9% على منافسه حمدين صباحي الذي حقق 3.1% من إجمالي   الأصوات.
 يذكر أن صباحي اعترض على مد التصويت ليوم ثالث، وسحب مندوبيه من جميع اللجان.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 مايو 2014)

*ننشر طلبات صباحي من اللجنة العليا للانتخابات             

                                               31/05/2014 07:38 م             











                                  حمدين صباحى

                                           كتب- محمد العراقي وعمرو علي:

انتهت اللجنة  العليا المشرفة على انتخابات الرئاسة، السبت، من الاستماع  إلى مرافعة  ''طارق نجيدة'' محامي المرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي، بشأن الطعون  التي تقدم  بها أمس، على النتائج الأولية لعملية الاقتراع.

وقدم مذكرة تتضمن  رصد حملة صباحي لمخالفات جرت خلال أيام الاقتراع  الثلاثة، ومنها منع  المندوبين من الحضور داخل بعض اللجان، وخرق الصمت  الانتخابي وإجراء الدعاية  الانتخابية داخل عدد من اللجان.

ودفع نجيدة بأن المشاركة في  الانتخابات كانت ضعيفة، ولكنه فوجئ بإعلان  وسائل الإعلام مشاركة أكثر من 25  مليون مصري في الانتخابات، على الرغم من  شكوى ضعف الإقبال.

وطالب محامى صباحي بضم دفاتر التصويت لمعرفة عدد اللذين صوتوا ومقارنة ذلك ببطاقات الاقتراع التي تم طباعتها.

وطالب اللجنة العليا بفحص الأرقام المعلنة كمؤشرات للنتيجة من خلال اللجان العامة.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 مايو 2014)

"العليا للرئاسة":مؤتمر صحفى عالمى لإعلان نتيجة الانتخابات قبل5يونيه السبت، 31 مايو 2014 - 17:04

	قال المستشار طارق شبل، عضو الأمانة العامة للجنة العليا للانتخابات  الرئاسية، فى تصريحات لفضائية "المحور"، اليوم السبت، إن إعلان نتيجة  الانتخابات الرئاسية قبل يوم 5 يونيه، مضيفا أنه سيتم إعلان النتيجة فى  مؤتمر صحفى عالمى.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يونيو 2014)

*قال المستشار الدكتور عبد العزيز سالمان، أمين عام لجنة الانتخابات  الرئاسية، إن اللجنة سوف تعلن النتيجة النهائية لانتخاب رئيس الجمهورية  2014، بعد غد الثلاثاء الموافق 3/6/2014 فى تمام الساعة السابعة مساءً بمقر  لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية الكائن بالهيئة العامة للاستعلامات بطريق صلاح  سالم مدينة نصر.  	
	الوفد  *


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *قال المستشار الدكتور عبد العزيز سالمان، أمين عام لجنة الانتخابات  الرئاسية، إن اللجنة سوف تعلن النتيجة النهائية لانتخاب رئيس الجمهورية  2014، بعد غد الثلاثاء الموافق 3/6/2014 فى تمام الساعة السابعة مساءً بمقر  لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية الكائن بالهيئة العامة للاستعلامات بطريق صلاح  سالم مدينة نصر.
> الوفد  *


فى التوقيت دة تقريبا من العام الماضى مصر كلها كانت مستنية النتيجة
طبعا محدش هايبص للتلفزيون ويستنى نتيجةا لمرة دى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2014)

*سلمى صباحى تعليقا على فوز السيسى عبر الفيسبوك الان* 
​ 

      سلمى صباحى تعليقا على فوز السيسى عبر الفيسبوك الان
2014-06-03 21:21:53


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2014)

*مبارك: مبروك لمصر وكان نفسى أصوت فى الانتخابات

                           الثلاثاء، 3 يونيو  2014 - 22:41





                             الرئيس الأسبق محمد حسنى مبارك                         
 كتب محمود عبد الراضى

تابع الرئيس الأسبق حسنى مبارك إعلان النتيجة العليا للانتخابات  فوز  المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى برئاسة الجمهورية عبر شاشة التليفزيون من  داخل  مستشفى القوات المسلحة بضاحية المعادى حيث يقبع بها لتلقى العلاج.

وبارك مبارك لمرافقيه على الرئيس الجديد وأعرب عن أسفه لعدم قدرته على   المشاركة فى الانتخابات والتصويت بسبب الحكم الصادر ضده بالسجن 3 سنوات فى   قضية القصور الرئاسية.





*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Q5O9QAQrxwc#t=12[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BITAR (4 يونيو 2014)

*مبروك لمصر *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2014)

*من كل القلب نقدم التهنئة للسيد المشير/  عبد الفتاح السيسي لفوز  سيادته بمنصب رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية ... الرب  يبارك كل عمل يقوم به من  أجل مصر العزيزة

الأنبا أبرآم
أسقف الفيوم
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2014)

*كواليس المكالمة التي دارت بين السيسي وصباحي عقب إعلان نتيجة الانتخابات   5 يونيو 2014 6:50 م      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  السيسي وحمدين
  قال المخرج خالد يوسف، أنه من رتب المكالمة بين الرئيس عبد الفتاح  السيسي وحمدين صباحي عبر هاتفه الشخصي، وأنه عرض على حمدين مكالمة السيسي  للتهنئة وكان رد حمدين "أتمني ذلك"، في المقابل رحب السيسي كثيرا بالمكالمة.
  وأوضح يوسف خلال لقائه بالإعلامي شريف عامر في برنامج يحدث في  مصر، أن المكالمة تمت بعد إعلان النتيجة بربع ساعة، وأن السيسي لم يكن يعلم  بمكالمة صباحي، وأنه شكره في الكلمة كمبادرة من السيسي، مؤكداً أن الكلمة  مسجلة قبل المكالمة بأربع ساعات.

  وأكد أن السيسي يريد أن يكون له ظهيرا شعبي بدلاً من الظهير  الحزبي، ووصفه بأنه رجل التفاصيل الدقيقة لكل قضايا المواطن البسيط.. وأشار  إلى أن المصريين "مستعدين يصبروا طالما وجدوا إننا نمضى في الطريق  الصحيح".

  الدستور الاصلى
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يونيو 2014)

*
الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسى يتلقى إتصالات هاتفية من نظيره الإسرائيلى ورئيس وزرائه

تلقى المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى رئيس الجمهورية المنتخب، اتصالات هاتفية صباح اليوم الجمعة ، من الرئيس الإسرائيلى شيمون بيريز ، ورئيس الوزراء بنيامين نتنياهو ، للتهنئة بالفوز فى الانتخابات الرئاسية .
وأكد المسئولون الاسرائيليون خلال الاتصال أن الرئيس السيسى حقق فوزا كاسحا فى الانتخابات الرئاسية ، التى تمت وسط أجواء ديمقراطية شفافة ، معلنين استعداد بلادهم الكامل للتعاون مع مصر فى مختلف المجالات سياسيا وأمنيا ، متمنين لمصر والمصريين المزيد من التقدم والرفاهية خلال الفترة المقبلة ، فى ظل قناعتهم التامة بأن الرئيس الجديد سيقود بلاده إلى المكانة والموقع الذى تستحقه بين دول العالم ، انطلاقا من خلفيته كجندى مقاتل ، وقائد عظيم ، يقدر المسئولية ويسعى لخدمة وطنه .
من جانبه أعرب الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسى عن تقديره لحرصهم على التواصل معه ، وتهنئته بالفوز فى انتخابات الرئاسة ، مؤكدا على التزام مصر بكافة تعهداتها الدولية ، ومعاهدة السلام ، التى تعتبر استحقاق هام ، يمكن البناء عليه وتطويره ، بما يخدم مصالح شعوب البلدين .
وأوضح الرئيس المنتخب أن المرحلة الراهنة تمثل فرصة حقيقية لإيجاد مناخ ملائم لحل القضية الفلسطينية ، والحرص على نشر السلام فى منطقة الشرق الأوسط بأكملها ، حتى تنعم شعوب المنطقة بحياة أفضل خلال الفترة المقبلة .
*


----------

